#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-18
<Noskcaj> phillw, ping
<phillw> Noskcaj: present...
<Noskcaj> phillw, i just had a look at the lubuntu wikipedia page, you might want to look over it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<Noskcaj> is beta 2 12.10 still the current unstable release?
<phillw> I'll go have a read, I do not maintain that page.
<phillw> Noskcaj: as you may have seen on ##phillw I'm currently working with JasonO to prep the pages for 13.04 :)
<phillw> feel free to join in :)
<Noskcaj> i will soon
<phillw> Noskcaj: I only skim readed that article, where does it state that?
<Noskcaj> in the info box in the top right
<phillw> found it :) Just logged on and edited it :)
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<xnox> jpds: you made me chuckle with latest quote ;-)
<jpds> xnox: wrong network.
<xnox> jpds: I have no idea which channel/network it was. Just a first channel I knew you would be on ;-)
<njin> balloons, hallo
<balloons> njin, hello!
<njin> can you please take a look if it is right ?  https://code.launchpad.net/~fabiomarconi/ubuntu-manual-tests/Netboot_Install_Desktop
<njin> balloons, ^^
<njin> finally netbook is working
<balloons> njin, looks pretty good
<njin> balloons ok, thanks
<balloons> I'll merge in.. njin Noskcaj10 can you look at what is on the tracker now for netboot?
<balloons> I want to make sure there are testcases assigned properly for everything, etc
<Noskcaj10> ok
<njin> balloons, now for amd64 netboot install desktop there's the arm testcase
<balloons> just a moment this netboot desktop case will also be in there
<balloons> then we can get them all lined up properly :-)
<Noskcaj10> balloons, every precise testcase is outdated except ppc
<balloons> k, test is up
<balloons> where does it need to go
<njin> great
<balloons> Noskcaj10, we'll fix precise after we get raring set
<balloons> I'll just mirror it
<balloons> ok, so I see this old testcase 	Netboot Install (Desktop)
<balloons> err, sorry, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1452/info
<njin> balloons, still FAMILY not converted ?
<balloons> should we move it to armel
<balloons> njin, it converts on the test result screen
<balloons> on the info screen it will show family
<balloons> no worries :-)
<njin> balloons, the Netboot install (Desktop) is the new testvcase not the old
<balloons> yes.. the id 1452 is the old one
<balloons> we need to move it to only being present for which images?
<balloons> Netboot armel+omap
<balloons> and the armhf images?
<balloons> also, this netboot install server is wrong too
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1453/info
<njin> the test i write is for desktop, not for arm
<balloons> yes, exactly.. so we'll need to rename the old one to say it's for ARM
<njin> oh, ok
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> so let me try fiddling here.. in a min I'll have you 2 look and confirm things
<njin> now needs to update the JeOS case
<balloons> question -- can ppc share the same testcases as i386/am64?
<Noskcaj10> balloons, the very start is slightly different, i believe the rest is the same
<njin> good night, I go sleep
<balloons> k, how does it look now njin, Noskcaj10 ?
<Noskcaj10> seems good
<balloons> so the question I have is can netboot ppc share the other tests that i386 and amd64 share?
<njin> good for me too
<balloons> if so, I'll add them to the testsuite.. at the moment, it has it's own testcase special to ppc
<balloons> which is ok if it's needed
<balloons> Noskcaj10, also, precise should be fixed
<Noskcaj10> :)
<balloons> so exciting.. netboot is in good shape
<Noskcaj10> balloons, now we just need to get it (and kylin) into testdrive
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<balloons> Noskcaj10, did you file a bug to get them into testdrive/
<balloons> ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine and you ?
<Noskcaj10> balloons, yeah. i'll find the number now
<balloons> Letozaf_, trying to prep everything for ubuntu unity testing
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh, fine!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was working on file-roller autopilot test, got stuck
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was wondering If I could push it to ubuntu-autopilot-tests so you can take a look at it when you are not too busy
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure
<balloons> at this point, consider trunk open once something is in a semi-usable state
<Noskcaj10> bug 1095432
<ubot5> bug 1095432 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "powerpc should be included in testdrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095432
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok i will push it
<Noskcaj10> bug 1077158
<ubot5> bug 1077158 in TestDrive "Testdrive should have a netboot repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077158
<balloons> Noskcaj10, excellent.. at least there on the list
<Noskcaj10> balloons, testdrive hasn't had a bug fix for two years, except the Vbox4. 2 one
<balloons> Noskcaj10, yes.. but it's on the list.. so it's at least noted
<Noskcaj10> true
<Letozaf_> balloons, file-roller test pushed :)
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was reading about the hackfest automated tests and wanted to pick thunderbird but if you run 'autopilot launch thunderbird' you get an Error: Cannot auto-detect introspection plugin to load
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm
<balloons> Letozaf_, well, you could force it to load gtk
<Letozaf_> balloons, how ?
<balloons> autopilot launch --help
<balloons>   -i {Gtk,Qt,Auto}, --interface {Gtk,Qt,Auto}
<balloons> so try -i Gtk
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P thanks
<balloons> if it doesn't work then :-(
<balloons> blame thomi like always.. haha!
<Letozaf_> balloons, it works!
<balloons> excellent
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw this just now:  Gtk-Message: Failed to laod module "autopilot"...
<Letozaf_> balloons,  will I have to blame thomi ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. perhaps.. it might also just prove to not be possible
<balloons> qt apps are much nicer in this regard.. I believe they almost universally work without issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, so no thunderbird test!
<balloons> might be the case..
<balloons> i'd have to look
<balloons> and we can tomorrow ;-)
<balloons> we'll finalize a yes/no answer
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure!
<balloons> but yes, it appears if might not be possible atm
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway it's late for me ... so I will be back tomorrow :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure thing
<balloons> see you tomorrow night!
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, good night!
<SergioMeneses> hi all
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-19
<shadeslayer> stgraber: any ideas what could be causing this : http://paste.kde.org/699548/
<shadeslayer> it also happens with any other mirrors I try
<shadeslayer> I guess the container's DNS is shot?
<stgraber> shadeslayer: it appears happy with archive.ubuntu.com though
<shadeslayer> stgraber: not really
<shadeslayer> stgraber: http://paste.kde.org/699572/
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam |  Cadence Weeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Raring/ | Hackfest March 19th! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> salut jibel
<jibel> salut dholbach
<site_admin> ./quit
<_ak_> jacksonisaac: are you there ?
<_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<_ak_> <_ak_>  [79f33d52@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.243.61.82] has quit [Client Quit]
<__bot__> jacksonisaac :  Are you willing to contribute?
<jacksonisaac> Yes
<jacksonisaac> What can I do?
<fetzed> hey all
<__bot__> Which is your field?
<fetzed> Ubuntu Desktop amd64 here.
<jacksonisaac> Programming
<jacksonisaac> Algorithms
<Li> l
<stgraber> shadeslayer: you're missing a /ubuntu in the deb URL there
<stgraber> shadeslayer: http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages should be http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages
<fetzed> where is the best place to upload Hardware Profile?
<gema_> roadmr: can  you point me to a page where it explains how to run the checkbox wifi tests?
<gema_> roadmr: not how to set up the router, but how to actually run them
<roadmr> gema_: hello!
<gema_> roadmr: or better yet, where can I have a look at the source code :)
<roadmr> gema_: sure, let me find something for you
<gema_> roadmr: thanks
<roadmr> gema_: oh that's easy :) the actual command that gets run is in a job file, those are in /usr/share/checkbox/jobs
<roadmr> gema_: you'd be looking at wireless.txt or suspend.txt (for the before and after suspend tests)
<gema_> roadmr: ack, is that on any raring machine?
<roadmr> gema_: yep, it should be
<gema_> ok
<roadmr> gema_: the command first creates the connection: /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/create_connection
<roadmr> $WPA_BG_SSID --security=wpa --key=$WPA_BG_PSK
<roadmr> gema_: then it runs the usual internet_test script:
<roadmr> /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/internet_test --interface=`nmcli dev status | awk '/802-11-wireless/ {print $1}'`
<roadmr> gema_: it has a trap to ensure that the connection is deleted at the end, but this I just posted is the meat and potatoes of the test
<gema_> roadmr: ack
<roadmr> gema_: and of course you can have a look at the scripts it uses
<gema_> ok, I will try
<gema_> thanks for your help
<roadmr> gema_: two things: this has to run as root, and the $WPA_* variables need to be defined
<roadmr> gema_: no problem, let me know if you run into trouble, either I or brendand can help
<gema_> ok
<gema_> roadmr: do you have a script to define those variables?
<gema_> roadmr: ohh, you mean my network  details
<gema_> roadmr: gotcha, no prob
<roadmr> gema_: yes :) $WPA_BG_SSID is your network's SSID or name
<gema_> roadmr: ack x)
<roadmr> gema_: if needed, $WPA_BG_PSK is the password (only needed if --security=wpa, the other option is --security=open)
<roadmr> gema_: if you look at monitor_wireless_connection, this uses iperf to do actual bandwidth measurements
<roadmr> gema_: for this to work you need to also set $SERVER_IPERF pointing to another system on the network running iperf, instructions for setting up the iperf server are in the wiki document I sent you
<gema_> roadmr: ok, I have that one
<plars> balloons: hey, on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-quality-ubuntuphone it looks like you have a work item for me that was really just a comment that I added, or was there something in that item that you intended for me to do?
<plars> balloons: iirc I was just pointing out that there were bug guidelines for that project already, because someone asked if there were guidelines for people wanting to file new bugs
<SergioMeneses> hi guys! happy hackfest
<zyga> plars: hey! :)
<plars> hi zyga
<fetzed> heyy!
<cr3> hi folks, if anyone is using kvm for testing, is there a quick way to recover a reference image other than untar'ing a tarball or virsh snapshot-recover?
<balloons> plars, I don't see any work item for you on that blueprint
<balloons>  mean, not in the work items feld
<plars> balloons: you're right, I was looking at the "work item" section in the whiteboard and didn't scroll down to the new and improved work items section of the blueprint
<gema_> roadmr: do you have any nexus devices in the lab that you can use for testing?
<roadmr> gema_: nope, I don't :/ only a bunch of old laptops haha
<roadmr> gema_: brendand has a nexus 7 but it's not in a lab
<gema_> roadmr: if we lent you one , could you run the wifi tests on it?
<gema_> roadmr: and if so, who would be the contact person to deal with?
<brendand> gema_, could someone help us getting it set up to auto deploy the images?
<roadmr> gema_: sure, we can do that, I can be the contact
<gema_> brendand: nope, this would be a manual activity
<gema_> roadmr: I need someone that can phisically get the device and run the tests on it
<gema_> roadmr: as well as flashing it with the ubuntu image and the tablet image
<roadmr> gema_: I'm in the office/lab every day so I can do that
<gema_> roadmr: do you live in lexington?
<roadmr> gema_: no, Montreal, but we also have a lab here with wireless testing stuff
<gema_> roadmr: oh, ok, I thought your wireless lab was in lex
<roadmr> gema_: if you prefer Lexington then maybe we can convince spideyman to help
<gema_> roadmr: I think it'd be easier
<roadmr> gema_: we have three wireless testing setups, one for each certification lab: Lex, Montreal and Taipei
<gema_> roadmr: gotcha
<gema_> roadmr: let me see if we have some hw we could use for this
<diwic> hi, since this is supposed to be some hackfest today, I hope someone is around to help me :-)
<diwic> PulseAudio upstream has an automated test suite
<balloons> diwic, hello :-)
<balloons> pitti, jibel do you guys know about the pulseaudio upstream tests suite?
<diwic> I figured I should have it running as part of the -proposed stuff before it migrates over to the dev release
<diwic> But I don't know where to start really
<balloons> can you point out where the test suite lives? I'm assuming in there source repo somewhere
<diwic> this is an autopkgtest rather than autopilot, right?
<diwic> balloons, it's run by "make check" IIRC, or possibly "make tests"
<balloons> diwic, yes, autopkg
<jibel> diwic, hi, there are some guidelines in http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<diwic> balloons, ok, so "make check" runs some tests it seems like
<jibel> diwic, you'll need to add to your package a debian/tests/control file that describes the test dependencies and test executable and add a test executable in debian/tests/
<diwic> hmm, 1 of the 30 tests failed
<jibel> in your case it would be a shell script that calls "make check" I guess
<diwic> jibel, how does the test environment determine if "make check" was successful?
<pitti> diwic: the most important point of that is to tell it to run against the system-installed pulseaudio instead of against the built source tree
<pitti> diwic: can it do that?
<diwic> pitti, I would typically say no, but can you explain why?
<pitti> diwic: oh, and as a step even before that, I guess it shoudl run during package build, and make the build fail on test failures
<pitti> diwic: that's the point of autopkgtest, to test the actually installed system instead of a build tree
<pitti> diwic: this catches packaging errors (missing to install some files, etc.), changes in dependencies, and we can run it if a depending library changes
<diwic> pitti, so running an upstream test suite shouldn't be an autopkgtest ?
<diwic> pitti, the test does stuff like mixing stream 1 and 2 and checking that the result is correct
<pitti> diwic: no, it's desirable to also run as autopkgtest, but it needs to run differently then
<pitti> diwic: but usually the two have a different focus
<pitti> diwic: so if we can make the upstream test suite run as autopkgtest we should do so
<diwic> pitti, the test suite makes ~30 executables I believe. We don't install them.
<pitti> but in many cases that's not easy to do
<pitti> diwic: that's fine -- autopkgtest can still build your package to build the actual tests
<diwic> pitti, now it sounds even more confusing.
<pitti> diwic: so, step 1 should always be to fix "make check" and run it in debian/rules during package build
<pitti> so that packages which regress on some architecture or due to a build dep change don't build and get into the archive at all
<pitti> upstream test suites usually cover the fine details of funcionality
<diwic> pitti, Ok, so far I follow. Can we make that optional somehow?
<pitti> if that's covered during package build, then autopkgtest only needs to do some general smoketest to guard against packaging errors
<diwic> pitti, if the test suite takes a minute to execute or so
<pitti> such as calling paplay, ensuring that the daemon started, etc.
<pitti> doing that is usually much easier than convincing "make check" to run against the system binaries (although this often isn't all that hard)
<pitti> but if we can run the upstream test suite against the packaged/installed pulse, so much the better of course
<diwic> pitti, I don't think it makes sense to run this test suite against the installed packages. They are free executables, making no use of libpulse etc.
<pitti> diwic: ok, so they seem better during package build then
<pitti> diwic: we might have an autopkgtest which just does a coarse "paplay" call with a dummy backend or so, to test triggerig of the daemon, installation of paplay and pulse, etc.
<pitti> and a compile/link/run test against libpulse can't hurt either (to cover correct installation of headers, pkg-config, etc.)
<diwic> pitti, ok
<diwic> pitti, where will this autopkgtest be run? In some kind of vm?
<pitti> diwic: yes, we create a server-like VM for each test run
<pitti> tests have full root, can install any pacakge, etc.
<diwic> pitti, is this what the "run-adt-test" command does?
<diwic> pitti, but I assume the tests do not have access to real hw resources, such as sound cards?
<pitti> diwic: right, prepare-testbed builds a VM, run-adt-test runs it in that VM
<pitti> diwic: I'm not sure; kvm does emulate a simple sound card, so it could use that
<diwic> pitti, oh, so it uses KVM internally
<xnox> balloons: webcam step removed.
<balloons> xnox, you dropped the webcam screen on ubiquity?
<xnox> balloons: yes.
<balloons> nice.. I'll open a bug for it to get our testcases updated
<balloons> starting with today's daily or tomorrow's?
<balloons> Whew, busy day.. anyone else hacking on something?
<balloons> might be quiet in here till the European folks have a chance to get home :-)
<phillw> balloons: I'm now back and in lurking mode. There may be gaps in replying as it nearly evening meal time here. But I will get back to anyone who pings me.
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Im working on bug 1154750
<ubot5> bug 1154750 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Ubuntu Software Center" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154750
<SergioMeneses> phillw, \o\
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have a preview now... give a minute
<phillw> balloons: / stgraber ubuntu-gnome is lot listing any builds on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds although it does now appear on the 'Filter' list on the Left Hand Side.
<phillw> s/lot/not
<SergioMeneses> lunch time... I'll be back soon
<stgraber> phillw: that's because the ISO tracker wasn't asked to publish any daily since I created the product on it
<phillw> stgraber: okies, so they will appear next cron-build?
<stgraber> phillw: probably. There's currently a bug on the cdimage build machine preventing them from publishing
<phillw> okies, thanks for the update :)
<sak> hello, I am assuming this is the hackfest date,right?
<SergioMeneses> sak, you're right
<SergioMeneses> balloons, take a look http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/sandbox/1497_Software%20Center%20Tests
<balloons> hey sak
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I'm looking
<balloons> this looks really nice
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I need to do: how to buy apps
<balloons> hehe.. umm.. there are 'free' apps to buy, I'd use those
<SergioMeneses> this testcase is huge
<balloons> yes it is..
<SergioMeneses> balloons, what do you mean?
<balloons> for instance, you can purchase command and conquer
<balloons> and it costs $0
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> jejeje really
<balloons> yea
<sak> hey ballons
<SergioMeneses> balloons, seems easy, long but easy
<balloons> sak, got something to hack on? need some help?
<sak> ballons, need help setting up manual test. the process is still a bit confusing
<phillw> SergioMenesesif the test case is 'huge', you may want to think about splitting it down into smaller 'sub-tests'. I'm not sure if balloons has posted up the pcmanfm suite I sent him yet, but that would give you some sort of idea as to doing so.
<balloons> sak, sure.. what test are you thinking about writing?
<balloons> phillw, yes, your pcmanfm suite :-) Are you going to make a merge proposal for it
<balloons> today is the day my friend!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I'm doing that ... even I have a chart
<balloons> SergioMeneses, phillw is correct.. We've gone back and forth on how we approach things.. it's a choice to split or not.. for example, unity has many cases split into high level categories
<balloons> for unity having all those cases in one doesn't make sense, but neither does having so many seperated
<balloons> Breaking down the software center stuff into say a core testcase and then another testcase might make sense
<SergioMeneses> I'll take a picture of my chart and share it with you jejeje
<balloons> for instance, testing the software sources, etc, maybe goes in the secondary testcase
<sak> I want to right a testcase for usd-creator-gtk, since I have high value for this program, ballons
<sak> plus, i could us a crash course in bzr
<balloons> sak, awesome. so I take it you have seen the tutorial on the wiki / youtube.. the youtube video goes way beyond the wiki.. it's very visual: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO7DdlUSt_4&feature=youtu.be
<balloons> sak, but of course, you've got me live to help you
<SergioMeneses> videos \o/
<balloons> so the first thing you need to do is make sure your setup for launchpad
<SergioMeneses> balloons, is a youtube star :D
<balloons> you have an account right? can you link me to it?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, lol.. yep.. 7 videos.. I'm a star!
<sak> i have a launchpad account, you want the link, ballon?
<balloons> sak, we'll make sure you have an ssh key setup, then we can make sure you have bzr and launchpad on your box
<balloons> sak, sure
<sak> i have kubuntu raring installed  a bare metal. so in will use ot for the test
<balloons> k.. so 'sudo apt-get install bzr' if you haven't
<sak> i setup the ssh key on debian, is that going to cause issues?
<balloons> sak, no. just make sure it's attached to your launchpad account
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~/+editsshkeys
<sak> k
<balloons> if you can bzr launchpad-login YOURNAME
<balloons> and bzr whoami returns you, your all set :-0
<balloons> phillw, you should hop in here also mate!
<balloons> sak, let me know if you hit any snags, or if your set up to now
<balloons> zak at any rate, that was the hard part.. From there you can simply checkout the tests we have by branching
<balloons>  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<sak> ballon, what is YOURNAME? Is this my profile name or my launchpad name?
<balloons> sak, your launchpad id
<sak> ok
<balloons> for me, it's nskaggs
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs
<balloons> sak, things work for you?
<balloons> once you've set this up once, you don't have to do it anymore.. so it's all downhill from here
<sak> i did this but, bzr said, "saqman2060" does not seem to contain an email address. this is allowed but not recommended
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw sak look http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/sandbox/tests-softwarecenter.jpg
<balloons> SergioMeneses,  think that deserves some sharing
<fetzed> i want that pen!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> I'm going to do a post and put it there :D
<balloons> awesome!
<balloons> I'm happy to reshare.. it's a nice photo.. I like the objects in it
<balloons> well done
<SergioMeneses> :)
<balloons> sak, weird.. if it works though :-)
<balloons> sak, so.. now you can move to the fun stuff
<balloons> go ahead and branch the code and you'll get a copy of our tests on your machine
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> from there it's just a matter of making and editing files.. when your all done, it's a couple bzr commands to push it back to launchpad.. once you do one, you'll have it done.
<balloons> *done=down
<balloons> SergioMeneses, btw, you play guitar?
 * balloons talks a quick offtopic detour
<sak> that is "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-test" this is the right command?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, no I don't jeje but I found it in UDS-R
<balloons> sak, yes it is
<balloons> sak, this page lists it: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> it also gives you the push command you need to push your stuff back to launchpad when your done
<balloons> see it?
<SergioMeneses> in the bar to be more specific
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ah-ha.. it's pretty cool
 * balloons switches back to on-topic :-)
<SergioMeneses> jeje yes it is
<sak> yes I see it
<balloons> excellent.. So your all set up.. So now, it's just about writing the testcase
<balloons> so you should see the new ubuntu-manual-tests folder.. did you go browsing around it and see the current tests?
<balloons> for your software center test, it's a 'package', not hardware or an image :-)
<balloons> so make a new file in the 'packages' folder and title it something like 'startup disk creator'
<sak> i think i have a problem with my ssh key. i am using irc on my phone, lol. switching to desktop
<balloons> sak, lol.. ok, I'll wait for you to come back
<fetzed> has anyone else been testing Unity Lenses ID:1448? if you try click the search icon on 'home lens' its flashing random icons like calculator and audio for a split second Ill report it as a bug if so. =)
<baudtrap> been following the instructions you guys gave sak . Works great. Think i'll test Gwibber if its available.
<balloons> baudtrap, yep indeed it is
<balloons> fetzed, weird... which step are you getting that in?
<balloons> baudtrap, let me know if you need any help :-)
<baudtrap> cool ;)
<sak_> ok, balloon, I am back, I hope
<fetzed> At the start I clicked on the Search Icon messing about and noticed it, It was not during any steps I was playing about with it after install
<fetzed> im going to re create to see if its just a dodgey install
<balloons> fetzed, <3.. you've got it down my friend
<balloons> yep, if you can recreate, file a bug. I don't see it.. when you file, mention your graphics card / driver if it comes up again..
<balloons> it might be some weird rendering bug with your combination
<balloons> sak_, :-) ok so ready to start on the test then?
<sak_> Almost, ballon, but first I have to check my ssh key. This was the error I got trying to branch the code: "The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.95.84)' can't be established.
<sak_> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89.
<sak_> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<sak_> Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.95.84' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<sak_> Permission denied (publickey).
<sak_> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<sak_> Permission denied (publickey).
<sak_> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist"
<balloons> sak_, hmm
<balloons> sak_, well if your not opposed to it, you could just generate a new key.. For now though, we can work on the testcase if you wish and go back to solving that issue
<balloons> sak_, when you said you generated the key on the debian box, did you ssh copy the pub and key files over to your ubuntu box?
<sak_> balloons, It appears that I do not have a private key on my kubuntu system, and the system that I used to create the private key, no longer exists :-)
<sak_> Balloons, No :-(
<balloons> sak_, lol.. see my reply above.. :-) Ok, then yea, let's just make you a new one
<sak_> LOL
<sak_> in the process of doing that
<balloons> sak_, ok.. there's thing page if you need it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad
<sak_> thanks
<fetzed> meh... looks like my bug is a bug :(
<sak_> Yes, IT WORKED. But I could not branch it in the dir I created because I created it with root. I I just branched it to profile folder
<phillw> balloons: we've just had evening meal and I have found out today that the catalog stuff I have done has the wrong border settings for the printer :'(
<balloons> phillw, :-(
<balloons> sak_, yay!
<balloons> fetzed, :-( That's good though too.. report the result and they can get to fixing it :-)
<sak_> ok, did not see the startup-disk-test so this I am going to write and push to the branch
<phillw> it happens, just means altering 10 pages of spreadsheet type entry and their associated images.
<balloons> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
<sak_> Balloon, I just pushed an testcase to the branch /ubuntu-manaul-test/usb-creator-gtk
<balloons> sak_, great, let me take a look
<balloons> sak_, ok, so you see your branch on the page now? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> if you click on it you can browse and propose it for merging
<sak_> yes i do
<balloons> however, you'll notice your changes are in there
<baudtrap> Working on formating my testcase. Whats the proper way to indicate a success or a bug?
<balloons> see the last revision?
<balloons> sak_, so what you need to do is issue a bzr commit before you push
<balloons> now, in order to do that let's review a bit of bzr commands
<balloons> you made a new file that bzr doesn't now about
<sak_> ok
<sak_> i did
<balloons> you can check this out by issuing bzr status
<balloons> what does it say?
<balloons> baudtrap, you mean an expected result?
<sak_> nothing
<balloons> what does 'bzr log | more' show?
<balloons> does it show a revision 47 you committed?
<balloons> baudtrap, if you haven't seen this pages, they should help; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual
<sak_> Balloon, did I do something wrong
<baudtrap> ballons, oh yes. thanks, that helped.
<balloons> sak_, :-). Not sure what happened.. But here's what you should do in order to get it up on launchpad quickly
<balloons> bzr branch ...
<balloons> bzr add FILENAME
<balloons> bzr commit
<balloons> bzr push
<balloons> sak_, make sense?
<sak_> In this order, with only these commands? I get the branch command, What filename am I adding?
<balloons> sak_, you made a new test right?
<SergioMeneses>  balloons maybe this can help http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/index.html
<sak_> yes, balloon
<balloons> sak_, great. So in order for bzr to include that in the repository, you have to use the bzr add command
<balloons> so issue a bzr add with the path to the new file you made
<sak_> k
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-) thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, you haven't had time to look at the File-roller autopilot test have you ?
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, \o
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, \o
<balloons> no, but since your here, I can do whatever.. I'm here for whomever is hacking today :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, File-roller or Thunderbird :)
<fetzed> ooops balloons did I report that bug in the wrong place?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you pick :-) What you wanna hack on? I guess tb is kind of out unless I can make something magic right
<balloons> fetzed, you used ubuntu-bug right?
<fetzed> ye
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! so lets hack File-roller :)
<balloons> fetzed, yea, normally that's how we like to report bugs.. for these call for testing sometimes they ask us to report them in a special way
<balloons> this is one of those times :-)
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/262/builds/40142/buginstructions
<balloons> in general, checking the bug reporting link is a good idea :-)
<fetzed> ahh thats alright then <--- QA noob
<balloons> no worries..I actually updated it.. originally I had ubuntu-bug in there.. and changed it after like 10 mins due to the team asking me to do so
<balloons> they want to track things differently
<balloons> so we'll pretend you saw it in those 10 mins.. how's that :-p
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure thing..
<balloons> SergioMeneses, gonna push a merge request for your testcase?
<balloons> sak_, how's it coming?
<fetzed> :P
<sak_> not good. I am using the add command, but I all I get is "workingtree does not exizt".
<balloons> sak_, ahh.. you need to be inside the folder you checked the code out of
<balloons> else your bzr stuff will fail
<SergioMeneses> balloons, we need to work on the "buy apps" part first, or not?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, you can if you wish.. but you can also add it in later and merge it :-)
<balloons> We are allowed to update existing testcases..
<balloons> they are never 'done' :-)
<balloons> having a test that test 5/10 features is better than no test :-)
<balloons> but what you've written is already so nice.. it covers most of it
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so i'm having a lok
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect then
<SergioMeneses> so I think we can merge this part... we only have to do a small part of the process
<Letozaf_> balloons, the problem is I cannot make autopilot click on the 'Add files' button, I also tried using the menu items, but it doesn't work
<sak_> Still not working balloons, I am in the package folder of ubuntu-manual-test
<balloons> Letozaf_, just ran it.. I see that
<balloons> let's take a look at the code shall we?  :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes of course!
<balloons> sak_, ok, so your in the root folder.. and issuing the commands are failing?
<sak_> yes
<balloons> ohh.. right.. so bzr add testname gives working tree error
<balloons> weird
<sak_> what path should I be inputing
<balloons> go up to the ubuntu-manual-test folder
<balloons> and type bzr add *
<balloons> that will add everything underneath is
<balloons> baudtrap, how's it coming for you?
<balloons> so Letozaf_ i see you have a find in there
<balloons> is there another way to find the button - how exactly is it failing?
<balloons> I mean, it didn't click it for me :-)
<balloons> but I wonder if it's finding it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried also using the menu item instead of the button
<balloons> i'm going to go look in the introspection tree
<Letozaf_> balloons, but did not work
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes now I am trying to use label="Add Files" but I think I had already tried and it did not work
<balloons> Letozaf_, let's go after the label
<balloons> lol.. that was my thought.. I'd start with the label
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> I see the 'Add Files' label
<balloons> but I would use the name
<balloons> Add_Toolbar.. that won't change with locale
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't work, same problem (I mean the label)
<balloons> you see it? GtkToolButton, name=Add_Toolbar
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! fine let me try
<balloons> if not, there's several other ways we can define it probably..
<baudtrap> ballons,  So i reviewed the '1332_Online Account Gwibber' testcase and had two unexpected results. Do i append those in the file or do i make my own file?
<balloons> I believe!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, done
<SergioMeneses> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntu-software-center/+merge/154192
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( name does not work either :(
<balloons> baudtrap, if the testcase is out of date update it.. no need for a new file. If it's not and you want to expand it, go for it.. that testcase is specific to the online integration pieces of gwibber.. rather than gwibber itself, though there may be overlap
<balloons> Letozaf_, so GtkImage, stock=add-files-to-archive
<sak_> ok, did a little of hacking and updates the branch. No, is the testcase I pushed supposed to be a folder?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me go for that
<balloons> Letozaf_, also, GtkLabel, label=Add Files
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had already tried the label but I will try it again
<balloons> Letozaf_, finally, GtkButton, tooltip_text=Add files to the archive
<sak_> I mean, I get the updated branch and found my testcase. It is a folder. Is this right?
<baudtrap> ballons, yeah, abit of overlap. Perhaps i'll just make one a new including Gwibber as a whole and expand the tests.
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I think we can add ubuntu  software testcases for the next cadence week
<balloons> ohh and Letozaf_ GtkToolButton, icon_name=add-files-to-archive. GtkToolButton, stock_id=add-files-to-archive
<balloons> baudtrap, yes, I would make a fresh gwibber testcase.. that case was/is for integration pieces, not for gwibber
<balloons> sak_, looking
<balloons> sak_, I don't see anything in your branch yet :-( https://code.launchpad.net/~saqman2060/ubuntu-manual-tests/usb-creator-gtk
<balloons> the testcase you pushed should show up as a file per usual
<balloons> ohh.. after you did you bzr add *, did you go ahead and commit it?
<balloons> sak_, ^^
<sak_> No I did not
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yes.. I want whatever is written during the fest to be highlighted next week
<SergioMeneses> sure
<balloons> SergioMeneses, there's some misspellings in your case.. can you spellcheck it?
<SergioMeneses> I think it will be ready this week
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> sure...
<balloons> aplications= applications for instance :-)
<balloons> thanks!
<balloons> I'm a horrible speller.. I <3 spell check
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<balloons> sak_, k.. your close :-) go ahead an commit, then do a bzr push again
<SergioMeneses> me too
<balloons> it should show up :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, the GtkImage, stock=add-files-to-archive does not work but I get a different error
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh fun.. I posted the final 3 ways I saw to get at it
<balloons> try them all, then we can dive in deeper
<balloons> kinda crazy it has so many objects for that button eh!
<sak_> balloons, I am committing lp:~saqman2060/ubuntu-manual-tests/usb-creator-gtk ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I will try them now
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway the GtkImage, stock=add-files-to-archive gave me this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629266
<balloons> ska_,yep
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh! that means it didn't find it
<balloons> that's the error I would have expected to start with..
<Letozaf_> balloons, good to know
<balloons> so what that means is these others ways are all working.. in so much as it's finding something
<balloons> the weird part is, this line should fail        self.assertThat(btn, NotEquals(None))
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes that's right
<balloons> you have a check in there to make sure your btn variable gets assigned
<balloons> before trying to move and click it.. it should fail right there, so that's weird
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it's weired
<balloons> Letozaf_,  try not reusing the 'btn' variable
<balloons> name them.. createButton, addFilesButton, etc
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> then those checks should work I thnk
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try
<balloons> the issue is btn was defined last time.. make sense
<balloons> so the assert passes because you got the 'new' button.. and your re-assignment failed, so it still exists..
<balloons> so you need to blank it or use a different name
<balloons> I like descriptive names.. not actually a fan of 'btn'
<Letozaf_> balloons, yea I also like descriptive names
<sak_> balloons, what folder i'm i supposed to be in?
<sak_> And why do a have a duplicate of the original branch in my usb-creator-gtk folder?
<balloons> sak_, bzr commands for your local repository should work in any subfolder under the main one
<balloons> so for instance, if I branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> I get a folder called ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> once I cd into that folder, I can use bzr commands to affect it
<balloons> I can also cd into any folder beneath it and everything will work
<balloons> sak_, if you have a duplicate of the original branch, you probably checked out the branch twice
<balloons> sak_, before you continue, why don't you make a copy of the testcase and save it somewhere outside the folder
<balloons> then you can take your newfound knowledge and start from the top
<balloons> sak_, even put it up on paste.ubuntu.com if you wish to make sure it sticks around :-)
<balloons> sak_, sorry your having trouble.. if launchpad causes too much headache, you can always write the case up and then just send an email to myself or the list and we can add it that way..
<sak_> balloon, you are right. Again, this was the whole idea. Learning to use bazaar lol
<balloons> sak_, good.. glad you have that attitude ;-)
<balloons> I'll be back in 10.. I'll answer pings then :-)
<sak_> Balloon, how long is this hackfest?
<Letozaf_> balloons, so, using descriptive names for the button variable and using GtkToolButton with name: "Add_Toolbar" gives this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629319
<fetzed> i think its 3 more hours
<sak_> ok, Can I remove my manual test case and just start over?
<fetzed> Ive not used bzr here yet, I'd wait for balloons just in case =)
<sak_> just did. Great learning experience. Going to take a break and will continue
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's quite weired because self.assertThat(addFilesButton,NotEquals(None)) works I mean I do not get any error but then I get the error message I pasted before
<Letozaf_> balloons, same happens with GtkButton name="Add files to archive"
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I think is done https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntu-software-center-v2
 * Letozaf_ is thinking that balloons is multitasking answering to everyone :P
<fetzed> :P
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, jejeje because he is the boss
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, right! he's the boss lol
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, he's got super powers :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, same with GtkToolButton name=Add_Toolbar :(
<balloons> ok.. sorry for the delay :-)
<balloons> sak_, hackfest goes till 2300 utc
<balloons> so 3 more hours :-)
<fetzed> what you want us to do now boss :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, that error looks like it just didn't click the button
<balloons> not that the button didn't exist
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I'll review and approve
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes right but I cannot understand why
<balloons> sak_, yes save off your testcase and star over
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect then
<balloons> delete the folder, rebranch
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like I did the same exact things I did for the create button
<balloons> then go through the steps to create the test again, add it, then commit, and finally push it up
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes I agree.. it should work
<sak_> ok, balloons
<Letozaf_> balloons, thomi ? :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, so you say using the menus didn't work etheir?
<sak_> still on break, boss :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, no, I can try again, but when I saw that clicking the button did not work I tried with the menu but did not succeed
<balloons> lol.. u guys and your 'boss' stuff! I don't have super powers.. but apt has super cow powers
<balloons> apt-get help, apt-get moo :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, never tried sudo apt-get balloons  lol
<fetzed> lol
<balloons> lol.. I should be a package!
<Letozaf_> balloons, no you could get a dev to put some output for apt-get balloons :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, instead of a cow it could be balloons :D
<fetzed> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package balloons //insert sad face :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so can you push up your changes?
<balloons> so I can hack too :-)
<Letozaf_> ok
<balloons> btw, I was going to tell you. we should try a qt app
<Letozaf_> balloons, done, pushed!
<Letozaf_> balloons, a qt app ? which one ?
<balloons> k, merging SergioMeneses's test then I'll pull t
<balloons> Letozaf_, umm you could look at the core apps.. I also had another app in mind written by dplanella
<balloons> or anything that is qt based you like
<zyga> balloons, cprofitt: is there any update on ubuntu friendly?
<balloons> just to get the experience
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine core apps sound fun
<Letozaf_> balloons, witch app ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, they're not quite ready for primetime, as you now, so it would be mostly for fun.. probably can't really write a test for them yet
<balloons> umm
<balloons> I would do the calculator or calendar
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> try the launch and vis tools out
<balloons> see what it looks like
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ohh, btw.. you can leave the number off your testcases.. it gets assigned when I push it to the tracker
<SergioMeneses> which number? 1497?
<balloons> yea..
<balloons> the actual number ends up being 1506.. I just pushed it :-).. you can just add the new file as 'Software Center Tests'
<SergioMeneses> yes, I am doing it
<balloons> no no
<balloons> it's done mate.. lol.. just for future reference
<balloons> the merge is done
<balloons> I fixed it :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, aaa ok then
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> thanks btw
<balloons> i always assign the number, so it's not an issue
<balloons> just wanted you to know you didn't have to put one in there :-)
<SergioMeneses> ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, running this again.
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629469
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the calculator-app
<balloons> Letozaf_, it worked for me
<balloons> as is
<balloons> lol
<balloons> it clicks the button fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, :O
<Letozaf_> balloons, what ???
<balloons> Letozaf_, lolololol
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try
<balloons> the version you pushed works for me -- are you in english mode ?
<Letozaf_> maybe I will close terminal and re-open it
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check
<fetzed> did you want me to have a crack at anything balloons?
<balloons> fetzed, of course :-) What are you feeling up to?
<balloons> how about writing a manual test?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I-m in english mode and I closed and re-opened terminal but it still does not work for me, let me reboot and try again
<fetzed> dont mind something easy for now im a virgin :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, SO weird!
<balloons> well, it works for me, so good work!
<balloons> haha
<Letozaf_> balloons, ha! nice to know it works :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, pitty I cannot see it :P
<fetzed> im up for that balloons
<balloons> fetzed, ok, let's look at the open bugs
<Letozaf_> balloons, ahhh!! File-roller hates me !!! Well suppose I have to find out why it does not work on my laptop
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> hmmm
<fetzed> abiworld?
<balloons> do you have an application you like... I'm looking to see what tests might be missing for a default application
<fetzed> abiword*
<fetzed> should be easy just looking for standard stuff like open a file save a file etc?
<balloons> yes, abiword is a good one.. you can look at the libreoffice testcases for inspiration, they are quite big  tho :-)
<balloons> but yes, standard stuff
<balloons> build a nice testcase base of the essential features of the application
<balloons> so when you open abiword, what basic tasks can you perform?
<fetzed> yeah alright ;) ill have a blast i need to grab a iso of xubuntu
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I also remembered our totem tests need work
<balloons> I wonder if that's a bug or not
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will find out what's wrong with File-roller and my laptop another time... for the core apps
 * balloons adds
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get an error
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok :-) but glad it works.. because, well, it should :-0
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah
<balloons> fetzed, this is an easy bug to fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1127331
<Letozaf_> balloons, wonder what my laptop has, but doesn't matter I will find out, anyway yes great! it works !!!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1127331 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Nautilus testcase needs clarified" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, at least I know I'm doing it right :D
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the core apps the calculator app gives me an error when launching autopilot launch -i Qt ubuntu-calculator-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will paste it
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629534
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> this is a thomi question.. qt5 support might not be landed yet
<balloons> in fact, given the error, I'd guess it's not ;-)
<balloons> sorry Letozaf_ !
<Letozaf_> balloons, pitty I was itching to try :P
<baudtrap> ok, just finished my Gwibber Social Client testcase. Time to commit.
<balloons> baudtrap, yay!
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes me too
<balloons> let's think.. another qt ap..
<balloons> let me find the name of the other app I wanted to try
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/qreator
<balloons> so
<balloons> apt-get install qreator
<Letozaf_> balloons, done
<balloons> weird.. i can't find it on raring
<balloons> i'll use the ppa
<Letozaf_> balloons, you're right! I got an error and didn't see it :(
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~qreator-hackers/+archive/qreator-stable/+files/qreator_12.05.6_all.deb
<balloons> hmm.. let's see what happens  :-)
<balloons> aww...
<balloons> it's not qt.. woops
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got an error installing anyway
<balloons> ahh no worries then..
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> man.. what qt apps do I use
<balloons> ohh..
<Letozaf_> balloons, I find it difficult to find differences between Qt and Gtk apps
<balloons> ubuntu one is in qt
<SergioMeneses> balloons, are you working on ubuntu-phone?
<Letozaf_> balloons, but how do you find out if an app is Qt ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, in general it's not noticable anymore ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah! fine!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<balloons> since they take on the same appearance
<balloons> there's subtle hints sometimes
<balloons> many things on the desktop are in gtk toolkit.. because it's based on gnome, which uses gtk exclusively -- indeed the toolkit was made for it
<balloons> kde was formed out the the qt toolkit, and so the opposite exists there
<balloons> virtualbox for instance, is written in qt I thin tho
<balloons> anyways.. I thought it would be cool to have a qt app so you could see the difference.. but you've seen how unity looks right?
<balloons> comparatively to the stuff we go after :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's late now, gotta go :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, had fun
<balloons> Letozaf_, good night :-) I'm glad
<Letozaf_> balloons, good night
<balloons> baudtrap, how's it coming?
<baudtrap> Just pushed, now i'm headed to launchpad to submit the merge proposal i think...
<baudtrap> ballons, ok done. Its about 1.30am here so i may not have done the best i could. I need coffee.
<sak_> balloons, I have submitted a merge-request
<phillw> balloons: btw, did you get the pcmanfm test cases installed?
<balloons> sak_, excellent
<balloons> phillw, i want you to submit a merge for it.
<balloons> but if you don't, I will do so myself
<balloons> baudtrap, I'll have a look
<phillw> balloons: when I have chance to follow the lessons, I will. Life is a bit hectic atm :)
<sak_> This should be an empty folder I hope since it is a new branch
<balloons> phillw, kk.. I'll submit putting your name in the commit
<balloons> sak_, sadly.. nothing new in your branch yet: https://code.launchpad.net/~saqman2060/ubuntu-manual-tests/usb-creator-gtk
<balloons> baudtrap, I'll run through this now.. but off the top, it looks good!
<baudtrap> balloons, cool. Though its not yet as conclusive as i would like. I will probably expand on it further.
<balloons> that's allowed.. I like to iterate on things.. it's a good approach
<baudtrap> iteration is the word. Wish clients new that.
<balloons> hmm.. my users tab doesn't seem to show my followers
<balloons> baudtrap, so it looks like there's a few testcases in there
<balloons> probably outta break those up
<balloons> we do that by putting in a line without html, like Test-case name: gwibber/gwb-001, etc
<balloons> Then maybe a 1-line descripton
<balloons> Test facebook integration
<balloons> make sense?
<balloons> the test looks fine.. I would make those small tweaks, and it should go in
<baudtrap> balloons, aha! Yeah, i was wondering how i would do that. I'll make those changes right away.
<balloons> sak_, any luck.. I'm not sure what your doing, but we could do a hangout so you could show me
<balloons> would that help?
<balloons> baudtrap, yea, it ends up looking like this: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/262/builds/40142/testcases/1394/results
<balloons> just a random example :-)
<sak_> yes it would, balloon, because, I am going around in circles
<baudtrap> cool
<balloons> sak_, k, one sec
<balloons> sak_, sorry, meant to say something before.!
<balloons> thought you had it
<balloons> sak_, hop in and say hi :-)
<balloons> whenever your ready
<baudtrap> balloons, just pushed the changes you suggested. Hope i did it right.
<balloons> baudtrap, looking now
<balloons> thanks
<baudtrap> cool
<balloons> excellent, that's it
<balloons> I'll add and merge
<balloons> thanks baudtrap !
<balloons> as SergioMeneses mentioned, we'll use this new test next week during cadence testing :-0
<baudtrap> balloons, cool. I'll try and contribute more later today.
<balloons> baudtrap, :-) thanks for helping out!
<baudtrap> balloons, you're welcome. Ubuntu FTW. ;~)
<balloons> sak_, if you need anymore help just ping..
<balloons> hangouts are free :-)
<sak_> I will do so, Thanks Balloons
<fetzed> Balloons Ive had an attempt at the Testcase for abiword
<balloons> fetzed, excellent
<fetzed> did you want me to email it to you so you can have a look before anyone sees it? :P
<balloons> fetzed, where you able to use launchpad?
<balloons> if so, push it to a personal branch :-)
<balloons> and I'll have a look
<fetzed> Ive got a login etc ive not used it as yet
<balloons> fetzed, well, if you'd like we can have a hangout and I can help set you up
<balloons> or you can look at the wiki :-p
<balloons> but I can also just have a look at it if you post it to an email or on paste.ubuntu.com if you wish
<fetzed> Ye ill check wiki and give you some peace! when does this need to be in by?
<balloons> fetzed, up to you.. I'm here for you today :-)
<fetzed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629809/
<balloons> So if your ok with a hangout, let's do it.. it's easier for me to help you out
<fetzed> sorry if its too basic (1st one lol)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, if fetzed is going to work on that bug, assigned him to the bug and put it as "in progress"
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ty.. almost forgot!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, no worries
<fetz> sry got booted
<balloons> fetz, as SergioMeneses mentioned.. feel free to assign yourself to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1155473
<SergioMeneses> and is easier for us
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155473 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Abiword" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> so others know your working on it :-)
<fetz> alright
<SergioMeneses> thanks for your help fetz
<fetz> nps :)
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons is there a list of bugs fixed today?
<balloons> fetz, i'm hanging here if you'd like: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e0a4cdf52c661e7711bfe6ef633072b1283d23dd?authuser=0&hl=en#
<balloons> no worries if not
<balloons> let me get you the wiki/youtube links if you don't have them
<balloons> SergioMeneses, need to compile all that good stuff
<balloons> probably tomorrow after we're done
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect then!
<balloons> fetz, for launchpad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad
<balloons> for writing a test: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual
<balloons> and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO7DdlUSt_4
<SergioMeneses> we have two new members, right?
<fetz> cool all assigned up :) sorry if Ive been slacky tonight 1st time doing this and not just testing stuff, Cheers for the Links :)
<balloons> fetz, your doing great :-)
<SergioMeneses> fetz, dont worry! ;) you're doing it awesome!
<balloons> diving in with enthusiasm.. we love that stuff!
<fetz> gotta be done ;)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, 3 new contributors I think
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-20
<balloons> fetz, so on your testcase it's looking good.. you've got some nice details in there
<balloons> for instance, noticing the save button is enabled after making changes
<balloons> that's good stuff
<fetz> its a start =)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, nice!
<fetz> i take it, i can upload it and build on it from there or do i have to complete it entirely before?
<balloons> fetz, yes, iterate on it
<balloons> so upload it, then continue to add and refine it
<fetz> cool
<SergioMeneses> fetz, maybe you can see another tests and take it as example
<SergioMeneses> an if you have doubts ask us :D
<balloons> yep..  in fact we should probably have a focus at some point on the existing tests and just expanding them :-)
<fetz> yeah was looking at a few to get some inspiration
<balloons> yep.. it's a great way to get some inspiration
<SergioMeneses> balloons, that sounds fun
<fetz> right i need to shoot its 12:05am here :( ill crack on with abiword and get some more product knowledge on it and have it uploaded by tomorrow
<SergioMeneses> fetz, dont worry! take a rest
<balloons> fetz, good night.. thanks for hanging out with us and learning
<fetz> cheers for the fest =)
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> fetz, good night
<fetz> cheers for taking time teaching , night
<balloons> i think it's dinner time for me :-)
<SergioMeneses> mmm... balloons and I have the same timezone
<tgm4883> So I see the call for testing of Unity 7 on 13.04, but where is Unity 7? I don't see it in the repos, and I don't see a PPA listed anywhere on the bug report for the FFe
<SergioMeneses> tgm4883, here: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/262/builds
<tgm4883> SergioMeneses, I didn't do the last part of that command (the --fix-policy part, doing it now), but it still doesn't look like unity 7 is anywhere I can get it
<tgm4883> SergioMeneses, yea, appears that only 6.12.0daily13.03.13.1-0 is available for me :/
<SergioMeneses> tgm4883, seems like a problem with the testcase
<SergioMeneses> I think we have to ask to balloons when he is available
<tgm4883> SergioMeneses, yea probably will
<tgm4883> SergioMeneses, thanks for looking
<SergioMeneses> but tgm4883 dont worry if you're not online tomorrow I will :D
<pitti> Good morning
<shadeslayer> stgraber: there are still some minor issues btw, like after downloading the upgrade tool nothing happens
<shadeslayer> I've left it to do it's thing for a couple of hours, but still nothing
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening dholbach
<dholbach> hi Noskcaj
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> Bonjour pitti
<chilicuil> good morning
<balloons> hey chilicuil
<SergioMeneses> balloons, morning! did you talk to tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> nope
<SergioMeneses> he had a problem testing unity7
<balloons> SergioMeneses, tgm4883 hey!
<SergioMeneses> tgm4883, \o\
<tgm4883> in that I can't seem to find it anywhere
<balloons> sorry, I didn't realize you where about
<balloons> so, yes, the testing != unity 7
<balloons> I propagated the myth :-)
<tgm4883> balloons, I'm assuming you are the one who posted the call for unity 7 testing on reddit?
<balloons> I blame mhall119 because he started it :-)
<balloons> yes, the calling for 'unity 7' testing.. the new stuff isn't unity 7.. it is a new version of unity which has smart scopes
<SergioMeneses> i see
<balloons> and the scopes are the main testing.. you can see there is also an ffe for indash payments
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1154176
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154176 in Unity "[FFE] Add payment preview for music" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> my apologies for calling it that.. I made the mistake.. I tried to clean up everywhere I called it unity7 yesterday though
<balloons> did I miss reddit?
<tgm4883> balloons, ah ok, so is there (will there) be unity 7 and we are just waiting for it to be uploaded? or is everything already in 13.04 that needs testing?
<balloons> tgm4883, those 2 ffe's are it for raring
<tgm4883> balloons, ok. I'll continue to test tehn
<balloons> tgm4883, ty :-) It's just a confusing label.. but yea, it's past feature freeze..
<balloons> so if it's not in, or on an approved ffe, it's not 'still coming'
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> I broke my unity :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, I cannot make File-roller work in my laptop :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-( I'm sorry to hear that
<balloons> it's really odd.. did you keep going on the testcase
<balloons> I mean, assuming things work properly?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no
<balloons> try finishing it off.. or at least a test or two off
<balloons> I'll run and confirm it works for me anyway.. and if so, we'll dig into your setup deeper
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can try, it's just that every now and then I was used to run it to see the results
<balloons> Letozaf_,  like to iterate on things too
<balloons> I know how it is :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway I suppose I have no choice
<Letozaf_> balloons, what about reinstalling everything, I mean I am working on a partition just for Raring and autopilot
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, it has to work that way
<balloons> I mean, if you felt like there was something silly like that you could run the livecd in a vm
<balloons> install autopilot and try your test
<balloons> install bzr, branch it and run
<Letozaf_> balloons, you're right
<balloons> now.. there might be something to that though..
<balloons> let's check what I have installed vs you
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you've got time, otherwise I will just work on a VM
<Letozaf_> balloons, you are right did not think about a VM
<balloons> sudo apt-cache show libautopilot-gtk
<balloons> 0.4daily13.03.11-0ubuntu1
<balloons> sudo apt-cache show python-autopilot
<balloons> Version: 1.2daily13.03.18-0ubuntu1
<balloons> see if you match.. and make sure you don't have any "extra" packages installed
<Letozaf_> balloons, I-ve go version:
<Letozaf_> balloons, 0.4daily13.03.11-0ubuntu1
<Letozaf_> balloons, and for python-autopilot I got 1.2daily13.03.18-0ubuntu1 , this one is right
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so everythng seems to be the same
<balloons> sudo apt-cache search autopilot
<Letozaf_> the libautopilot version is 11 and not 18 like yours, the final number
<balloons> dpkg --get-selections | grep autopilot
<balloons> does that show anything else installed besides those 2 things
<balloons> Letozaf_,  no things are the same from what you pasted
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine
<Letozaf_> the dpkg shows
<Letozaf_> balloons, libautopilot-gtk and libautopilot-gtk0
<Letozaf_> balloons, then python-autopilot
<Letozaf_> balloons, and unity-autopilot
<Letozaf_> balloons, no wait the libautopilot-gtk0 has "deinstall" status
<balloons> Letozaf_, remove libautopilot-gtk0 if it's installed
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's not installed
<balloons> Letozaf_, k
<Letozaf_> balloons, don't worry I will try to run autopilot an a VM and see what happens
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you've got Unity broken you might want to fix that :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep, still works great her
<balloons> *here
<balloons> I'm running the version in trunk
<Letozaf_> balloons, grrr :(
<balloons> what happens when you run the trunk version? Well I should say it stops running after it adds the /usr/share/doc/gnome-terminal
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you mean run the trunk version of File-roller or what ?
<balloons> i mean ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<balloons> obviously, I'm running what you pushed to trunk
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh, let me try
<balloons> just want to make sure it identical to what your doing
<Letozaf_> balloons, I just ran a bzr pull
<Letozaf_> balloons, and it said no revisions or tags to pull
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I suppose I have the trunk one the same you've got
<balloons> bzr status
<balloons> what's it say?
<balloons> bzr diff -- show anything?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nothing
<balloons> ok, then it's the same
<Letozaf_> balloons, nothing
<balloons> so, can you paste the error output you  get?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes just a second
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632490
<balloons> wild
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> try the vm.. you'll probably find success.. perhaps it's a local ething
<balloons> but then again, you used the vis tool to see it
<balloons> this is on raring yes?>
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> yep, that's pretty much the same
<balloons> vm time
<balloons> I fixed unity :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, good (for unity)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try the VM and let you know if it works, also because I want to continue the File-roller test :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm going to bed now, let you know how it works tomorrow
<Letozaf_> balloons, 'night and thanks a lot
<jtaylor> do the jenkins jobs have a timeout?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-21
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey pitti
<jibel> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> salut jibel
<xnox> with the shiny new reboot powers - can one reboot multiple times?
<zyga> balloons: ping
<zyga> balloons: for the hardware collection tool, which versions of ubuntu are you interested in seeing supported? Currently we assume that -r and -s only, do you need anything earlier than that?
<balloons> ohh zyga, ddn't see you in here :).. Yes, current development verision (raring) and forwardis fine
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-22
<pitti> Good morning
<vibhav> pitti: Since the FF has taken effect, should I still work on autopkgtests
<vibhav> Since they (somewhat) "add" new features
<pitti> vibhav: if you want -- those are not features in the FFE sense
<vibhav> \o/
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/libpipeline/add-atuopkgtest/+merge/154883
<pitti> vibhav: ah, thanks! giving this a test run, building testbed
<vibhav> pitti: fyi, runs perfectly with sh
<pitti> vibhav: MP updated with some nitpicks
<vibhav> doing
<pitti> thanks
<vibhav> I had created a script for writing build, maybe it doesn't work
<vibhav> pushed
<pitti> jibel: is ~/jhbuild-data/jhbuild.modules still the place for edit for retryign modules?
 * pitti wants to kick the two that were transient network errors
<jibel> pitti, yes it is.
<pitti> jibel: merci
<lool> pitti: hey, I was wondering whether you started looking at hostapd etc. for wifi testing?  is this based on a new blueprint of yours, or would you want to add to the main network convergence one?
<njin> balloons, hallo I'm writing the testcase for JeOS on kvm, do you think I can remove the step to verify that the dimesions of the filesystem needs to be lower than 500MB (actually is 768)
<njin> also running uname -r it doesn't return -server, but return -generic kernel (testcase states -server) for amd64
<jibel> njin, not really because one of the purpose of JeOS was the reduced size, but you might reconsider the size
<njin> jibel, thanks and for the kernel issue ? it has to ship -server kernel or it is right the -generic ?
<balloons> njin, hmm.. how big is the installed system atm?
<njin> balloons, 768,1
<njin> far from 500
<jibel> njin, can you point me to the testcase please?
<njin> jibel: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1458/info
<njin> I'm trying to upgradig it
<balloons> njin, yea, that's an oldie :-)
<jibel> njin, AFAIK -server doesn't exist anymore and it is now a transitional package that installs -generic, so -generic is ok
<njin> ok, thanks
<jibel> njin, for the automated test we increased the size to something around 800MB
<njin> jibel, balloons, so i keep as right value 800 MB
<balloons> njin, sure.. it may continue to go larger over time, heh, but when and as it does we'll want to know about it
<jibel> njin, 668000MB on i386 and 761250 on amd64 that was for Quantal, I don't know for Raring
<jibel> plars would know probably
<smartboyhw> Heyas balloons
<plars> I don't recall for certain, but I thought that once it didn't fit on the cd the plan was to keep an eye on it but not stress too hard unless it seemed to grow rapidly and uncontrollably
<plars> i.e. nobody wants to see it suddenly jump to 2G
<balloons> smartboyhw, hiya!
<smartboyhw> balloons, extremely sorry for not attending the Hackfest
<balloons> smartboyhw, that's ok. We had a pretty fun time later in the day.. would have been your morning time I think
<smartboyhw> balloons, oh.
<smartboyhw> And anyway I'm just too hell busy with tests
<smartboyhw> I had two coming up on Monday and Tuesday also....
<smartboyhw> BAH
<balloons> smartboyhw, almost done for summer?
<balloons> did you see the ubuntu kylin news?
<smartboyhw> balloons, summer?
<smartboyhw> and what news?
 * smartboyhw wonders why balloons is talking about summer
<balloons> smartboyhw,
<balloons> http://www.zdnet.com/chinese-government-builds-national-os-around-ubuntu-7000012994/
<balloons> lots of news like that coming out
<smartboyhw> balloons, I do know. The Chinese government is the one who basically *made* UbuntuKylin
<smartboyhw> Does it infuriate the US government? (LOL)
<balloons> lol -- well personally I think as ubuntu folks, we're excitied :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, and what about summer!?
<balloons> traditionally in the US and europe I believe, people get summers off from school :-)
<balloons> otherwise known as summer break, summer vacation, etc
<smartboyhw> balloons, bah not yet
<smartboyhw> You guys have early ones
<smartboyhw> Mine will start at 10th July
<balloons> it's like june here
<balloons> ahh.. :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah
<smartboyhw> And June we will be frightened by the final exam + selection of subjects
<balloons> ahh.. yes, I remember stuff like that'
<phillw> smartboyhw: it has also been picked up by the BBC.. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21895723
<smartboyhw> phillw, UbuntuKylin got some fame
<smartboyhw> LOL
<phillw> smartboyhw: yep, it's rare for the BBC to mention linux, never mind ubuntu! Nice to see the paragraph about the difference between open and closed source as well :D
<smartboyhw> :D
<xnox> I would like to add debug-ubiquity kernel command line option to the desktop-utah case.
<xnox> Can I somehow specify progmatically in the runlist?
<xnox> hmm... runlist don't specify preseeds in the lp:ubuntu-test-cases/desktop/
<letozaf_> balloons, hey
<balloons> letozaf_, hello :-)
<balloons> how are you?
<letozaf_> balloons, hi I'm fine and you ?
<balloons> pretty good
<balloons> just readying for cadence stuff
<balloons> also, have some surprises coming up.. but :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, oh yes for next week :)
<letozaf_> balloons, when installing autopilot on a clean Raring you do not need the PPA anymore do you ?
<balloons> letozaf_, no you don't.. it's all in raring now :-0
<balloons> I still have the ppa installed, but in practice you don't need it
<letozaf_> balloons, :( I ran sudo apt-get install python-autopilot, but for instance autopilot launch file-roller does not work :(
<letozaf_> balloons, I get Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "autopilot"
<balloons> letozaf_, I believe you need the gtk lib too
<balloons> doesn't it suggest install it?
<balloons> if not, we may want to raise that as an issue
<letozaf_> balloons, no
<letozaf_> balloons, I think it-s a good idea
<letozaf_> balloons, because I didn't know it for instance :)
<letozaf_> balloons, at least I do not rember the name of the lib
<balloons> if we can confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+filebug
<letozaf_> balloons, I will file a bug but what's the libs name libauto what ?
<letozaf_> balloons, and maybe we should write it here too : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Autopilot
<balloons> letozaf_, let me look
<balloons> libautopilot-gtk
<balloons> and libautopilot-qt
<balloons> did both get installed?
<balloons> chilicuil, hello!
<chilicuil> balloons: hi, good morning
<balloons> oh! middle of the afternoon for me.. what timezone are you?
<balloons> always fun to interact with people from "tomorrow" :-p
<chilicuil> balloons: utc-6, but I usually wake up at this time =P
<balloons> chilicuil, lol.. I'm utc-4
<balloons> good morning!
<balloons> njin, you about?
 * chilicuil go dig into the autopkg docs
<njin> balloons, I've uploaded the new tescase for the Jeos valid for kvm and vbos, so the old one needs to be removed
<balloons> yes, I was looking at that
<balloons> do you want to go ahead and merge it?
<balloons> I believe you can
<balloons> then I'll help sync it to the tracker
<letozaf_> balloons, thanks they both got installed
<balloons> letozaf_, where they not installed?
<balloons> if so, let's file a bug for packaging
<balloons> they should both come in
<njin> balloons, what's the branch ? The branch that the source branch will be merged into.
<balloons> let me check the pkg
<letozaf_> balloons, no they were not installed
<balloons> njin, https://code.launchpad.net/~fabiomarconi/ubuntu-manual-tests/Install_JeOS_in_Ubuntu_Server/+merge/155040
<balloons> see Merge into: 	lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> u *should* be able to push to that
<balloons> I'll approve the merge
<letozaf_> balloons, now autopilot works fine, I mean after I manually installed the two libs
<balloons> letozaf_, yea :-)
<balloons> yea, so I'll file the bug
<balloons> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/python-autopilot
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<njin> balloons, what's the branch ? The branch that the source branch will be merged into. ?
<njin> what I've got to put in that damned box ?
<balloons> njin,
<balloons> let me help :-)
<balloons> ok, so do a checkout of lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> then do a bzr merge lp:~fabiomarconi/ubuntu-manual-tests/Install_JeOS_in_Ubuntu_Server
<balloons> finally, do a bzr commit (to commit your merge) and then a bzr push to push it up
<balloons> does that make sense?
<balloons> njin, ^^
<balloons> letozaf_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1158983
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158983 in Autopilot "Autopilot doesn't depend on or recommend introspection libs" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> njin, if it doesn't make sense I can happily merge it for you
<balloons> just thought you wanted to do it :-)
<balloons> brb
<letozaf_> balloons, fine, I will subscribe as  affecting me
<letozaf_> balloons, I mean confirm it affects me
<balloons> letozaf_, :-) I was thnking of pushing a patch for it..
<balloons> but, not sure how they want it
<letozaf_> balloons, :)  for sure I do not know how they want it :P but maybe you should just do it
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-23
<vibhav> good morning
<njin> I'm recluting  bug 1153250
<ubot5> bug 1153250 in Ubuntu "scrollbar overlay, cant scroll all the way down in softwarecenter for example" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153250
<fetzed> evening
#ubuntu-quality 2013-03-24
<smartboyhw> balloons, phillw Noskcaj cry:P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2128648
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, :(
<Noskcaj> i never liked candence testing, but that's mean
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<vibhav> good morning
 * xnox is failing to use dl-ubuntu-test-iso to get lucid images =(
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-17
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> Good morning pitti
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> elfy hey there :-) how's it going?
<elfy> pretty good thanks - you?
<elfy> DanChapman: you could possibly do me a favour today - being used to a UK keyboard, install Xubuntu - see if you get this bug 1284635
<ubot5> bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout changes after login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<DanChapman> yeah not bad thanks, sure elfy i'll have to do it after the school run though :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: I remember those days :p
<jibel> good morning.
<jibel> pitti, did you have a look at raring and saucy desktop lts upgrades? If not I will, it looks suspicious
<pitti> jibel: ah, not yet; I didn't check upgrades this morning yet
<jibel> especially because there is no reason it fails this way on one arch and not ths other
<pitti> jibel: argh, I was just hunting the "no autopkgtests run for new source package"
<pitti> jibel: turns out our tests had a copy&paste bug, they actually work now
<jibel> argh, indeed
<pitti> jibel: but you are rewriting that whole thing anyway, so I guess I stop looking at the old code now
<jibel> pitti, yes, I'm rewriting autopkgtest.py but I'll have to change the existing testsuite because adt-britney will be reduced to blindly submitting tests and collecting results
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> Good morning davmor2
<jibel> xnox, do you know any change between desktop 20140311 and 20140312 which could have removed the step "ubuntu one" in ubiquity?
<jibel> version of ubiquity is the same 2.17.8
<xnox> jibel: yes. I've unseeded it from the cd, because it is buggy at the moment.
<xnox> jibel: it was a cd / iso image building seed change. The ubuntuone plugin package is simply not there.
<jibel> xnox, thanks, I'll update the tests.
<xnox> jibel: i need to resolve bugs in it, before putting it back.
<xnox> jibel: cause failing installations is un-acceptable.
<jibel> xnox, agreed, tell me when you put it back and put it back in the tests too
<jibel> +I'll
<xnox> jibel: ack. Sorry about not warning you in advance.
<jibel> xnox, np
<jibel> xnox, I'll try to make a smart fix to run u1 tests only when it is installed and supposed to run
<xnox> jibel: yeah, one can check that package name is present
<knome> balloons, any reason why the tracker updating perl script is not in the repository? :)
<balloons> knome, because like all good hacks it's never died or been re-written
<balloons> thus, I suppose it now befits a place in the repo
<knome> i'll push it ;)
<knome> it's up
<dkessel> hello balloons
<balloons> why hello dkessel
<dkessel> balloons: yesterday i thought about running ap tests in a xubuntu environment. thomir said he believes it might be doable. i'm not so sure... ap tests are run in a VM from a ubuntu iso image, right?
<balloons> dkessel, well that depends. For ubiquity yes. But for like the core apps it's run in xfvb, no de or wm
<balloons> i guess it's a bit odd the xfce apps don't like to be introspected
<DanChapman> jibel, i was just coming to speak to you about the U1 page and I see you beat me to it :-)
<balloons> :-) interesting it was removed
<dkessel> balloons: so you believe the first step would be to check if there is any way to make the introspection work?
<balloons> dkessel, I believe that is the hindrance. I don't see any issue running the tests under any de
<balloons> AP uses X11 or Mir.. that's the only requirements
<DanChapman> balloons: also it needs to be registered on dbus i believe. which quite a few of XFCE  apps don't use
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh right.. for introspection to work, the app needs to use dbus. So if that's true about xfce apps, than indeed AP won't work on them
<DanChapman> balloons: indeed, i've seen apps like mousepad have the option to run on dbus but it's not required but thats gtk2 anyway which blocks it anyway
<dkessel> DanChapman :/
<balloons> is xfce going to move off gtk2 ever?
<DanChapman> balloons: i believe they are maiing the transition atm
<DanChapman> making*
<balloons> if they move to gtk3, will they use dbus or no?
<DanChapman> i have no idea :-/
<elfy> hi both
<balloons> buenos días elopio
<elfy> DanChapman: did you manage to check that bug?
<balloons> we need to look a bit further into the qt 5.2 introduced failures.. need to pick up the fri afternoon conversation again
<balloons> elopio, ^^
<DanChapman> elfy I can confirm it, I had it sitting there in my browser thinking i'd saved it but i hadn't. thnks for the reminder
<elfy> DanChapman: cool - sort of lol
<elfy> I'd love to know what the issue is with ibus there - but I don't and can do no more than I have
<balloons> which bug?
<elfy> if it's not fixed before release every lubuntu/xubuntu and ubuntustudio is going to have the same thing
<elfy> bug 1284635
<ubot5> bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout changes after login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<DanChapman> :-/
<DanChapman> balloons: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<elfy> DanChapman: yea :-/
<elfy> though I think if push comes to shove for us we'll just not seed ibus
<elfy> balloons: I found that with a password with an # in it - the password is right, the password is right :|
<balloons> ahh
<elfy> lol
<balloons> wild bug
<elfy> balloons: it certainly is
<knome> tame it
<elfy> I did
<elfy> installed fedora :p
<elfy> DanChapman: thanks for Me Too'ing and posting in it
<senan> balloons, danchapman, hey :)
<senan> balloons, can you please review my code ?
<balloons> knome, re: community. I'm reading your old post and digging in the wayback machine to find what you've linked to
<knome> :)
<balloons> I'm also eating a sandwich with green sauce.. yay st patty's day.. heh
<knome> LOL
<knome> oops
<DanChapman> o.O green sauce?
<balloons> DanChapman, the curse of having a lovely wife who can cook, but also has a sense of humor :-) I believe it was dyed mustard
<DanChapman> balloons: heh that's rather funny!! :-D
<balloons> DanChapman, while I have you, have you encountered issues with gtk apps spawning windows offscreen or otherwise undisplayed while running tests?
<DanChapman> balloons: no I havn't, the only issues i've seen are with some of the recent compiz bugs (which i think are now fixed) where mouse clicks were not anywhere near the mouse pointer and window chrome vanished.
<letozaf> balloons, hello
<balloons> hello lderan
<balloons> hello letozaf :-)
<dkessel> good evening letozaf
<letozaf> dkessel, hello :D
<letozaf> balloons, I have another error, a new one on launching reminders app
<letozaf> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7110202/
<letozaf> balloons, so I am stuck againg :P
<balloons> letozaf, can you push your latest code?
<lderan> hello balloons
<letozaf> balloons, ok just a second
<letozaf> balloons, ok done:lp:~carla-sella/reminders-app/new-reminders-app-tests
<letozaf> balloons, what does this mean : Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: generating an incremental diff for a merge proposal.  It was logged with id OOPS-d9266c38aa41172fde407fdadff24aec.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<letozaf> balloons, hope I did nothing wrong :P
<balloons> grabbing
<balloons> ok I got everything :-)
<balloons> letozaf, so I'm playing with the new -q option for reminders
<letozaf> balloons, what does it do exactly ?
<letozaf> balloons, found it with -h
<letozaf> balloons, I will try too
<balloons> yep :-)
<balloons> so I'm trying to launch by passing the qml file
<balloons> letozaf, you should see something like using main qml file from:
<balloons> letozaf, so much is happening with this I think we should push a merge to just get the launch working and the emulator setup
<balloons> then push tests
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<letozaf> balloons, let me se what happens
<balloons> I made some tweaks, but I
<balloons> still confused on running from a local binary
<letozaf> balloons, I skipped the only test ad left only the part that launches reminders app, but the error is still there
<balloons> letozaf, yes no worries
<balloons> ok, here's what I understand :-)
<balloons> we can't launch this via qmlscene and must use a compiled binary
<letozaf> balloons, how do you do that ?
<balloons> so in order to test locally, we need to build the binary first
<balloons> you can do that using cmake .
<balloons> the binary then ends up in src/app/reminders
<balloons> then, we can launch this binary and pass it -q with a link to the local reminders.qml file
<balloons> which is src/app/qml/reminders.qml
<letozaf> balloons, ok, so let me try
<balloons> letozaf, I should share my current changes I guess to
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7110438/
<balloons> letozaf, so that now launches properly with a local binary :-)
<balloons> I'm going to clean that a little, propose an mp and have you review. we'll merge it, then work on getting tests going
<letozaf> balloons, thanks I will try it now
<balloons> that way, this first part is out of the way
<letozaf> balloons, but the cmake . stuff should also that be done in the test ?
<balloons> no
<balloons> it's something you would need to do if you want to test against a local changes
<balloons> if you are just writing tests it's likely you don't need to build a local copy and it will fall back to an installed version
<letozaf> balloons, oh yes you are right !
<balloons> we might need to build local copies at first while developing things tho
<letozaf> balloons, and what about autopilot vis ?
<letozaf> balloons, can we use it now ? and how ?
<balloons> autopilot vis should now work via reminders or reminders -q
<balloons> with the qml attached
<letozaf> balloons, I have tried without success, but maybe I did something wrong
<balloons> autopilot launch -i Qt reminders fails?
<balloons> letozaf, ok here's the mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/base-ap/+merge/211409
<balloons> so that has no tests, just the launch changes and re-org work you've done
<balloons> letozaf, ahh I see what you mean on reminders
<balloons> that's step two, we'll tackle that once this merges
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> it's really hard to share the problem with folks if it's not in trunk
<balloons> this should help
<letozaf> balloons, ok I approved the review request
<balloons> perfect.. ok, we'll let that merge
<balloons> now the fun stuff. why is the binary not introspecting
<letozaf> balloons, :)
<balloons> letozaf, so I'm working on adding those bits to reminders so it works
<balloons> I'll try and land it asap
<balloons> it's not building atm :-(
<letozaf> balloons, ok, I think I will go to bed for now :D
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> ciao!
<letozaf> balloons, ciao and thanks
<balloons> thank you as always
<letozaf> balloons, :D
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-18
<DanChapman> good morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy :-)
<jibel> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning quality :)
<elfy> hi dkessel
<pitti> jibel: btw, you were asking about the autopkgtest PoC
<pitti> jibel: (last Friday)
<pitti> jibel: it's "worker" in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/+junk/adtcloud/files, together with worker.conf
<plars> image
<jibel> DanChapman, I'm looking into the custom partitioning test failure. When no config is passed as argument to custom_partition_part_tests, it picks a random config but none of them is supposed to create an encrypted partition, correct?
<jibel> or am I missing a case
<davmor2> morning all
<DanChapman> jibel, no none of them should be encrypted. I think it's a bug in the combobox emulator
<DanChapman> it looks like the mouse clicks the partition type combobox twice so the instead of finding the mount point by index it's using that index to scroll down  the wrong combobox
<DanChapman> jibel, so only config1 is working atm?
<DanChapman> jibel, i also see there was a seg fault on the progress page again :-/
<jibel> DanChapman, right, only config1 is working. The segfault is intentional to reproduce a bug in errors.u.c
<DanChapman> jibel, ok cool well i'm just updating my iso's then im gonna spend the afternoon improving the custom install tests, try and get them in good shape :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, as you wish, forcing Config1 and the workaround for the slideshow makes everything green https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/Ubuntu/
<DanChapman> :-D that's a wondeful sight
<jibel> at least it is under control and failures are understood :)
<DanChapman> jibel, indeed :-)
<elopio> balloons: yesterday I was away. I'm back, looking at the state of the image.
<balloons> elopio, ahh
<jibel> DanChapman, actually it looks like a bug in the combobox itself. Manually, 1rst time I click on the combox box it doesn't open
<jibel> but not always
<DanChapman> jibel, hmmm ok let me just boot in again. Does the dialog have focus when it opens? I've found recently that some dialogs don't get input focus on load so the first click gets focus then the following clicks act as normal. I wonder if it's that or as you say a combobox bug
<jibel> DanChapman, yes the dialog has focus. It's clearly a bug in the combo, to reproduce press 'free space' click the combo to open it, select 'ext4' (sometimes there is a thick black line that appears just above the combo)
<jibel> reproduce these steps twice
<jibel> when the black line appears, then next time you click on the combo it won't open
<jibel> DanChapman, it's a minor bug for a human, but fatal to automated tests
<jibel> DanChapman, hm, the black line are scrolling arrows of the combobox
<elopio> balloons: what's the current website for manual testing of packages?
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<knome> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<knome> barely beat me to it
<balloons> haha
<jibel> DanChapman, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/combo_with_scrolls.png is what I see when it fails
<knome> balloons, so, any new thoughts on the community issues?
<jibel> DanChapman, more details, when the combo doesn't open, last button the user pressed (cancel/Ok) is focused
<jibel> hm, no
<balloons> knome, I suppose, but now isn't the best time to chat :-) It was interesting because I believe that was around the time of unity being launched
<balloons> elopio, so i'm filing a bug for the switch_to_tab issues with calendar
<balloons> ohh I should upgrade first actually
<elopio> balloons: if you still see the issue, assign it to me.
<balloons> elopio, right, jenkins doesn't seem to have it anymore, so perhaps an update fixed it
 * balloons goes back to calendar rework
<balloons> elopio, I still see it happening actually; http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1783/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_dayview/TestDayView/test_show_current_days_with_mouse_/ However, I'm thinking it's something specific to that tab in calendar, as only the daytab trips it
<DanChapman> jibel yes i'm getting the same, but the scroll buttons only appear from the 2nd partition onwards. on first attempt they aren't present
<elopio> balloons: looking.
<elopio> balloons: have you seen ubuntu-device-flash saying that it can't push to the device?
<balloons> elopio, yes... trying to remember why
<balloons> elopio, is this a new device flash?
<elopio> balloons: I don't understand what you mean.
<elopio> this is not a new device
<balloons> so this is not a first time flash right?>
<elopio> it's a new flash of an old device.
<balloons> are you in the bootloader?
<balloons> adb reboot bootloader
<balloons> err.. I guess it's fastboot
<DanChapman> jibel it also depends on the position of the dialog if you move it to the top of the window the buttons don't appear as there is enough room on the scrren for the whole list
<DanChapman> hmmm how do we work with that
<jibel> DanChapman, I think this combo is really broken, the behaviour is completely inconsistent
<DanChapman> jibel i agree it seems like sometimes it's clipping the list/size of the window for no apparent reason as there is plenty of room on the screen.
<DanChapman> then other times it's fine
<jibel> grr, and workarounds that are fine manually don't work with AP :/
<DanChapman> jibel, also the top of the widow should align with the baseline of combo. We are definately getting lucky that even config1 is working :-p
<senan> balloons; hi :)
<balloons> howdy
<DanChapman> jibel, what have tried as a workaround so far? save me trying the same
<senan> balloons, fever :( ... how abt you ?
<balloons> senan, I'm sorry to hear that. I'm doing well. lots to do as always
<elfy> afternoons all
<senan> balloons, did you check my code ?
<balloons> senan, no I've not had a chance. You said it wasn't working because of window position
<balloons> did you solve it?
<senan> balloons, I think it will work
<senan> balloons, I changed compiz settings and it worked..but I think its specific to my machine
<balloons> senan, add this to your mock import for py2 and py3 compatibility
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7114899/
<balloons> k, for me test_scan_remote_folder fails because it doesn't select the input box
<balloons> senan, ^^
<balloons> otherwise it runs fine
<DanChapman> jibel, just read in the gtk docs that the scroll buttons should only appear when the list height exceeds the height of the display and the combo window will move to accomodate the list untill it reaches  full height
<balloons> senan, make those couple fixes and we should be set
<DanChapman> so i wonder what's going on.
<senan> balloons, I didnt change anything there :(
<DanChapman> jibel have you tried selecting 'position at end' for each partition and then tab to the combo and select from there. It seems to work manually i'll give it a go with AP
<balloons> DanChapman, does the gtk emulator have a input helper? to type into textfields?
<DanChapman> balloons: autopilot has it built in :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/input.html#autopilot.input.Keyboard.focused_type
<balloons> right, but it seems to fail heh
<DanChapman> o.O really? I did implement something originally but thomi suggested the above should be used
<balloons> DanChapman, yea, I wonder, hmm
<DanChapman> balloons: how's it failing? not getting focus?
<balloons> yea, not focusing
<balloons> yea, it's interesting because I see AP click the input properly, etc.. But the app doesn't set focus
<balloons> and the assert checking for .is_focus is true
<balloons> so lol
<balloons> gtk ftw
<senan> balloons,DanChapman, are you talking abt baobab ?
<balloons> senan, yes, and i see the issue
<balloons> it's a gtk thing
 * balloons grumbles
<balloons> ty DalekSec
<balloons> ty DanChapman
<senan> balloons, pushed the latest changes
<balloons> senan, you need to deslect the gear, else the scan remote folder test fails
<balloons> gtk loves to ignore input when a menu is open
<senan> balloons, how to deselect it ?
<balloons> so add a self.pointing_device.click() just above with self.keyboard.focused_type(input_server_name) as kb:
<balloons> that should be it
<balloons> I hope, heh
<balloons> add a comment to the effect we are deslecting the gear to ensure input is recieved
<senan> balloons, Its already there right ?
<balloons> senan, no you need to add it
<senan>  balloons, after clicking only I'll get the input_server_name right.. how can I add it before that ?
<balloons> senan, I don't understand. you need to open the menu, click the item to open the dialog then close the menu by clicking again
<balloons> or you can close it another way if you wish
<balloons> it simply needs to be closed
<senan> balloons, ahh got it :)
<DanChapman> balloons: close the menu after the dialog opens? o.O
<balloons> DanChapman, the radial menu stays open for some reason. And as long as it's open gtk won't pass ibput to anything else
<senan> balloons, I can do it just before typing the text in the input field right ?
<balloons> senan, yep
<elopio> balloons: now it's installing the fresh image, I don't get why it failed. But I'll be finally able to run the calendar tests in a few minutes.
<balloons> elopio, I'm refactoring the calendar tests.. i think time is better spent this way
<elopio> balloons: totally agree.
<elopio> but the crash doesn't seem related to the tests. I would like to find the .crash file to see what's going on.
<senan> balloons, pushed.. can you check
<balloons> senan, can you place it outside of the with self.keyboard, and add a comment?
<senan> balloons, ohh.. sorry.. I'm not reading properly now a days :(
<balloons> no worries!
<senan> balloons, done :)
<senan> balloons, added a bigger comment :)..one more update :)
<balloons> senan, looks good
<senan> balloons,are we done ?
<balloons> I think so my friend
<senan> hooorayyyyy:)
<senan> balloons, so whats next ?
<balloons> senan, I'll merge it. And you are free to work on another test ;-)
<senan> :)
<balloons> i suspect you'll find this next one a bit easier
<senan> balloons, if you guys are with me :)
<balloons> senan, did you want to try working on core apps test?
<senan> balloons, yea I'm ready :)
<senan> balloons, anything in your list ?
<balloons> senan, sure.. let's see
<senan> balloons, ok.. I'm going to sleep.. severe headache and fever..but I completed the test..I can sleep well this night
<balloons> yes, sleep well and feel better
<senan> Good Night All :)
<balloons> we'll talk when you are feeling better :-)
<senan> balloons, I'll be back tomorrow :D
<balloons> have a read of http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/03/keeping-ubuntu-healthy-core-apps.html
<senan> balloons, too much work pending at office :(
<balloons> don't think about that for the moment :-)
<balloons> pleasant dreams
<senan> :)
<balloons> elopio, so what happened with calendar for you?
<balloons> DanChapman, I merged senan's mp.. it might be the longest mp I've ever been a part of. He started last October
<DanChapman> senan, yeah it's been a while coming hasn't it :-) it's kinda awesome he persisted till the end
<DanChapman> balloons: ^^
<jibel> DanChapman, ugly hack to make custom partitioning tests working http://paste.ubuntu.com/7115355/
<balloons> indeed :-) he was elated to finally have it land. I admire his persistence
<DanChapman> balloons: me too :-)
<jibel> I noticed that space bar always works while click doesn't
<jibel> now config4 is failing for a different reason
<DanChapman> jibel oh interesting, hmm i wonder if we should check the combobox focus after the tabs or done (if it doesn't already in the select_item function. i'll check that) although i don't think the space is even needed as long as it's tabbed to it and focused selecting works fine with the combo  closed
<jibel> DanChapman, it is not needed but I liked to see the combo opening just to know I was on the right widget :)
<DanChapman> jibel, whats config4 failing on?
<jibel> DanChapman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7115408/
<jibel> it doesn't find the combo at all
<DanChapman> jibel,  it looks like it selected the combo ok it just can't find the atk combobox to see the combobox items
<DanChapman> which is weird !!
<DanChapman> i wonder if the atk object is displaying nonsense globalRect values
<elopio_> balloons: I'm installing manually from the recovery console. ubuntu-device-flash made a bad joke here.
<balloons> elopio, :-(
<knome> balloons, hmh, right
<knome> balloons, i don't remember as unity being something that's really controversial at that time
<knome> balloons, iirc, people were more worried about mir and rolling release and how those were communicated...
<elopio> balloons: now it boots, but the screen is blank. I can adb shell, and that looks good. Any pointers?
<balloons> elopio, is this a mako?
<elopio> balloons: it is
<balloons> elopio, I've ecountered problems when i didn't unlock the device and reboot it in android at least once before flashing
<balloons> so if you install android, give it a few boots
<balloons> no idea why, but the phone will fail to install if it's a fresh flash without at least one reboot in my experience
<DanChapman> balloons: nearly there :-D https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/All/portlet/dashboard_portlet_8/
<balloons> look at that green!
<DanChapman> wow full lubuntu default install in 6 min 41 secs thats seems rediculously quick
<balloons> are they caching things?
<balloons> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubiquity_ap-lubuntu_devel_daily-test_nonenglish_default/139/ARCH=i386,label=rabisu/consoleText
<balloons> very quick
<jibel> just on time for Beta 2 \o/
<dkessel> are you guys also running ubiquity AP Tests for xubuntu?
<dkessel>  good evening
<balloons> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/All/portlet/dashboard_portlet_8/job/ubiquity_ap-xubuntu_devel_daily-run/
<balloons> dkessel, yep, all flavors
<dkessel> great. at least something that's automatically tested there...
<dkessel> I checked the toolkit status for xubuntu yesterday. i don't have much hope of getting much tested with ap... still mostly gtk2 apps.
<dkessel> only 3 apps using gtk3 and dbus
<DanChapman> dkessel: evince, file-roller and gthumb? that's a guess btw
<DanChapman> jibel, have you filed a bug for that combobox behavior?
<jibel> DanChapman, not yet.
<dkessel> DanChapman: parole, abiword, mugshot.
<dkessel> I must admit I only checked dependencies. not if using autopilot vis is possible
<DanChapman> dkessel: gthumb is introspectable and evince and file-roller are already covered by ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<DanChapman> jibel, ok cool :-) thanks for getting more to go green today
<dkessel> DanChapman: I believe gthumb was not preinstalled. instead there was ristretto
<DanChapman> dkessel: oh i thought it was :-/
<jibel> DanChapman, I restarted xubuntu and edubuntu and it hope it'll be all green soon
<dkessel> interesting. I missed the evince dbus dependency
<DanChapman> jibel :-D
 * DanChapman is going to go and wait on the results
<DanChapman> dkessel, the easiest way to check any of the mis just autopilot launch -i Gtk <app-name> and if it spews out "Autopilot interface loaded", it's a winner :-)
<dkessel> DanChapman: yeah OK I'll five the three a try the other day.
<dkessel> it seems it is possible to test gtk2 apps with a tool called dogtail: https://fedorahosted.org/dogtail/
 * balloons shudders
<jibel> bah, it won't be green, edubuntu crashed :/
<DanChapman> :-( i see it showing the xml.<init>. thats a shame
<jibel> and xubuntu is green, so only edubuntu i386 failed
<jibel> and it looks like a real failure
<jibel> DanChapman, it's a timeout. We kill autopilot after 20min, that's why the xml file is empty
<phillw> has anyone had video driver / wifi issues with the 3.13.0-16 kernel in 14.04 ?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-19
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> jibel \o/ there all green :-D
 * elfy sets about fixing that ... 
<DanChapman> morning elfy o/
<elfy> hi DanChapman :)
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> DanChapman, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/All/ is all green \o/
<DanChapman> good morning jibel, \o/ \o/
 * DanChapman thinks irc needs some dancing emoticons
<DanChapman> jibel, thanks again for you help with it yesterday :-)
<Yeitijem> Hi I'm a developer at SARAD. I want to test some .Net application using the new Mono version 3.x. How I can upgrade to the testing version of ubuntu?
<jibel> DanChapman, thanks to you, you did most of the work.
<pitti> Yeitijem: you can use "do-release-upgrade -d" for that
<pitti> Yeitijem: however, in many cases it's safer (and even more convenient) to do that in a schroot, container, or VM
<pitti> Yeitijem: for simple cases you can even just run a daily built ISO in QEMU
<pitti> Yeitijem: (i. e. the live system)
<Yeitijem> pitti: Thank you!
<DanChapman> jibel grrr VNC failed to bind socket and has spoiled the green :-(
<jibel> DanChapman, argh, re-running. port allocation must be more reliable. I'l fix that
<davmor2> Morning all
<DanChapman> hey balloons, hows the finger?
<balloons> hey DanChapman ! I saw your post on the green stuff :-)
<dkessel> ...balloons , DanChapman posted about your finger? ;)
<balloons> The worst part of the finger is still black and red, the other parts I can see skin again with only the deep cuts showing
<balloons> dkessel, I did.. Kind of a funny story I suppose, given the full background
<dkessel> balloons: yeah i read it....
<balloons> I like to kite, and it was a gutsy day and I was trying to be safe and not get hurt.. so being extra cautious and all, I slice my finger and never fly a kite :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: yes indeed all green. It's a nice sight.
<DanChapman> ouch still black!! sounds nasty
<balloons> jibel, have you heard back from Paul on CI taking over the jenkins runs for ubiquity?
<jibel> balloons, no, last I heard was that they wanted to have them all green, which is now the case
<balloons> DanChapman, yea :-) But the feeling and movement is all back.. A couple more weeks I think :-)
<balloons> jibel, right. Probably time to poke them again
<jibel> balloons, yes, sounds like the right time. I'll add a comment on asana
<jibel> balloons, done
<balloons> excellent jibel. The other question is the desktop tests. I know we spoke briefly about the runner needing updated, etc
<rvr> balloons: ping
<jibel> balloons, what is the question? :)
<balloons> jibel, sorry. I was saying for the autopilot tests for desktop apps, like rhythmnbox, gedit, etc
<balloons> the end goal was to run those after images as well, and we have jenkins jobs for them, but I believe they need updated
<balloons> let me find the link
<jibel> balloons, ah right. To be honest it is at the very bottom of the stack :) But i'll try to have a look
<balloons> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/
<balloons> jibel, yes I agree.. ubiquity first :-)
<jibel> balloons, yeah, it is not like there is a release in a month.
<elopio> balloons: my phone is now working, but I couldn't run the calendar tests. How are you deploying the tests? click-buddy?
<balloons> elopio, yes via click-buddy
<balloons> robotfuel, i saw https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix_1293489/+merge/211777
<robotfuel> balloons: do you have anyway to run that on an n4 in ci?
<robotfuel> balloons: can you review it for me? :)
<balloons> robotfuel, I don't have such super powers.. why did you make the change?
<balloons> as I said we did it with clock as well.. eds tends to take a bit to load @ times
<robotfuel> balloons: to fix this failure http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/239:20140317:20140304/7181/calendar_app/900407/
<robotfuel> balloons: we need to make sure the main_view is loaded before we can verify that it's visible.
<balloons> I approved the change, it makes sense, I was just surprised to see it
<robotfuel> balloons: thanks!
<jibel> robotfuel, another one if you have time https://bugs.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/+bug/1294770
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294770 in Sudoku App "test_about_tab(with touch) fails on image 245 : ToolkitEmulatorException: The tab with index 3 was not selected." [Undecided,New]
<robotfuel> jibel: sure
<linuxgeek_> hey ubuntu-qa team, is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1012629 is fixed in precise 12.04.4. in the end, there is a note fixed in trusty
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1012629 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "grub-installer ignores "bootdev" setting in preseed file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> linuxgeek_, ?
<linuxgeek_> balloons, i'm using preseed to install 12.04.4 and am hitting this error
<davmor2> linuxgeek_: it doesn't say it is fixed in 12.04.4 so I guess not
<linuxgeek_> davmor2, thanks. is there a way to get past this?
<davmor2> linuxgeek_: I have no idea have you tried looking on askubuntu.com alternatively you can look at the fix and see if you can implement it on 12.04.4 or wait till it does land
<linuxgeek_> davmor2, askubuntu does not have dicussion on this. the fix is patch - Cherrypick 1.92 changes: Adapt patch from Guilhem Moulin to always honor
<linuxgeek_>     grub-installer/bootdev
<linuxgeek_> davmor2, do you have idea if i can get this patch into 12.04.4 iso and how?
<davmor2> linuxgeek_: nope
<davmor2> linuxgeek_: it might be that the sru is reviewing it but it takes longer to land stuff in a release version of ubuntu
<linuxgeek_> davmor2, do you know whom i can reach out to have this sorted as this is blocking the current thing i'm doing
<davmor2> linuxgeek_: No sorry
<linuxgeek_> davmor2, thanks for the time.
<letozaf> balloons, hello
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<letozaf> balloons, I have some questions on reminders app on how to write some the test
<letozaf> sorry write the tests
<letozaf> balloons, I am now using my evernote account
<letozaf> balloons, but I think that on Jenkins the tests are run on the testing evernote account
<letozaf> balloons, and I also suppose that that account has no notes and notebooks, right _
<letozaf> ?
<robotfuel> om26er: have you seen apps crash when selecting tabs with autopilot?
<om26er> robotfuel, yesterday I did, calendar app I believe
<balloons> letozaf, yes.. We haven't crossed the mocking bridge again yet
<balloons> but assume a blank account
<letozaf> balloons, ok so on every test I will have to add a note or notebook before running tests on them, right ? just like rssreader more or less
<balloons> robotfuel, om26er re: calendar failing on switch_to_tab, it happens with the app manually too. I have a mp in progress to revert the offending merge that broke things
<robotfuel> balloons: do you have a link? I think I am seeing the same thing in the sudoku app
<balloons> robotfuel, ohh the sudoku thing is different
<balloons> emulator weirdness with tab length i believe
<balloons> although again i don't see it locally
<letozaf> balloons, what about rssreader app ? I also have an issue with tabs there, I have a couple of tests skipped for tab issues
<om26er> ok, so no crash balloons  ?
<balloons> rss reader app suffers from dynamic tabs not working in sdk.. there's a bug
<balloons> letozaf, yes you will need to setup any notebooks we need. However, it might be wise for use to leave the account setup in a certain way.. not sure
<balloons> om26er, ?
<letozaf> balloons, in what way ?
<balloons> letozaf, it might make sense to leave a notebook in the account and reference it in the tests
<balloons> not sure.. but for now, don't do it that way
<letozaf> balloons, so I will do it adding what I need to test, note or notebook, ok ?
<balloons> letozaf, yep.. have the test create whatever it needs
<balloons> and remove it when done :-)
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<dkessel> hm. interesting unity bug i have here today... can anybody confirm this: when pushing window to right side of screen so it fills half of the screen automatically, the window is one pixel too small... one pixel column of the background shines through
<balloons> dkessel, i don;t have it, but I wonder if it's fallout from the clean borders
<dkessel> balloons: possible. this is on a 1080p display. i don't know the sort of calculations involved in the window positioning....
<balloons> I use window snapping ALOT, but yea, I've not see what u are speaking about
<balloons> which app is it?
<balloons> for instance gnome-terminal is horrible at snapping and leaves open edges
<balloons> i guess it's the only one I've ever seen display oddly
<dkessel> any app it seems. chrome, vlc, virtualbox, terminal...
<dkessel> oh wait. thunderbird works correctly!
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> unity I'm assuming right?
<dkessel> yup
<balloons> btw dkessel ctrl+alt+numpad is amazing
<dkessel> nautilus works, too
<balloons> you can snap to middle and top as well if you enable them
<dkessel> ...if you have a numpad i assume :)
<balloons> wow.. you are missing out if you haven't snapped that way
<balloons> it's brillant
<robotfuel> bzoltan asked me to resync my optionselector autopilot emulator with trunk again, hopefully it lands this time<-- elopio
<balloons> super+ctrl does some things to
<dkessel> i should use super + w more often
<dkessel> anybody else using unity and able to confirm the behaviour?
<dkessel> for some apps its even more... two pixels or so
<letozaf> balloons, but does adding notebooks to reminders app work ? I am trying this on my laptop but it does not work
<thomi> dkessel: confirmed for me
<dkessel> ok. trying to find a bug here... against unity i guess
<letozaf> balloons, also adding a note does not work for me
<balloons> letozaf, i haven't tried since the rewrote some things
<balloons> it's failing manually?
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<letozaf> balloons, I was trying how to do things manually before writing the tests but adding notes and notebooks does not work
<dkessel> thomi: did you log off / reboot after applying updates today?
<balloons> letozaf, :-( Well, if that is the case I guess they are bugs. Still, you can write the tests, with the assumption things would show to some extent?
<balloons> i forgot my pass, so i can;t login to verify atm hah!
<letozaf> balloons, lol
<balloons> let me reset
<letozaf> balloons, I can try to write the tests without testing them even if it sounds weired to me :P
<balloons> letozaf, yes.. to the extent the tests would pass once th ebugs are fiex
<letozaf> balloons, do I have to report a bug on everything I find not working or what ?
<balloons> letozaf, works for me
<letozaf> balloons, :O
<balloons> letozaf, regrant access
<balloons> i did and it started working
<letozaf> balloons, ok let me try
<thomi> dkessel: I haven't applied any updates today :-/
<dkessel> thomi: ok, so that cannot be the cause then
<letozaf> balloons, I did regrant access but it still does not work for me, after clicking on save it the notebook does not appear
<balloons> can you make new notes letozaf ?
<letozaf> balloons, nope
<balloons> letozaf, signin to the webview, see if they are there
<balloons> even though the app doesn't show them
<balloons> or restart the app
<dkessel> balloons: i am having a hard time choosing whether to file against unity or compiz here... what do you think?
<balloons> well I'm up to date as of yesterday. thomi sees it as well.. i'm wondering the cause. are you both running similar gpus/drivers?
<balloons> i'm on ati, open drivers
<dkessel> nvidia, closed
<letozaf> balloons, mmm there is something wrong, I have a lot of notes I had inserted while writing the first tests that are not in the webview and I cannot insert notes from reminders app so definitly there is soemthing wrong, but what ?
<dkessel> oh well.. not the desktop
<dkessel> intel...
<balloons> letozaf, syncing issues.. try deleting everything for reminders and sign in again
<balloons> see if things cleanup. but still, sounds like sync issues
<balloons> I would file against unity, but it's hard to say how solveable it is
<thomi> also nvidia, closed
<letozaf> balloons, this is weired: I removed evernote account from account settings, removed ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.reminders dir lanched reminders and it said I did not have an account, so I added the evernote account in account settings, launched reminders and all my notes are still there but these notes are not in the webview :O
<balloons> heh. sync issues for sure
<balloons> delete them I guess, close and relaunch
<balloons> try then adding one again and see what happens
<balloons> if you play in both places at once I noticed it got confused
<letozaf> balloons, but I cannot delete them from reminders app as it does not allow me and I do not have them in the webview so how can I remove them ?
<dkessel> meh. its not perfectly easy to reproduce.... sometimes they snap correcly, sometimes they don't
<letozaf> balloons, I get a lot of these messages while reminders app is open: file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/reminders-app/src/app/qml/components/NotesDelegate.qml:59:5: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://resource/image/jpeg?noteGuid=dfff9a93-aa0c-45bf-ab0f-d551bffc7564&hash=af5011d9ec039e39340968f7a0d78630
<dkessel> thomi: bug 1294864
<ubot5> bug 1294864 in unity (Ubuntu) "window snapping to the right edge is making the windows one or two pixels too narrow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294864
 * thomi pokes the unity 7 guys
<letozaf> balloons, I fixed it, I created a new evernote account :P
<balloons> letozaf, lol
<letozaf> balloons, now its nice and clean and I can add notes :P
<balloons> great.. ok, well that's settled
<letozaf> balloons, :D
 * dkessel adds 'parole' to theoretically autopilot-testable apps
<elfy> has dkessel seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Saucy/AutopilotTesting
<elfy> dkessel: was updated by lderan in February
<dkessel> no, thanks elfy! ... guess i can stop editing this: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eL3q8p7JP9CyL7SX8hBI6D6fbLQHN9WXegCey2aaCf8/edit?usp=sharing
<elfy> dkessel: if there is information on the docs thing not on the wiki - add it :)
<elfy> maybe versions + toolkit when it isn't gtk3
<dkessel> will do when there is time. good night!
<elfy> dkessel: I'll try and look at it tomorrow
<balloons> fun stuff guys
<balloons> i remember you doing that elfy :-)
<elfy> balloons: lol - lderan double checked it for trusty
<elfy> nothing much has happened since - so when we get to uu I'll do a copypasta for that cycle
<elfy> balloons: I'm still not convinced it'll ever work for us :p
<elfy> bah - that looks confusing lol
<balloons> gtk3 i assume holds promise
<elfy> I guess
<elfy> but xfce is slow
<elfy> still we make a whole lot of use of the package tracker
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-20
<elopio> robotfuel: yes, I like that! :)
<jose> balloons: ping
<balloons> yes?
<jose> hey, I wanted to know if you could give me a hand
<jose> I'd like to have someone from the quality team on our next OpenWeek http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2014/03/20/ubuntu-open-week-for-trusty-call-for-instructors/
<balloons> what did you have in mind
<balloons> ?
<balloons> I suppose this is from a community perspective eh?
<jose> ye[
<jose> yep*
<jose> I thought about a 1h session where you or someone explains what is done in the ubuntu quality team from different perspectives, and then tell people how to get started on the team and/or how to get set up for contributing to the team
<balloons> what timeslots exist?
<jose> balloons: *all* of them
<jose> first one is at 15, last one at 19
<jose> 22nd, 23rd and 24th April
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> Good morning pitti
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> howdy elfy. o/
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> good morning elfy, DanChapman
<DanChapman> morning jibel o/
<davmor2> Morning all
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I am running an Ubuntu 12.04.4 based and I just succeeded in configuring my Logitech USB headset using this tutorial : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UsbAudioDevices
<melodie> but I had to adapt and do one think upside down:
<melodie> at the end of the page we can read: "options snd-hda-intel index=0"
<melodie> I had do reverse and put snd-usb-audio at index 0 and also I had to reboot fully, as doing an "alsa force-reload" would not work
<knome> melodie, that's a wiki, you can edit it yourself...
<melodie> the reason why I went through this is that I can't use pulseaudio
<melodie> hi knome I know it is a wiki but this wiki does not like me
<knome> melodie, just leave a note that "you might need to do this for some devices instead"
<melodie> and my point is not yet to edit the wiki
<knome> okay
<melodie> I am being putting the elements now, I have not asked my question yet
<melodie> ok so I can't use pa which is a pain in the b*** for this headset and I wanted to use alsa
<melodie> but I will need to reconfigure the alsa-base.conf each time I want to switch from headset to loudspeakers and reverse and reboot
<melodie> I would like to have help tweaking something which would allow to switch directly
<melodie> how can I do that?
<melodie> by directly I mean "on the fly" of course
<melodie> and also the thinkpad audio control does not work either
<knome> i'm not sure this is the right channel to report/ask support questions...
<melodie> not sure either, just I thought something for improving ubuntu might fall here or come from here
<knome> if you have a bug / enhancement request, filing a bug is the best thing to do
<knome> if you have a support question, #ubuntu is the channel
<melodie> I would like to find people keen with technics, so I don't know where the chan for that would be
<knome> technics being...?
<knome> being able to solve your bug right away?
<knome> don't know if people like that are available
<knome> but the best bet would be #ubuntu
<knome> and file a bug if no solution is to be found
<balloons> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/initctl_env_var/+merge/208612 :-)
<balloons> elopio, until that lands what do you suggest we do?
<elopio> balloons: is waiting an option?
<balloons> elopio, it's always an option
<knome> it's not an option... it happens if you don't pick any option
<elopio> balloons: if it becomes a problem, then duplicate the fixture on your project temporarily.
<balloons> elopio, I'll wait. Easy peasy
<elopio> hopefully, we don't forget about it once the other is released.
<balloons> elopio, I was asking if there was something easier than duplication
<balloons> so instead i'll wait
<balloons> ty
<elopio> balloons: the problem is that it's not easy to revert the original value
<elopio> sometimes it's not defined. So that's what the fixture takes care of.
<balloons> elopio, one question though, what does this do to the patching /home we've done?
<balloons> can we use one flow for desktop and devices?
<elopio> balloons: sorry, I was at a meeting.
<elopio> balloons: ideally, on desktop we will launch the apps also with upstart
<elopio> so patching the initctl env will be enough for both.
<elopio> I guess that's not the case now, so we need to check if we need to do it differently on desktop.
<balloons> elopio, ahh so at first we might need to do both, k
<elopio> balloons: yes, we need to check. I don't know if initctl set-env HOME=/tmp will work if we don't launch the app with upstart.
<elopio> rhuddie: let me know when you are done with the wizard.
<rhuddie> elopio, I think I am done now... I can't think of anything else for the wizard!
<elopio> rhuddie: looks nice, thanks!
<rhuddie> elopio, no prob
<elopio> rhuddie: please make sure that everybody can make comments, in case they want to add something.
<elopio> I'll send them the link now.
<rhuddie> elopio, ok changed default access to allow comments
<elopio> rhuddie: it would also be nice for you to join #ubuntu-unity :)
<rhuddie> elopio, just joined
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: I need to leave my office because they will paint it. I'll be back later, and make up for that time in the night.
 * elopio goes away.
<balloons> ping xnox
<xnox> balloons: hey!
<balloons> xnox, so something I could use help on is cmake.. are you good with it?
<balloons> my english, hah.. "are you good"
<balloons> specifically we need to tweak some core apps cmake files to fix some issues
<xnox> balloons: yeah, i make cmake uploads into the archive =)
<balloons> xnox, ok so I need some help with filemanager cmake, let me get you a branch
<xnox> balloons: if there are bugs just assign them to me. or point me things that need fixing holistically / in-particular apps, branches, etc.
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-armhf-build/+merge/211621 I'm trying to get a proper cmake build for the app.
<balloons> See this bug, which I just updated; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1294301 Basically we need to include the plugin in the click build
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294301 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Cmake generated click doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> xnox ^^
<xnox> balloons: ack.
<xnox> balloons: i see that the plugin ftbfs on armhf, can you add me to ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers to investigate the ppa build-failure. Or do you have  qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel built against Qt5.2 stack (e.g. links against libqt5core5a) ?
<xnox> somewhere, on armhf.
<balloons> ohh, didn't realize ppa build is still failing
<xnox> balloons: if you add me to the team, i'll be able to see the build-failure log.
<xnox> balloons: and propose fixing it.
<balloons> one sec :-)
<xnox> balloons: or download / pastebin build logs etc =))))))
<balloons> xnox, your on the team
<balloons> *you are on the team
<balloons> shame on me
<balloons> in a rush..
 * balloons apologizes to knome
<knome> what? :)
<elfy> just say thanks knome
<balloons> btw xnox, calendar is in the store
 * balloons hands forestpiskie a cookie
<knome> hah, whatever i did...
<elfy> not sharing cookies with elfy - that's for sure :p
 * DanChapman is missing out on cookies again :-(
<elfy> sorry - they had chocolate in them
<balloons> xnox, apart from the build failure in the ppa, how can we make sure the cmake file builds something that will run on the device?
<xnox> balloons: well, to be sure i'd need to test it. i can test with i386/amd64 without plugin installed normally.
<xnox> balloons: that would be equivalent test + get armhf binary.
<balloons> xnox, yes we would need to test. Sorry for the poor question. I'm saying the click package built right now by cmake fails to run on the device, complaining of missing the folderlistmodel plugin we're talking about
<balloons> xnox, ot
<balloons> xnox, it's unclear to me how to have a dependency in the click on an external plugin.. Or is there another reason ad the cmake file is fine?
<jose> hey balloons, if you want to do the openweek session just let me know and I'll grab a slot for you
<xnox> balloons: include a file anywhere inside the click, setup QML2_MODULE_PATH and/or LD_LIBRARY_PATH and by magic it will just work.
<balloons> jose, poke me next week I'm sure we'll arrange something
<jose> cool, thank you!
<xnox> balloons: clicks must be self-contained, they cannot declare dependencies at all (only compatible framework at most)
<xnox> balloons: i'll check if upstart-app-launch already adjusts environment variables, in that case it's just putting those files in the right place.
<balloons> xnox, I understand everything on paper, just a little lost on the implementation details; typically the plugins we need are part of the project, hence it's easy to include them
<xnox> balloons: .... in our case we'll do esentically $ cp /usr/lib/armhf-gnueabi-linux/qt5/qml/*    .
<balloons> really.. lol, ok then :-)
<xnox> balloons: cause we have a plugin built. And i can e.g. upload that plugin into the ubuntu archive proper, instead of ppa. Then it would be ABI/API maintained and tested with everything else in the archive.
<xnox> balloons: e.g. it would block qt5.2 migrating to release pocket, until somebody fixed the plugin compiling on armhf ;-)
<xnox> but it's not in the archive at the moment.... or I just failed to find it.
<balloons> xnox, ahh.. any downsides with the fast moving target of touch? I'm guessing might want to migrate all the plugins we use to the archive, even if the apps stay in the ppa
<balloons> we considered moving everything, but the apps move too quick
<xnox> balloons: sure. Moving all the dependencies into the archive, is the best way. Cause you get "boring" but necessary maintainance for free. From the likes of doko/cjwatson/infinity/Mirv etc.
<xnox> balloons: keeping the apps themself in the store is fine.
<balloons> xnox, yep I agree with, thanks
<xnox> balloons: plus it's the best way to test the store itself =)))))))
<balloons> xnox, re: your ml thread, didn't didie say there was a meeting of sorts? if it doesn't exist, I'll schedule one
<xnox> balloons: no idea what this meeting was going to suppose to be.
<xnox> balloons: first heard about it on irc and didn't see it on mailing lists at all.
<balloons> xnox, right.. I'll get something together
<xnox> balloons: he is subscribed to that mailing list, so should see.
<xnox> balloons: looks like there are quite a few pieces in ci, qa, and store that need to happen. thus it's hardly a "landing team driving this"
<xnox> balloons: cause i think even the click package in-store review is manual at the moment instead of automatic.
<balloons> xnox, it's semi-automated, like many things
<balloons> almost, but not quite there
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-21
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> morning jibel
<elfy> morning jibel DanChapman
<jibel> morning elfy, DanChapman
<pitti> jibel: I set up debci in a container and played around with it (and sent my first three patches to Antonio)
<pitti> jibel: it'll need quite some changes to work in an asynchronous and decentralized way, but it's still fairly small and easy
<pitti> jibel: and I have some initial ideas about it; I asked Antonio about hanging out next week
<davmor2> Morning all
<disc0tech>  /join #ubuntu-autopilot
<disc0tech> oops..
<rbasak> pitti: nice work with getting adt-virt-lxc working for Debian? I'm just using this functionality for the first time today and I appreciate it.
<pitti> rbasak: heh, glad you like it (or is the question mark an actual question?)
<rbasak> pitti: with adt-virt-lxc, should I be able to see stderr (with allow-stderr restriction) in realtime? I have a really long test running.
<rbasak> pitti: oops. That should have been: nice work with getting adt-virt-lxc working for Debian!
<rbasak> :)
<pitti> rbasak: yes, you should
<rbasak> I might not be running my intended test then. Thanks.
<pitti> rbasak: the only thing it doesn't work with ATM is adt-virt-qemu
<pitti> as you can't use the standard approach of using a FIFO for that
<rbasak> pitti: I'm trying to run a modified test with the package from teh archive
<pitti> I need to invent something custom for that, like allocating two more TTYs
<rbasak> pitti: so I did -B .// but that didn't work.
<rbasak> (no built tree needed)
<rbasak> pitti: fyi, I ended up having to run my thing wrapped with stdbuf -o0 -e0. That gives me streaming all the way through. I guess it's because it's now connected to a pipe rather than the terminal directly or something?
<pitti> rbasak: ah, you piped adt-run's output through less?
<rbasak> pitti: nope. Running adt-run directly from the terminal (connected through interactive ssh)
<pitti> hm, that usually works fine for me
<rbasak> It might be something to do with the way the test itself.
<rbasak> I wonder if it's actually stdout and not stderr.
<rbasak> I'll need to let it finish for adt-run to tell me (~1 hour)
<rbasak> Oh and I didn't log it, so I may not :-/
<pitti> adt-run -B ~/ubuntu/tmp/testpkg// --- lxc -es adt-trusty
<pitti> I call it like that
 * rbasak runs it again against annotate-output
<pitti> and that testpkg does
<pitti> echo hello from test
<pitti> sleep 1
<pitti> echo 'one'
<pitti> sleep 3
<pitti> echo 'three'
<pitti> sleep 3
<pitti> echo 'done'
<pitti> and I see each line
<pitti> rbasak: yes, piping stdout from python programs is.. oodd
<pitti> odd
<pitti> I did that not too long ago in ofono-phonesim I think, hang on
<pitti> export PYTHONUNBUFFERED=x
<pitti> stdbuf -o 0 /usr/share/ofono/scripts/receive-sms > "$LOG" &
<pitti> rbasak: ^ with these two, live logging from stdout into a pipe or log file works for me
<pitti> rbasak: without the $PYTHONUNBUFFERED bit, it woudl remain completely empty
<pitti> (I guess it gets flushed only every now and then)
<pitti> rbasak: I tried above adt-run with .. | less, still WFM
<balloons> xnox, so we have a good build for nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel, can you help on tweaking the cmake file to incorporate it? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-armhf-build/+merge/211621
<xnox> balloons: excellent, sure!
<balloons> with that, the merge can land.. and we can get a build for fm pushed to the store :-)
<elfy> balloons: going to be looking at this for our testcases - don't know if you want it done generically - bug 1295447
<ubot5> bug 1295447 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Add general note to testcases regarding virtual machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295447
<elfy> it can make a difference for us to know - not sure about anyone else though
<balloons> elfy, mm.. the age old question
<elfy> :)
<balloons> in theory the hw field is for this. Certainly if you report a bug you should mention what you used
<balloons> would you want to tweak the bug reporting info to make extra mention of this or ??
<elfy> yea - but you know what humans are like ...
<elfy> balloons: the "See this page on reporting bugs for help. Not sure which package to file against? See Finding the right package."
<elfy> that bit?
<balloons> yea, it's our first line of defense :_)
<elfy> tweaking that would certainly be easier than adding a line to ~40 testcases :)
<balloons> I'm not for modifying the tests for this
<elfy> yea - that would be awesome
<balloons> Ok, we can add it straight to the page even I think
<elfy> cool :)
<balloons> that better than editing the wiki eh?
<balloons> let me see
<elfy> well - while I would love to think that anyone reporting to the tracker has read everything related - it's rather unlikely :)
<balloons> something like  <strong>Remember to list your hardware when you report a bug; especially when you are using a virtual machine</strong>?
<elfy> that sounds good to me
<balloons> and link to the hardware profile wiki as well
<balloons> perfect, let me add
 * elfy is bad at that profile thing
<elfy> very very bad :p
<elfy> but then again it's usually me reading our stuff :)
<balloons> right, I'll point it out
<balloons> the bigger deal is vm or real hw
<elfy> yep
<balloons> often that's enough info
<elfy> agree with that
<balloons> elfy check http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> i don't think I like the bold
<elfy> me neither
<balloons> refresh and look again
<elfy> unless it was in a new line
<elfy> that's perfect :)
<balloons> done..
<balloons> easypeasy
<balloons> perfect for a friday evening
<elfy> thanks balloons
<balloons> well done good sir
<elfy> yep - talking of which the pub calls - have a good weekend :)
<elfy> no injuries this weekend :p
<elfy> cya next week balloons
<balloons> elfy, I'm still healing, so I can't right?
<balloons> elfy, cya
<elfy> lol - well you know how it is - I ALWAYS managed to seperate injuries ...
<balloons> yep, hurt your hand, then wrist, then arm, then leg, etc
<balloons> I busted my toe and it took a couple months to heal. Last night I hit the toe in the same spot.. a minor hit, but it hurt ALOT
<balloons> makes me wonder if I learned anything the first time
<elfy> seems not :p
<elfy> I'm away now - late ...
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-22
<DanChapman> good morning
<disc0tech> morning
<DanChapman> morning disc0tech
#ubuntu-quality 2014-03-23
<DanChapman> good morning
<dkessel> good morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey dkessel 😁
<elfy> DanChapman: morning - just woke up, that's what having a teenager instead does :p
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-16
<ianorlin> hmm are debian installer images at the first bootslpash supposed to revert to normal mode if you change the mode and then move on to the menu and select check disk for defects then go back over to install on server or alternate installers?
<rhuddie> fgimenez, hello, good morning.
<fgimenez> hi rhuddie good morning
<rhuddie> fgimenez, I noticed that you have removed the MultipleSignalReactor from your branch
<fgimenez> rhuddie, yes, sorry are you using it? i can put it back
<rhuddie> rhuddie, I used that in my wait-for-download branch, so wondered if I should just move it onto that branch?
<rhuddie> either way is fine.
<rhuddie> If you weren't using it on your branch, maybe it makes more sense to include it on my one?
<fgimenez> rhuddie, in the apply update branch it doesn't make much sense, there's only one signal expected
<rhuddie> fgimenez, ok. I'll add it to mine, using the base class that you have defined.
<fgimenez> rhuddie, ok, thanks, i've also introduced some changes suggested by veebers in the test_services file, have you seen them?
<rhuddie> fgimenez, no, not yet. I'll look through the changes
<rhuddie> fgimenez, it seems to me that there is not much difference between the single and multi signal reactor, just how the signals get returned by the run function
<rhuddie> fgimenez, so, how about just returning self.signals? then let the calling code check how many records there are etc?
<rhuddie> that way you would only need 1 class for single and multi signals
<fgimenez> rhuddie, that's right, barry pointed out that when more than one signal may arise you cannot only return the first one
<rhuddie> fgimenez, for the download case, there are multiple signals, and in the reactor I just return the full list
<rhuddie> then the calling code can check through them, or just look at the last one (which is what I actually do)
<fgimenez> rhuddie, if it works for you go ahead with  it, i tried to dig in si code and was not sure of how the signals array was actually filled with more than one signal
<rhuddie> fgimenez, it's just an array which gets a new record added for every callback it gets. you can see what I have here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/wait-for-download/+merge/252759
<rhuddie> fgimenez, so I think we could probably do away with the single and multi array classes, just make BaseReactor run() return self.signals
<rhuddie> fgimenez, let me try that out
<fgimenez> rhuddie, of course :)
<rhuddie> fgimenez, yes that works fine for my multisignal case
<fgimenez> rhuddie, ok perfect then :)
<fgimenez> the only thing, imo given the asynchronous nature of the process we shouldn't assume any order when multiple signals may come
<rhuddie> fgimenez, great, yes. Well, in that case the reactor is just passing the list of received signals back. the caller could then check the order if necessary? Or you could add a derived run() method to check the order?
<fgimenez> rhuddie, yes the caller should check, maybe the happy-path  signal is not even in the array
<rhuddie> fgimenez, I'll add my comments then to your mp about returning self.signals from base class run () and removing SingleSignalReactor
<fgimenez> rhuddie, ok thanks, probably barry can tell us if there may be any corner case not covered by this approach
<fgimenez> rhuddie, i'm not sure if calling self.quit in the _do_ methods of the reactor is right in the multiple signal case
<fgimenez> rhuddie, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/client/view/head:/systemimage/reactor.py#L98
<fgimenez> rhuddie, ok, i've seen that you removed it from _do_UpdateProgress
<rhuddie> fgimenez, yes, I just left it in the case where the operation had either failed or succeeded
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, autopilot3 appears to be broke on vivid atm. I'm assuming an update to vivid broke it, and autopilot2 remains unaffected.
<rvr> Hmm
<brendand_> balloons, i'm vanguard today i believe
<brendand_> balloons, do elaborate
<balloons> brendand_, I'll get you a log and I'm digging in myself atm
<balloons> brendand_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610073/
<balloons> I've tried calendar and clock and both fail this way..
<balloons> I'm surprised the backend code is really that different, but we'll see
<brendand_> balloons, on device or desktop?
<balloons> brendand_, desktop
<brendand_> balloons, okay can you put your exact repro steps as well
<balloons> brendand_, sure, since this isn't a known thing. But more or less try and run any autopilot3 test on the desktop. They all seem to fail trying to instantiate a backend
<brendand_> balloons, did you install an -autopilot package or run from source?
<balloons> brendand_, here's a full reproduction: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610117/
<brendand_> balloons, dpkg -l | grep autopilot would be good too
<balloons> brendand_, let me add that
<brendand_> balloons, although it does list the version in your log, but anyway
<balloons> right
<balloons> it's sad the vivid testrunner hasn't been running recently, could have pinpointed when this broke
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610145/
<brendand> balloons, dunno about you but trying to run that just crashed my session
<balloons> brendand, heh, fun times
<balloons> I'd like to try on device now
<brendand> balloons, afaik everything is fine on the device, folks have been running sanity tests today
<balloons> right, I would assume so, and it's backend stuff anyway
<balloons> brendand, ohh the python-autopilot package wasn't updated, so that's why it still works. Makes sense now as the backend code is the same
<brendand> balloons, is that from looking at dpkg -l | grep autopilot?
<balloons> brendand, yes and looking at the source it's different. A new version was not pushed
<brendand> balloons, can you paste it?
<elopio> good mmorning.
<balloons> morning elopio ! elopio since I have you, I'm interested in talking QA for scopes. Who's the best person to talk to about that? I want to get some docs of the best practices on developer.u.c and I need an example scope and tests to do it
<brendand> balloons, ahem, vanguard :P
<balloons> brendand, ohh I get to bug you for that too? brillant
<balloons> brendand, what did you want me to paste anyway?
<brendand> balloons, yeah - we just want to get out of the habit of elopio being the bottleneck for all qa requests
<brendand> balloons, dpkg -l | grep autopilot
<balloons> brendand, right it's in the paste above
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10610145/
<brendand> balloons, ah i missed that one - session crashy remember :)
<balloons> ahh right, sorry mate
 * balloons suspects https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1297595
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297595 in Autopilot "Multi-touch gestures fail if the application is launched before the input devices are created (Qt)" [Critical,Invalid]
<brendand> balloons, open a bug and veebers can have a look later today
<brendand> balloons, as for the scopes thing, elopio probably does know best there (cop out i know)
<balloons> brendand, I will just gathering some more data.
<balloons> thanks for the scopes answer :-) I'll await Leo
<elopio> balloons: hello
<elopio> balloons: we need to get together with pete-woods to define those things.
<elopio> balloons: do you want to set up a meeting? somebody from qa, pete, and yourself
<balloons> elopio, sure can. Who might you recommend from qa? ask jfunk ?
<elopio> balloons: yes, invite jfunk and he'll take somebody else if he thinks it would be good.
<elopio> thanks.
<balloons> elopio, ty yt
<elopio> dkessel: https://github.com/magne4000/quassel-webserver
<elopio> this looks promising for using quassel on the phone.
<elopio> brendand: balloons: I can't reproduce the autopilot issue on my updated vivid.
<elopio> I see a comment on my branch from veebers who says he was going to ask about it to CI.
<balloons> elopio, oh really?
<balloons> filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1432700
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432700 in Autopilot "Autopilot3 on vivid desktop fails: "RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends"" [Undecided,New]
<elfy> hey balloons - quick one ... question of course :p
<elfy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<elfy> does that look right to you ... am I missing something
<balloons> pretty slick there eh?
<balloons> it's correct insomuch as the new builds all fail automated testing
<elfy> aaah
<knome> slick... as in slickymaster?
<balloons> I don't think slickymaster had anything to do with it..
<balloons> now knome on the other hand :-)
<elfy> right - so one's you could grab from tracker as daily are ok - but as it's failing auto testing - the daily there isn't updating - is that right?
<knome> would i ever break anything?
<elfy> balloons: so - that is expected from that link? just need to answer some people
<balloons> elfy, -pending images don't get linked to the tracker as the are completely broken and useless for testing. However, 10 days is quite a long time to not have a new image
<balloons> normally you might see a day or 2 gap in the image if something like that happens
<balloons> sometimes it's as simple as making a .1, and you never get the .0
<balloons> elfy, and yes you are correct. the tracker lists the last good image to test and won't update until a new good image is produced
<elfy> balloons: so thew tracker is listing today - that direct current shows the 6th
<balloons> yep
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> ahh I see.. well that does make more sense for it not to be 10 days old, but . . .
<elfy> balloons: yea - bit broken there
<elfy> balloons: also - is -release the right place to raise - umm chaps there's something wrong with the dailies?
<jfunk> ping project-team vanguard
<balloons> elfy, yes they are a good place to start
<elfy> thanks balloons :)
<balloons> ty!
<elfy> so - back to that link - not roight? should be same as tracker?
<balloons> elfy, it's a bit weird.. what I explained to you is correct, but indeed it doesn't match what we see
<elfy> ok - I'll post in the +1 thread for them then :)
<elopio> fgimenez: it's your turn on the vanguard, right?
<fgimenez> elopio, i think that brendand took over, the rotation's been messed up after the friday
<elopio> brendand: jfunk pinged ^
<brendand> jfunk, hey
<jfunk> seems like vanguard notification needs a little work
<jfunk> brendand: there's a bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427439
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427439 in urfkill (Ubuntu RTM) "Urfkill saved wrong WWAN state after enabling/disabling flight mode" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jfunk> which I think we need to add a test for
<jfunk> it should be simple enough
<brendand> jfunk, well - to be fair it's in the channel topic - ping ubuntu-qa. if you don't think that's right suggestions are welcome, we can change it
<brendand> jfunk, i suppose the flight mode sanity test ought to catch that
<jibel> brendand, no, because we test only once
<brendand> jibel, we enable, then disable. do we need to do that again in order to trigger it?
<jibel> brendand, yeah, we'd want to do it like 100 times
<brendand> jibel, oh it's a race condition (seems to be from reading the description though not 100% clear)
<elopio> what we need is a regression test for the issue, at the low level. First they need to find the cause, and make a scenario to reproduce it.
<brendand> elopio, well that, yes
<jibel> elopio, agreed. But we can also test the other direction for issues that are not known
<elopio> jibel: we can, but we need to think about the suites we will automate, make sure they are covering holes left by the low level suites.
<elopio> if they fix this issue, and make a regression test for it, we will waste 100 cycles because all the runs will be green.
<elopio> a long running test with common tasks that a user would do sounds nice.
<elopio> but for that to work, first we need to make the random long running test to work.
<jfunk> elopio: I guess I am worried that this problem could get out to users and want to get something in place to make sure we catch it
<elopio> jfunk: they must make a test that catches it.
<elopio> the issue has nothing to do with the indicator, so that test must not be through the UI.
<jfunk> elopio: they can make a test that catches what they *think* causes it (as they already have) but I ran into it on my own, which proved they hadn't found all the causes of it
<brendand> jfunk, automated testing is the perfect place for that, yes. whether it should be a sanity test... that depends
<jfunk> elopio: right, I am not suggesting the test must be AP on the UI, only that the test must run regularly as part of regular testing
<elopio> jfunk: right. But in order to write a good test, we first need to have a good scenario to reproduce the issue. That's where they must spend their time first, before writing the test.
<brendand> jfunk, we'd have to get the balance between frequency/number of times run and severity
<brendand> jfunk, if we ran it 100 times every image that would add a lot of time to the sanity run
<elopio> if we know with 90% certainty that the issue will occur if the action is repeated 100 times, that's not good enough to get good automation out of it.
<elopio> we caan use that knowledge to collect more knowledge.
<elopio> add logs, debug, until the problem is understood.
<elopio> then it will be easy to write a single test that when run only once will catch any regression of the same problem.
<brendand> jfunk, by all means add a card to the backlog so we don't forget about it
<rhuddie> brendand, should I add a task for looking at the sanity failures?
<elopio> brendand or rhuddie: this needs one more review: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/fix1266601-Pointer-pressed-move-2/+merge/252932
<rhuddie> elopio, I can take a look, but it will have to wait until later as it seems quite large
 * knome stares at om26er who changed their nick for 15 minutes to tell they were away
<knome> (O.O)
<om26er> knome, heh, it was a really quick dinner
<knome> well i'm really surprised that there really isn't any other way to tell you are away than changing your nick
<knome> oh but there is, /away ! :P
<knome> roadmr_afk, et tu, brute?
<ToyKeeper> /away is far less visible, and depends on the client to notice and ... grey out the nick or something...  a nick change is immediate and hard not to notice (especially if tab-completing a name)
<knome> ToyKeeper, but why would you want to know if everybody is away or not?
<knome> for example, why would you care if i'm away or not if you don't have anything to discuss with me?
<knome> if you have something to discuss with me, why couldn't you see my away message?
<ToyKeeper> In general, /away status tends not to mean much (especially auto-away), and /away messages tend not to get seen by anyone.
<knome> fwiw, it's even on the ubuntu IRC channel guidelines:
<knome> !away
<ubot5> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubot5 Guidelines»
<knome> ToyKeeper, i couldn't disagree more...
<ToyKeeper> But it depends on the person.  I don't generally set away messages, others do.
<ToyKeeper> The nick change tends to bug me because it can make logs weird or break privmsg sessions.
<knome> i don't mind if you do or not (i can probably see if you are away or not judging by the idle time)
<knome> but i do care about awaynicks because i most often do not need to have the immediate information that you are eating lunch...
<ToyKeeper> I also think one should never ping without data (i.e., just ask the question, don't ping first), but I have trouble convincing others to do the same.
<ToyKeeper> What I'm getting at is ... I can't change human nature, so I choose not to get upset about it.
<knome> well, what i'm getting at is that setting an awaynick is actually just as much work than an awaymessage...
<ToyKeeper> Yes, but one can't fight every battle.  :)
<knome> but i can win this battle ;)
<dobey> knome: i'm going to go drink a gallon of water and /nick every 5 minutes to let you know i had to go use the toilet :P
<dobey> knome: what you should do, is every time someone uses a nick change to show their status, pipe an !away to them
<dobey> you could even write a bot to do it :)
<knome> dobey, nah, it's better to leave a disturbing, shameful, public personal message ;)
<dobey> eh, shame is for the weak :P
<knome> :P
<balloons> la_juyis, have you taken a look at what the help app looks like so far? would you like to?
<knome> hullo balloons, what's up?
<balloons> hey knome.. Trying to get work for the week all sorted, yourself? monday is in the books for you, I'm jealous
<knome> kicking up the action again after a long weekend too
<knome> and continuing with personal projects on the evening :P
<veebers> balloons: ping hey I saw your bug go past in my email. I'll be looking at that today, once I get a VM up.
<veebers> I suspect a new vivid something is happening
<balloons> veebers, aye me too. Sadly the jenkins testing bot hasn't had a run this month (seems most things are running on utopic again for some reason)
<balloons> that would have made it easy to see when it stopped working :-(
<veebers> balloons: yeah, a little annoying. Oh well.
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am having problems with autopilot3, I get errors running tests on filemanager app and calendar app, are there any issues or is it just me ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10611753/
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10611758/
<balloons> Letozaf_, you are hitting the lovely bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1432700
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432700 in Autopilot "Autopilot3 on vivid desktop fails: "RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends"" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> just found it this morning
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah! ok thanks, so I am stuck :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, but can I use autopilot2 ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes you can, if the testcase supports it
<Letozaf_> balloons, how do I find out ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, by trying it :-) no harm in running it with autopilot
<balloons> the only one I know of that won't work is reminders and calendar
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) yes just found out that filemanager app does not run also with autopilot2
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. plugin issues?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can also install the old version
<roadmr> knome: I've disabled my nick changer, but not because of your attempt at shaming me (can hardly be ashamed of something so widely done) but because you're right that it's in the channel guidelines. Plus I'm not important enough that I need to broadcast the fact that I'm away :)
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: I'm having some trouble with adt-run failing to find fakeroot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10611845/ The package builds on my computer
 * knome offers roadmr cookies and milk
<roadmr> knome: thanks :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, the old version of autopilot ? or what ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes. http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/autopilot/python3-autopilot_1.5.0+14.10.20140812-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks I will now
 * balloons hasn't tried that just yet, so do give it a whirl :-)
 * Letozaf_ is giving it a whirl :)
 * balloons feels dizzy
<balloons> round and round . . ..
<Letozaf_> :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, unfortunatly filemanager fails also with the older version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10611904/
<Letozaf_> balloons, also  calendar app: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10611911/
<la_juyis> balloons, I have a pomodoro in 10' if you wish to talk about that :)
<balloons> la_juyis, mmm..
<Letozaf_> balloons, ?
<Letozaf_> ohhh sorry la_juyis is a nik
<Letozaf_> la_juyis, sorry :P
<balloons> la_juyis, vi piace cibo di casa?
<balloons> Letozaf_, :p
<dobey> 10 minute tomatoes?
<Letozaf_> la_juyis, balloons ohhh così la_juyis è Italiano
<Letozaf_> balloons, si mi piace il cibo fatto in casa :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, no, actually she isn't heh.. We have an Italian restaurant locally here called pomodoro, and that's there motto, so I was responding to her with it :-)
<balloons> well.. cibo di casa is the motto anyway, heh
<Letozaf_> balloons, oooh cool :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, Italian food is the best :P
<balloons> otherwise I don't know what pomodoro is :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, pomodoro is tomato
<dobey> balloons: it's an app
<dobey> balloons: http://pomodorotechnique.com/timer/
<Letozaf_> dobey, mmm real tomatoes are better :P
<dobey> oh, well, a "time management technique"
<balloons> wild..
<dobey> Letozaf_: only in marinara
<dobey> or ketchup
<Letozaf_> dobey, I also like tomato salad
<dobey> beyond that, meh
<Letozaf_> dobey, tomato sauce, we have tomato everywhere here in Italy
<balloons> yea.. probably quite good.. not factory farmed under lights :-)
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> well, depends
<dobey> and even the ones outdoors are farmed under lights :P
<la_juyis> Letozaf_, :)
<Letozaf_> :D
<la_juyis> balloons, mi piace moltissimo!
<dobey> it's just a very, very big light bulb that runs on fusion
<la_juyis> :P
<Letozaf_> la_juyis, ti piace moltissimo cosa ? il pomodoro ? :D
<la_juyis> balloons, sorry, i though you'd knew the pomodoro tecnique :D
<la_juyis> Letozaf_, anche!
<dobey> la_juyis: it's more fun when they don't though :P
<la_juyis> Letozaf_, ma il cibo fatto in casa. il cibo che faccio io :P
<balloons> la_juyis, no, but all this food discussion is more fun eh?
<Letozaf_> la_juyis, ma che cibo fai in casa? pasta al pomodoro ?
<la_juyis> balloons, certainly :P
<la_juyis> Letozaf_, tantissime cose! ieri ho fatto biscotti :D
<Letozaf_> la_juyis, biscotti al pomodoro :P :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, shorts app tests work with the older autopilot version
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry I mean with autopilot2 not autopilot3 older vers.
<la_juyis> Letozaf_, hahaha ! per carita, no! biscotti di burro, mele e avena
<Letozaf_> la_juyis, lol was just teasing :P
<Letozaf_> la_juyis, mmm sound delicious
 * balloons was worried Letozaf_ ate tomatoes with sugar
<balloons> la_juyis, anyways; people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/help/index.html
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way there is a receipt for tomatoes with sugar : http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Pomodori-confit.html
<dobey> my italian is not as good as my spanish
<Letozaf_> recipe not receipt :P
<dobey> hmm, or maybe it is, if only talking about food
<Letozaf_> dobey, unfortunatly I do not know Spanish :D
<la_juyis> Letozaf_, i had a salad with those the other day. delicious!
<la_juyis> balloons, how are you dealing with translations? :)
 * Letozaf_ is starting to feel hungry
<la_juyis> balloons, maybe it's worth noting that the FAQ and the Community pages are .en only?
<balloons> la_juyis, launchpad for translations. We'll have a big push to get them done soon.
<balloons> and la_juyis yes, only German has much in the way of translation at the moment.
<balloons> But I thought I would share what the web pages look like atm.. The offline click app looks similar on the phone
<balloons> Letozaf_, glad at least some of it can be worked around
<la_juyis> balloons, sure, just asking :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I have a bug for shorts to fix so...
<la_juyis> balloons, lmk if you need help with the spanish side of things
<balloons> la_juyis, thank you. Do you have additional content (or vice versa, would you like some of this content?)?
<la_juyis> balloons, did you add those to AU?
<balloons> I'm not sure if you saw the embedded video; http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/help/settings.en-us.html
<balloons> la_juyis, I was wondering if you had more things like that. And no, I didn't add anything to AU
<knome> chihchun_afk, didn't we just talk about awaynicks today on the channel :P
 * balloons notes knome is on the crusade!
<knome> think as i do or get decapitated!
<la_juyis> balloons, oh, I thought you'd be adding stuff there, and consuming the contents from there later
<balloons> la_juyis, the idea was to get the basics into the app and link out to AU for harder questions or complex questions that might change rapidly
<balloons> la_juyis, the idea to scrape from AU didn't work out.. partially because of translations (we can translate this app)
<elopio> nuclearbob: you are probably missing -B
<elopio> or --unbuilt-tree
<elopio> or both.
<veebers> nuclearbob, elopio: ugh sorry I missed the ping to u-qa :-\
<elopio> nw
<veebers> balloons: are you still around perchance?
<veebers> barry: are you around? :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-17
<veebers> balloons: fyi for your bug you filed, I've filed this against python3-xlib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-xlib/+bug/1432889
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432889 in python-xlib (Ubuntu) "Creating Display() fails with "Xlib.error.DisplayConnectionError: Can't connect to display ":0": b'No protocol specified\n"" [Undecided,New]
<veebers> ubuntu-qa: anyone know who to talk to re: looking at tha above bug? ^^
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, weird.  Has been ages since I used pyxlib.
<ToyKeeper> I think the last time was when I wrote something to type in my 2fa codes for me.
<elopio> ping veebers. I need to go to the gym, and bbl.
<elopio> but I made a quick hack to get started.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/break_testbed/+merge/253137
<elopio> I think that changing the revert command is not the right way to do it, but so far I haven't found a different way to do it.
<veebers> elopio: ack, I'll take a look in a little bit. Enjoy the gym, feel the burn :-)
<veebers> elopio: you're not back are you?
<elopio> veebers: I am.
<veebers> elopio: nice, so I'm looking at your link for break_testbed. Trying to try some things out. Is there a way to nicely get adt-run to use the version of adb-reboot-to-recovery script?
<veebers> i.e. I'm getting 'don't have the revert-full-system' capability etc. Just want to tinker a little bit
<elopio> veebers: /home/elopio/workspace/canonical/autopkgtest/run-from-checkout -d -s -B --unbuilt-tree=. --output-dir /tmp/output --- ssh -s ./adb-reboot-to-recovery
<veebers> elopio: ah of course
<veebers> the -s arg just melded into the background for me :-)
<elopio> that's what I'm using. You probably won't need the run-from-checkout, that's to use the unreleased adt-run version.
<veebers> ack
<veebers> elopio: thanks
<elopio> veebers: np. I'm starting to give it a try here.
<veebers> elopio: coolio, I wanted to try a couple of things out to get an understanding of the code and how adt-run works before making suggestions
<elopio> veebers: that would be awesome. Without martin, I'm getting lost on the code.
<elopio> veebers: is there something I can do in my morning tomorrow about the autopilot failures?
<veebers> elopio: I'm about to fire off an email to the team, but I err we need to find out who to ping re: the bug that I filed.
<veebers> elopio: this bug here: python3-xlib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-xlib/+bug/1432889
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432889 in python-xlib (Ubuntu) "Creating Display() fails with "Xlib.error.DisplayConnectionError: Can't connect to display ":0": b'No protocol specified\n"" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> veebers: I see the last people to touch that package were pitti and mdeslauries
<veebers> elopio: right, I saw pitti but didn't dig deeper yet
<veebers> elopio: re: the adt-run code it can be very easy to get lost in.
<veebers> elopio: re: bug is this the same person? https://launchpad.net/~mdeslaur
<elopio> veebers: yes, him.
<elopio> I can ping him tomorrow morning to see if he has a clue of who can help us with that.
<elopio> I read the python-xlib code and also got lost.
<veebers> elopio: awesome thank you. I probably should have tried earlier this morning
<elopio> veebers: you did a good bunch of things. I only retried the jenkins run :)
<veebers> elopio: heh, I set a break point followed it down until it errored, did that a couple of times to pinpoint it
<veebers> then I realise it's setting up a request to the x server and then it's not obvious from that point :-P Hence the bug
<elopio> veebers: I've just pushed a new rev to my break_testbed branch, with a wait_booted that it wwas missing.
<veebers> I don't know if the fix will be in that package as it doesn't look like python3-xlib has changed, more than likely something underneath it
<veebers> elopio: ah cool, I'm not to sure if I triggered it properly. How do you get the stdout of the ssh script to come to screen? I only see the output of adt-run
<elopio> veebers: I'm not sure what you are looking for. I'm running with:
<elopio> /home/elopio/workspace/canonical/autopkgtest/run-from-checkout -d -s -B --unbuilt-tree=. --output-dir /tmp/output --- ssh -s ./adb-reboot-to-recovery
<elopio> and I get a whole lot of stuff.
<elopio> if you put a print in the adb-reboot-to-recovery, I think it should be printed.
<veebers> do you get details from adb-reboot-to-recovery? I'll try again, but I see heaps of output, none from that script
<elopio> I see things like this:
<elopio> adt-run: DBG: sending command to testbed: revert
<elopio> Performing factory reset, this will take a minute...
<elopio> I think it's being executed also after the selftests, which is wrong.
<veebers> hmm
<veebers> elopio: Oh I have family dinner in a bit. If I don't get around to mentioning it I think that what you have suggested is fine for a first run (It might be all we can do) but I don't think we can rely on --revision=-1 as we may have changed how many revisions we're at
<veebers> so I perhaps an envvar set by the wrapper script to inform what revision the device was flashed at initially
<elopio> veebers: right, this was just a quick hack.
<elopio> it sounded hard to get the current version from the phone and pass it to the adb script, so I just didn't do it this evening :)
<veebers> ^_^
<veebers> elopio: if you wanted to query the device for the revision you would have to do it before any test was run as it would change to anything from that point onwards
<veebers> also, current revno: adb shell system-image-cli -i | grep "current build number"| sed -e "s/.*:\ //" | tr -d '\r'
<elopio> veebers: yes. And we can write that info to a file, like we do with the reboot target.
<elopio> veebers: we'll also need the channel.
<elopio> I think that's the downside to this approach. With your branch, we just need to reexecute the command that flased the phone initially.
<elopio> I'm reading something interesting on the source code. If we pass a setup command, it is reexecuted before the revert.
<veebers> true. Well, at least we have 2 possible work-arounds at this stage :-)
<elopio> or that's what it seems.
<veebers> oh?
<veebers> heh
<elopio> so if the setup command is ubuntu-device-flash, it might do what we want.
<elopio> I'll give that a try tomorrow.
<veebers> elopio: if that works that'll be really cool. We'll need a way to setup the setup command properly with, as you say, rev and channel
<elopio> veebers: no, scratch that. The setup commands are run in the testbed.
<veebers> ah, ugh. Worth a try though
<veebers> elopio: right, I'm off for the night, have a good one :-)
<nuclearbob> elopio: where do I need the -B? the python3 -m command line, or adt-run, or somewhere else?
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: elopio suggested my build failure meant I need to add -B, but I'm not sure where. adt-run? python3 -m ubuntu_sanity_tests.command_line?
<rhuddie> nuclearbob, I believe that would be to adt-run, e.g. adt-run -B --unbuilt-tree=. --- ssh -s adb
<nuclearbob> rhuddie: thanks, I'll try that
<elopio> good morning.
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: I want to run a test that involves rebooting a phone, performing some actions, disconnecting the phone, waiting a while, reconnecting, then doing the whole process again. Is there a way to express all of this as an adt test, or do I need to just use adt for the actions on the phone and use a wrapper for everything else?
<rhuddie> nuclearbob, adt-run tests run on the testbed, but it has --setup-commands option which may be useful to you
<rhuddie> nuclearbob, you could also look at our sanity suite which is launched through a call to python, which does setup and cleanup actions, then calls adt-run itself: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sanity_tests/command_line.py
<rhuddie> nuclearbob, also, the reboot support for adt-run is at the bottom of this page: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/doc/README.package-tests.rst
<nuclearbob> rhuddie: awesome, thanks. I was looking for a test in the sanity suite which includes a reboot, but my grep-fu is failing. Do you know of one I can look at?
<rhuddie> nuclearbob, there aren't any in sanity that reboot, but ubuntu-ota-tests is using it. see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/trunk/view/head:/debian/tests/ubuntu_ota_tests/hooks.py
<nuclearbob> rhuddie: great, I'll look at that. Thanks!
<nuclearbob> rhuddie: I think since I'm rebooting as part of actions that are external to adt, I don't need to use the adt reboot logic, and I can handle that in my python wrapping stuff. If you or someone else on ubuntu-qa disagrees, we can discuss it further, but I think this is all I need to implement what I'm working on. Thanks!
<rhuddie> nuclearbob, no prob, sounds sensible to me
<elopio> rhuddie: It's not clear if your last comment on apply-update was an approval.
<rhuddie> elopio, there was one other comment about adding the timeout parameter for apply_update() method
<rhuddie> fgimenez, what do you think about adding the timeout parameter to apply_update() ?
<fgimenez> rhuddie, i'm not sure if we need it, if it's a noop it will be very fast, if it has to actually apply the upgrade, how much should the timeout be?
<rhuddie> fgimenez, the default is 600 seconds, but I see it can be over-ridden using $SYSTEMIMAGE_REACTOR_TIMEOUT. This would just be another way to specify a custom timeout.
<rhuddie> fgimenez, I did something similar with the download test here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/wait-for-download/view/head:/debian/tests/ubuntu_ota_tests/services.py#L164
<rhuddie> fgimenez, but I agree for this case it should complete quickly so not a big issue
<fgimenez> rhuddie, anyway it doesn't hurt to have one, is 60 seconds enough as the timeout value for applying the update?
<rhuddie> fgimenez, I would say that is fairly short for an update, perhaps 3 mins? At least by having it as a parameter to apply_update() it can be easily specified by the caller.
<fgimenez> rhuddie, ok, done
<rhuddie> fgimenez, thanks :)
<fgimenez> rhuddie, ty! :)
<elopio> fgimenez: I'm having a problem with the noop test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615956/
<elopio> running on the phone.
<fgimenez> elopio, you have the latest source right?
<fgimenez> i'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615969/ ...
<fgimenez> elopio, that timeout exception may be raised because of the latest changes, does it take too long (~3min) when executing test_apply_update_noop?
<rhuddie> fgimenez, that was the issue I had when running that test previously. It was timing out, but previously it was a 10 min timeout.
<elopio> fgimenez: yes, it takes 3 minutes before failing.
<elopio> I have an old revision, so can it be that the cancel is not working?
<fgimenez> elopio maybe, i haven't been able to see it after reflashing, perhaps some of the status is being kept
<elopio> fgimenez: can you try with an old version?
<fgimenez> elopio, of the code you mean?
<fgimenez> elopio, the only change in the code has been adding the timeout as a parameter, rhuddie was getting the error after the default timeout before this change
<fgimenez> elopio, if you reflash all goes good, it seems that somehow the testbed reaches a state in which ApplyUpdate times out...
<elopio> fgimenez: sorry, In a meeting.
<elopio> it passed now: test_apply_update_noop (ubuntu_ota_tests.selftests.test_services.ServicesTestCase) ... ok
<fgimenez> elopio, np, i'm trying to run it with an update already downloaded
<fgimenez> elopio, in that case the update is applied, the selftest crashes with BrokenPipeError because of the reboot, but no timeout
<fgimenez> elopio, another scenario could be calling ApplyUpdate while downloading, but CancelUpdate should do its work in that case
<elopio> barry: I'm almost sure I'm doing something stupid in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/dbus-upgrade/+merge/253265
<elopio> can you please take a look?
<barry> elopio: do you still want me to look at your dbus-upgrade branch?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, have you got 2 min to take a look at a bug report on rssreader app, just to see if you have idea what the problem could be?
<balloons> Letozaf_, link?
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1431365
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431365 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Tests fail at warning dialog "A topic with that name already exists"" [High,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe just a hint :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. it's creating a topic in a non-clean env
<balloons> I think the workaround popey suggested is sufficent. Generate a unique random topic name (based on datetime; uuid, something) and you can avoid it
<balloons> Though you will build up topics ;-)
<balloons> so fixing the test should be as simple as making the topic non-hardcoded
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks I will try, but the weired thing is that on my desktop the tests do not fail and also on Jenkins
<Letozaf_> balloons, shouldn't they fail also there ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/just_for_test/+merge/253122
<balloons> Letozaf_, not neccassarily
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks :)
<barry> veebers: you wanted to pair on refactoring the code into a native debian package?  when is a good time for you?
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) It should still pass after you finish your mp, heh, but should work in CI then too :-)
<Letozaf_> :)
<veebers> barry: When suits you? I can go make a coffee now and be free for an hour or two
<barry> veebers: sure, let's connect on the hour.  i have 1h until eod, but i think i can go longer today if needed
<veebers> barry: sounds good
<veebers> elopio: hey thanks for chasing up on that bug, much appreciated
<elopio> barry: veebers: I think that we need the package to execute the reboot to recovery with dbus.
<elopio> that might be the problem of my branch, ubuntu_ota_tests is not on the python path so systemimage can't find the hook.
<elopio> please push the branch when you have something working, so I can give it a try.
<elopio> veebers: all your gratitude should go to mdeslaur. It took only a couple of minutes of my life, he did the rest.
<veebers> elopio: ack, will thank him for the fix
<veebers> elopio: I don't understand your comment re: reboot with dbus, what's this in relation to?
<elopio> veebers: look at l104 of the diff:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/dbus-upgrade/+merge/253265
<barry> elopio: that makes sense
<elopio> for systemimage to find ubuntu_ota_tests, it must be in the pythonpath.
<elopio> barry: however, I'm not sure if that's the only problem. This is what I'm seeing:
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10617492/
<barry> and the best way for it to be on sys.path is to be installed as a python3 package :)
<elopio> and the test times out after three minutes.
<barry> elopio: i was just testing your branch on my device and i also see the timeouts
<veebers> elopio: ah, that's clearer
<elopio> anyway, I need to have lunch and take a break.
<barry> cool.  veebers, i'm ready when you are
<elopio> if I'm lucky, you will have the package ready and that will magically fix the update :)
<veebers> barry: sweet, should we hangout?
<barry> veebers: sure
<veebers> barry: lets reuse the standup
<veebers> barry: one sec mic issues
<barry> veebers: https://wiki.debian.org/Python/LibraryStyleGuide
<barry> veebers: lp:~barry/ubuntu-ota-tests/packaging
<veebers> wth, all of a sudden cats make a huge ruckus running about etc. I go through to the lounge and they're just sitting there on the couch like nothing has happened :-\
<barry> veebers: we have to rename the debian/tests scripts.  see r13
<veebers> ack
<barry> veebers: r14 is lintian source and binary happy
<veebers> barry: nice. So the @ doesn't seem to be needed unless I'm missing something. I can update the selftest so that it will work (was making assumptions on location) and it runs
<barry> veebers: nice
<veebers> barry: actually if I do put the @ there it errors, can't find python3-ubuntu-ota-tests:armhf
<barry> veebers: did adt-run build the package?
<barry> it'll have to build it and install it on the device i think
<veebers> yeah right, no it states that build not needed. Perhaps I'm passing the wrong args to adt-run
<veebers> ah I think  I am, one sec
<veebers> barry: so I'm a little confused. So it appears to work without @ as I'm presume it copies the directory across. Using @ (and not using -B arg) it attempts to build the binaries, but fails when it 404s trying to satisfy deps for building.
<veebers> so, do we need @ or are we ok with just whatever it's doing without it
<barry> veebers: gosh, i'm not sure.  can you push your branch so i can try it here?
<veebers> barry: heh, well my branch consists of removing a bunch of stuff so that only one test will run, I'll push it anyway :-)
<veebers> barry: branch here: lp:~veebers/+junk/running-adt-ota
 * barry tries
<barry> veebers: what adt command are you using?
<veebers> barry: ah sorry distracted, one mo
<veebers> barry: this one triggers the build attempt: 'adt-run --unbuilt-tree=. --- ssh -s adb' adding -B doesn't: 'adt-run -B --unbuilt-tree=. --- ssh -s adb'
<barry> veebers: cool, trying it
<barry> veebers: so, with @ and no -B, i get ImportError complatining about ubuntu_ota_tests.selftests.  is that what you get?
<barry> *complaining
<veebers> barry: no with @ and no -B I get.. wait, let me dbl check
<veebers> barry: It attempts to build then fails because apt is out of date. It might get further if I r/w and apt-update but I'm not sure we want to rely on that
<barry> i thought maybe adding an explicit Depends on system-image-common would do the trick but it doesn't
<barry> veebers: weird!
<veebers> barry: I think this flash is a couple of days old so archive has moved on (I suspect)
 * barry wishes unittest test's discovery wouldn't swallow the actual import error
<veebers> so hmm, perhaps it won't be such an issue if we're expecting people to flash just before use. Although we can see that error straight after a flash too
<veebers> barry: so after an apt update I get further but it's building the package on the device itself, which is installing a bunch of stuff and taking a while. If we're going to use the wrapper script to call this once per test this will take all day
<barry> veebers: i think adt has a way of using already built binary packages, which would be fine in this case because we're arch-independent.  so you could build the debs once on the host and then just let adt copy those to the device
<veebers> barry: that would be good. Any idea on how to get it to build on the host? I would have thought arch: any would be the key
<barry> veebers: i don't think you get adt to build on the host.  just build the binary package on the host like normal and then tell adt to use the built packages.  the former is just `bzr bd -S && sbuild blah.dsc` but i forget the syntax for the latter
<barry> veebers: it's dinner time here.  i'm going to take a break, but will try to check back a little later.  or we can rendezvous again tomorrow
<veebers> barry: sounds good. Enjoy. I'll try start a little earlier so we can have more overlap time if needed. But don't feel you need to wait for me :-)
<veebers> barry: thanks for the pairing
<barry> veebers: sounds good!  cheers
<brendand> elopio, is there a reason you defined __all__ in ubuntu_ota_tests/__init__.py?
<brendand> elopio, unless there's a reason there's not really any need to, it just causes all modules to be loaded when you import the top level one, which is a pain
<veebers> brendand: I think it was me that did that due to believing it was best practice
<veebers> the idea being that the package only exporting what wee define as public. It shouldn't be too much of an issue as the modules shouldn't really do anything when loaded
<brendand> veebers, ok - for some reason i thought elopio. bzr blame would have been worth it :)
<veebers> But I'm not against removing the __all__ there if it is causing grief
<brendand> veebers, well all the imports will run as a minimum
<veebers> heh, I almost let Leo take the blame for it :-)
<brendand> veebers, it means you need to have e.g. python3-autopilot as a dependency even if your code doesn't use it
<veebers> yeah right, but they shouldn't be running much or any code, just definitions
<veebers> brendand: hmm, that's a really good point
<brendand> veebers, so unless defining __all__ enables something, i would like to remove it
<veebers> brendand: go nuts, I can't think of anything off the top of my head that means we need it. if we do need it we can put it back, but better
<veebers> also, as you've shown it can be a pain
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-18
<elopio> ping veebers, should we change the debian/control to depend on python3-xlib (>=0.14+20091101-1ubuntu3) ?
<veebers> elopio: this is for autopilot? Yeah that's a good idea. It's not like it will affect anything other than vivid (and above)
<veebers> elopio: I'll fire up my vm and make sure the fix resolves all issues
<elopio> veebers: ok. I've confirmed it installing the package from the ppa, but it would be good to give it another try.
<elopio> I have rerun the jenkins job in my branch...
<veebers> elopio: has it run yet? I'm not sure if something like this means that there needs to have another otto image respun (or something along those lines)
<veebers> Well my check tests work, and the package is available in the archive now which is good
<elopio> veebers: it's running. I thought it just needed an update on the archive, but now I'm not sure.
<veebers> elopio: I'll double check with ci
<veebers> elopio: hey, you around?
<veebers> I was banging my head trying to figure out why --testname wasn't doing what I wanted, turns out it if I put it before --unbuilt-tree it works fine.
<veebers> perhaps I need to read the fineprint
 * kalikiana what might this be?
<kalikiana> RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends
<kalikiana> X11: DisplayConnectionError(':0', b'No protocol specified\n')
<knome> it's a runtime error
<knome> more specifically a display connection error
<knome> and even more specifically, an error where no protocol is specified
<knome> kalikiana, that help? ^ (:
<kalikiana> knome: what would I do without you :-D
<knome> probably live on the streets and beg people to buy you beer
<kalikiana> it's a weird error, though, autopilot just stopped working, I can't see what would have changed
<knome> heh :)
<knome> weird errors, best errors
<kalikiana> I even switched back to upstart just in case, since I know there's an open bug for some of the app launching backends, but same error
<knome> i wish i could help, but i know nothing of autopilot :)
<kalikiana> problem solved… somehow… did a package upgrade, rebooted, something fixed it
<fgimenez> kalikiana, knome that runtime error might be related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1432700
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432700 in Autopilot "Autopilot3 on vivid desktop fails: "RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends"" [Undecided,New]
<fgimenez> kalikiana, knome it seems that python-xlib has been already updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-xlib/+bug/1432889
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432889 in python-xlib (Ubuntu) "Creating Display() fails with "Xlib.error.DisplayConnectionError: Can't connect to display ":0": b'No protocol specified\n"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kalikiana> fgimenez: ah, so it seems I got that python3-xlib upgrade just now
<kalikiana> the versions match
<kalikiana> and I'm having the "faulty" python3-autopilot
<fgimenez> kalikiana, in fact python3-autopilot doesn't impose what version of python3-xlib to install
<fgimenez> kalikiana, if you install python3-autopilot anew it will pick the current version of python3-xlib available
<fgimenez> kalikiana, please remember to ping ubuntu-qa if you hit this kind of problems :)
<brendand> elopio, rhuddie, fgimenez - time for a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/create_online_accounts/+merge/253330
<brendand> elopio, rhuddie, fgimenez - apologies for some of the things that look really hacky, most of them are necessary (i think :P)
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: when I run an adt test, it seems like it always sets the screen to turn off after the configured amount of time, even if I've used powerd-cli to ask it to stay on. Is there a way using adt-run to leave the screen on after the test completes?
<elopio> fgimenez: I know this one.
<elopio> fgimenez: nuclearbob: you would have to modify the adb script, because on cleanup it kills power-cli
<elopio> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/ssh-setup/adb#n270
<nuclearbob> elopio: okay, cool. I can work around that for now
<fgimenez> elopio, ok thanks
<brendand> fgimenez, good spots on my mp. i'll fix those when i'm back
<elopio> barry: I've added check_for_update and download to the dbus upgrade branch
<elopio> now I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/10622087/
<elopio> I won't be able to nail this without your help, so please ping me when you have some time to pair on it.
<elopio> I'll be working on the reflash in the meantime.
<balloons> ubuntu-qa: anyone with a device running rtm stable who can check something for me quickly>
<balloons> I promise it will be quick :-)
<davmor2> balloons: go on
<balloons> davmor2, install the 'help' app from the store and run it. I just want to see a screenshot of what it looks like when it opens
<balloons> davmor2, it's called 'help', author is ubuntu core app developers
<davmor2> balloons: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/screenshot20152318_172349829.png
<balloons> davmor2, awesome.. looks like the app works just fine
<balloons> ty
<barry> elopio: hi.  i'm back from lunch now
<barry> elopio: did you dpkg -i the system-image-common deb?
<barry> that *should* have laid down a /usr/share/system-image/archive-master.tar.xz{,.asc} files
<barry> (that's for si 3.0)
<barry> elopio: as to the test_apply_update_noop failure, i think you'll want to look at this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-ota-tests/packaging/+merge/253357
<barry> esp. the changes to hooks.py and reactors.py for si 3.0
<elopio> barry: right, you did it nicely. On my branch I just replaced reboot for apply.
<elopio> I'll use yours as a prerequisite.
<elopio> barry: and system-image-common is installed from your ppa.
<barry> elopio: cool.  ping me when you've pushed an update and i'll try again
<barry> elopio: hmm, that's odd.  -common should definitely include those files
<elopio> hum, but that's installed in the temp folder.
<elopio> let me try making it rw first.
<elopio> barry: I'm getting this with adt-run --unbuilt-tree=. --- ssh -s adb on your packaging branch:
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10622339/
<barry> elopio: i've seen these locale problems before.  tbh, i don't know what causes them or what the fix is, but in the past these haven't actually broken tests or functionality
<elopio> barry: I think the perl warning is not the problem. Just fakeroot not found.
<barry> elopio: ouch.  yeah, nfc about that one :(
<elopio> barry: are you sure we shouldn't use adt-run -B ?
<barry> elopio: with my branch i'm pretty sure (not 100% positive ;) since you want the package-being-tested's version of ubuntu_ota_tests
<barry> so you want to build the package and have that installed on the device, iiuc
<elopio> I don't understand this part. I'm not sure how we got the ubuntu-sanity-test to work with -B and --unbuilt-tree.
<barry> elopio: iiuc, -B just means the dependencies will be resolved from the archive, but right now there is no ubuntu-ota-tests in the archive
<elopio> as far as I can tell, both branches are pretty much the same.
<barry> (and it would be the case if the in-dev package were ahead of archive for it's non-debian/tests stuff)
<elopio> barry: yes, the sanity is not on the archive. I thought that adt-run was building and installing it from the branch, just getting the rest of deps from the archive.
<barry> elopio: when port this patch from my branch to yours, everything passes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10622390/
<barry> elopio: it's entirely possible i do not understand the manpage ;)
<elopio> barry: yes, I got a successful run, just the reboot to recovery didn't work.
<elopio> so the check, download and apply are working, just the custom ini file is not. Which is progress.
 * barry nods
<elopio> I'm trying to get your branch working so I can merge them.
<barry> elopio: hmm.  it's weird cause it wfm
<barry> maybe i should try to reflash my device, reinstall the debs and try it again?
<elopio> wouldn't hurt :)
<barry> elopio: okay! :)
<elopio> barry: I got it. Your branch needs this dif: running-tests.html
<elopio> sorry.
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10622608/
<elopio> that way you can run with -B --unbuilt-tree. I think that's because adt will copy the source to the testbed, and put it in the path. As the python package doesn't need to be built, it will just work.
<elopio> I still don't know why without -B it fails for me, but I really don't care. I'm good to merge it now :)
<barry> elopio: sounds good to me ;)
<barry> elopio: i guess i should make that change to my branch?
<elopio> barry: yes, please.
<elopio> I made a typo, I left an extra "cd".
<barry> elopio: k
<elopio> barry: you might need to merge with trunk too. I think that's why I'm seeing a weird diff here.
<barry> elopio: ok.  i'll look at that after finishing the test with the -B changes
<brendand> elopio, is the UITK helpers story at risk?
<barry> elopio: i'm still not convinced about the -B ;)
<veebers> barry: Hey I see the packaging branch :-)
<veebers> brendand, elopio: If they depend on the fix in autopilot being released before tomorrow then I would say so
<veebers> We could try get an autopilot release before then
<veebers> Although we might need to get a FFe for autopilot?
<barry> veebers: yep!
<brendand> veebers, i hadn't realised that was what was blocking it
<veebers> barry: nice, sorry I wasn't of much help there. Does it currently still build on the device?
<veebers> brendand: I don't know if it's blocking it exactly but I know that it needs to get done at any reate
<veebers> rate*
<elopio> veebers: this might be interesting: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-listview/+merge/252771
<elopio> veebers: agh, wrong paste. Like the third today.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1414122
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1414122 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-run arguments are order dependent" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<veebers> elopio: ah right, cheers ^_^
<veebers> elopio, brendand: according to robru in u-ci-eng, bugfixes can land as normal
<veebers> elopio: CI failed for this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-nolivedragging/+merge/253398
<veebers> brendand: oh if you're keen to review that branch I'll leave it alone :-)
<elopio> veebers: there are some issues with the fake apps, that are unrelated to this branch.
<elopio> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1623/testReport/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_qquicklistview/QQuickListViewReorderingTestCase/
<elopio> could be the same that the unity guys are seeing, so it sounds like we'll investigate on that soon.
<brendand> veebers, if you could make sure that the re-imaging branches are progressing that would be the best thing i think
<elopio> barry: does this sound familiar to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10623122/
<elopio> (sorry for throwing at you so many weird errors in such a short amount of time)
<veebers> brendand: ack
<barry> elopio: naw, it's cool.  but... !  i think someone else saw that once, but i have no idea what's causing that
<barry> dbus seems unhappy
<elopio> barry: it scared me, I panicked and reflased :)
<elopio> *reflashed.
<barry> elopio: probably a reboot would do the trick, but gah, that's nasty
<barry> elopio: what's the magic "don't lock screen me after a reboot" file?
<elopio> I was getting plenty of out of memory errors before, so I think I better start fresh for my own sanity.
<elopio> barry: I don't know about that magic file. It was brendand who said it. What I know is that adt-run should unlock your device.
<elopio> if that's not happening, we are missing one step.
<barry> elopio: let me try to re-run it
<elopio> barry: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/ssh-setup/adb#n234
<elopio> we are calling ubuntu_prepare_for_testing after the reboot, so you shouldn't get the lock screen..
<veebers> barry: are you able to ack packaging changes? this one in autopilot, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/xlib-version/+merge/253399
 * barry looks
<barry> veebers: not sure i do, but i approved it anyway :)
<veebers> barry: ack, thanks ^_^
<elfy> balloons: so I guess the using -autopilot channel for autopilot talk went walkies
<balloons> elfy, this is mostly just the canonical qa team chatting more in here. Today it's autopilot, but tomorrow it'll be something else :-)
<elfy> doubt that - unless it's going to be different than the last weeks
<elfy> not really anywhere for the rest of us now it seems
<elfy> like where could people talk about the non booting images - that'd not get drowned out by autopilot
<elfy> for instance
<brendand> elopio, so to confirm these failures are all okay? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1623/
<brendand> well not 'ok' but known and not related to the change
<balloons> elfy, I like life in the channel, but I don't want to make you feel drowned out. You are always free to chat about whatever here; including broken images
<elfy> mmm
<brendand> elopio, veebers - someone needs to proxy for rhuddie on this MP - https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/create_online_accounts/+merge/253330
<brendand> when you have the time
<veebers> brendand: ack, added to the stack :-)
<barry> veebers: can you review the packaging branch?
<veebers> barry: can do, added to my stack. should be unwinding it shortly
<barry> veebers: cool, thanks
<elfy> balloons: I understand having a channel that doesn't appear dead is good, but if someone was trying to get people to notice that images were fubar 2 hours ago - who'd actually notice amongst all this autopilot talk :)
<elfy> I know that unless I'd been pinged that I'd not try and wade through hours of it looking for something
<balloons> elfy, if something is seriously that broken you should probably not bank on someone noticing an unaddressed message on IRC
<elfy> that's not the point I'm making - but never mind
<balloons> but yea, ping in the channel and you can get a realtime response, which is nice. Having more people here makes it more possible someone will respond
<elfy> just don't see the point in having 2 autopliot channels
<brendand> elfy, we're not strictly speaking talking about autopilot, not always anyway
<brendand> elfy, most of the chatter is from the Ubuntu QA team (my team) and we want to be as open as possible about what we're working on
<elfy> you appear to be working on autopilot a whole lot :p
 * brendand actually isn't even in #ubuntu-autopilot, heh
<elfy> but as I said - not appearing to have a dead channel is always positive
<elfy> but after 2 mentions of images being fubar - maybe even a - really? they that bad? comment wouldn't go amiss
<knome> wait, is the something wrong with the images?
<elfy> I guess the thing is this is the only channel that flavour QA people are likely to all be in
<knome> d:
<elfy> knome: hatez you ...
<elfy> :p
<knome> just stirring it up (and rubbing some salt on the wounds at the same time)...
<elfy> well after this cycle's images - the wounds are all battle hardened ;)
<elfy> it'd take more than salt
 * balloons notes knome shows up right on queue
<knome> you mean cue?
<knome> :P
<balloons> elfy, much of the chatter is testing (go figure right!?). This is typically automated or manual, and obviously autopilot plays a role in automated testing. But there are other types, and there has been chatter about them
<brendand> balloons, you've been smacked with the grammar baton
<balloons> ouch, a well deserved hit!
<balloons> but queue is SO much more fun to type than cue
<knome> :P
<brendand> cue, ue, ue
<alesage> cue.pop() doesn't have the same ring
<elfy> balloons: I said my peace, I don't really expect anyone other than a flavour QA person to understand my pov
<elfy> waiting for knome ...
<balloons> elfy, ack, fair enough
<elfy> sadly balloons didn't notice
<brendand> elfy, i do understand your point of view. i'm just not sure if the alternative (moving to ubuntu-autopilot and talking in an echo chamber) is better
<knome> yeah, i would prefer if autopilot talk was on its own channel
<elfy> that's not what I was waiting for knome :D
 * balloons suddenly fears needles
<knome> nobody's proposing that you only need to talk there, but most of the autopilot development talk isn't of interest for most
<knome> elfy, eh eh ;)
<veebers> elfy, knome: Fair enough, autopilot does have its own channel, but I would hate to see communications go down just to silo the different topics
<brendand> knome, but that's just it, we're not talking about developing autopilot, which i admit is a niche interest (hi veebers!)
<veebers> (communications as in Canonical qa team members being more vocal in channel)
<brendand> knome, we're talking about the work we're doing, and autopilot is a tool we use heavily in that
<veebers> brendand: lol
<veebers> brendand: There are dozens of us, dozens!
<knome> brendand, honestly, with no snarky tones, how useful do you think that is to the broader qa community?
<brendand> knome, i know that ubuntu developers care a lot about what we're doing
<knome> and a related question, how much of it could go in a different channel without anybody in this channel "missing" anything?
<knome> i know some of them are here, but this is not *really* the channel were the ubuntu developers hang out
<brendand> knome, the question is which channel. i know it's definitely *not* ubuntu-autopilot unfortunately (though it might seem logical to you)
<knome> :)
<elfy> perhaps I'd feel differently if *we* could even use any of this automated satuff
<knome> it's mostly a balance thing
<brendand> elfy, well you can - whether you'd want to
<brendand> knome, really our only alternative atm is to crawl back into our cave :(
<brendand> knome, that would make me sad
<knome> don't feel sad
<brendand> caves are cold
<brendand> and wet
 * knome offers brendand a cookie
<brendand> and dark!
<elfy> wish I'd just carried on muttering to myself now
<brendand> and there are often bears in them :O
<balloons> it's a fine discussion. But elfy some of these guys do manual testing too
<knome> could there be some kind of compromise?
<elfy> not with today's images they don't balloons ;)
<knome> keep the deepest discussion in the cave, put the lighter here
<elfy> balloons: because they're fubar :p
<balloons> And I want them to talk about it in here also. Talk about the phone images and the testing they are doing on them. And yes, the desktop images could use more discussion. I don't think chasing them away is going to help though :-(
<elfy> I don't want to chase anyone anywhere - that implies effort
<knome> lol
<balloons> mmm.. well said
<knome> well i don't want to chase anyone out of here...
<brendand> knome, the difficult is how to split it
<elfy> all that I am trying to say is that if someone did come in here to try and talk about a *normal* issue
<knome> brendand, suggestion: try to keep the sprint-like stuff in the designed channel?
<knome> brendand, is -autopilot logged?
<balloons> elfy, I guess my question is, isn't this 'quality' discussion?
<brendand> knome, the division between open/non-open is easy to manage, but after that it becomes difficult
<elfy> would the Canonical QA people notice that sufficiently that if someone came in 2 hours later - they could at least say - oh yea that elfy guy was muttering about that
<balloons> knome, it is
<balloons> has been for a bit
<elfy> balloons: ofc it is
<balloons> elfy, you can ping them directly now.. use ubuntu ---- qa. <-- I'm trying to avoid pinging, but see topic
<elfy> sigh
<elfy> you miss my point :D
<elfy> look
<jfunk> so hey elfy, I am the manager for ueqa, and this conversation is the catalyst for me pushing for a qa person on the desktop team, so fwiw, there you go
<balloons> elfy, I feel your point is stuff that is important to you will get lost. I totally get that
<balloons> I think there needs to be just as much desktop image discussion in here
<jfunk> there should be someone dedicated to that work
<balloons> or am I not getting it elfy ?
<knome> balloons, everybody is welcome, but balance in everything
<elfy> if I came into this channel 5 hours ago - trying to see if anyone else was seeing an issue, and that 2 hours later someone else comes in here same thing - would the Canonical QA team - who are in here talking a lot notice that and be able to mention to the person just wandering in?
<elfy> it doesn't matter WHAT people are talking about as long as what others say gets noticed
<balloons> elfy, if there are people active in the channel across the time period, the likelihood someone would is higher. That said, I'll just agree with the premise and say no they won't. My question then is, how is that better than it is now, with most questions going unanswered at times we aren't here?
<elfy> I give up
<elfy> the channel is useless to me now
<veebers> elfy: That's a little depressing seeing as though the reason the canonical team chat here more often is that we want to be closer to community people
<veebers> elfy: the addition of more people chatting doesn't remove the possibility of the previously existing people mentioning past comments (as per your example above)
<balloons> Well for what it's worth I do think the point about developing autopilot directly should go into that channel, but I would like the testing talk to stay (actually I'd like to see more of the manual testers chatting in here more even)
<elfy> veebers: well if the canonical team don't actually take any notice of things community people might be trying to talk about - what other possible view could I take
<knome> veebers, i appreciate that very much, but otoh, if it means the important community-to-canonical messages will not be noticed because of that increased communication, it's a bit moot
<veebers> surely if anything it should mean there is more chance of message pass around
<elfy> veebers: I'd have hoped so - but balloons said that you won't
<veebers> knome: if the message isn't received because of the amount of people in the channel, something is broken, and I don't think it's the amount of people or chatter
<veebers> knome: if those messages are being missed or dropped then the communication channel needs to be improved
<knome> veebers, suggestions on that?
<jfunk> veebers: I think elfy has a point, but the more successful a channel is the more backlog it is likely to have
<veebers> (not irc channel, the way the message is sent)
<veebers> conduit would perhaps have been a better works
<jfunk> so perhaps another mechanism to highlight problems is necessary
<jfunk> so that they don't get lost in the chatter
<veebers> knome: nothing specific at the moment but we're all open to suggestions
<jfunk> we could build a bot that takes queries
<jfunk> and folks who find issues can load them on
<knome> jfunk, would you think something like the irc team uses - a factoid that shouts out nicks - would work?
<veebers> jfunk, knome: right, this is the conduit that I mentioned. We need to make sure ther is a way to ensure any important messages get to the right people and are visiebl
<veebers> visible*
<balloons> knome, like the !help !ops bot?
<knome> balloons, yes
<knome> kind of what's tried to be achieved with the ping stuff in the topic - but instead of making people add something to their highlight list, managed the highlighted people manually
<jfunk> knome: perhaps it could, we need to figure out something that folks like the idea of, and set it up, perhaps put a note in the topic of the channel that it exists
<jfunk> or the channel-join event
<knome> now the question is - how many of those people are around often enough
<balloons> would a bot allay some of the concerns?
<elfy> not sure that addresses my point at all tbh
<veebers> elfy: to clarify your concern; is that important messages get lost in the crowd of chatter?
<elfy> not so much that
<elfy> or rather - possibly
<elfy> really it's just about that all of you now in here talkign all day - actually notice other people coming in and mentioning something
<elfy> then remembering if someone else does
<elfy> which is what used to happen a month ago
<elfy> obviously if people are away - the situation is the same - it gets lost
<balloons> elfy, so before reading the backlog of 10 lines was easy to see if anything relevant happened while you were away?
<elfy> balloons: yes ;)
<balloons> and now that's not possible :-)
<elfy> unless you've only been gone 30 seconds :D
<knome> balloons, another sidetrack... how could we improve the tracker in a way that images that are known to be broken are advertised better?
<jfunk> elfy: sounds like if we had a way for people to register issues and query those issues asyncronously that could go a ways toward making things better?
<knome> balloons, and how would that status be maintained in the tracker, and could it even send notifications outwards?
<knome> balloons, something ala the rebuild notifications on -release?
<knome> balloons, and could/would it be something that some of the canonical people thought important enough to hack together?
<knome> ^ other canonical people too
<balloons> knome, broken in what way? broken in a way that was not detected by the automated tests?
<knome> balloons, yes
<knome> balloons, or if something was detected by the automated tests - how can we advertise that out better in the tracker and elsewhere appropriate?
<elfy> jfunk: look at this - search for jfunk and the one elfy line, that's what I'm getting at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10623652/
<balloons> knome, good questions. Any thoughts on putting it on the tracker directly?
<balloons> that in theory would be the most noticable
<elfy> another thing to add to the list :p
<jfunk> elfy: what I am seeing is that you care about a specific topic and it is drowned out in the noise of channel conversation unrelated to the topic
<veebers> elfy: uh I hate to be that guy :-) but I see an autopilot issue mentioned by kalikiana, has that been answered do you know?
<elfy> balloons: I used to get RSS pings from jenkins from fails, once thats working perhaps that could link to the tracker?
<veebers> kalikiana: at any rate, if you're still seeing that runtime error if you upgrade python3-xlib it'll go away
<jfunk> so I think we could create a way to get a summary of topics with a simple bot query, the only other alternative I can think of is for the whole QA team to start talking back in our private CAnonical channel
<elfy> jfunk: not really the answer
<elfy> all it needs is for people in the channel to notice stuff ;)
<jfunk> well now you're talking about human nature
<jfunk> which is harder to hack
<elfy> of course - not expecting miracles
<jfunk> some options, none of which really address the human nature thing
<jfunk> would everyone in ubuntu-qa please raise your hand -- o/
<veebers> o/
 * veebers feels a little lonely
 * jfunk is underwhelmed
<veebers> bad timing I guess, late for brendand, elopio is afk, alesage, ToyKeeper, um who am I missing
<alesage> o/
 * alesage rubs eyes
<veebers> oh and nuclearbob too :-)
<jfunk> its after 6 est
<jfunk> anyhow, that will get ppl to notice, and the other point of drownng out topics
<kalikiana> veebers: it has been answered, an update on good faith had the fix
<jfunk> could be partially solved with a logger
<veebers> kalikiana: excellent
<veebers> kalikiana: hah had I read the log a little further I would have seen that it had been resolved :-P Sorry for the noise
<kalikiana> no worries
<balloons> elfy, I guess in the notice box>
<balloons> ?
<balloons> knome, elfy could we rely on manual reporting for this?
<brendand> o/
<elfy> well I could rely on manual reporting for Xubuntu if the information is there to start with
<elfy> balloons: lets assume that the jenkins thing works
<elfy> and that you can RSS the result
<elfy> could that not link to the tracker?
<elfy> unfortunately
<elfy> oftimes jenkins passes something that fails in real life
<elfy> so perhaps some manual mechanism - but then - Xubuntu could fail, everything could work
<elfy> gets a bit complicated
<elfy> ubuntu-qa - thanks for the discussion anyway, not sure that it's very solvable tbh
<jfunk> np
<jfunk> lmk if you have other ideas, we need more hands on this, that much is clear
<elfy> jfunk: okey doke
<balloons> elfy, well sure, we could do something like that
<balloons> elfy, link me to the rss feed and I'll try and quick proof of concept tomorrow
<elfy> balloons: that's the current Xubuntu one https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/Xubuntu/rssFailed
<elfy> December
<elfy> nothing newer than then is showing - but I think that's known
<veebers> elfy: no worries, as mentioned we want to work on and improve communications, so the discussion helped :-)
<elfy> balloons: rather than Notices - below "Vivid Daily" but above "You are currently on:" here would work better http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds
<elfy> veebers: I hope so - I wouldn't want to have you all about for sure, given I'm on the CC it'd be rather odd for me to want less discussion between community and canonical :p
<elfy> s/ I wouldn't want to NOT have you all about for sure
<veebers> elfy: lol ^_^
<elfy> been awake too long I think - time to wander up the wooden hill :)
<brendand> veebers, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/thinkingoutloud-wrapper-reflash-script/+merge/253018 looks great, there are a couple of minor comments and a sort of question
<veebers> brendand: awesome thanks. I have further work on the branch that I'll push uip
<veebers> brendand: nice, will address comments shortly
<veebers> brendand: hmm with your branch change (using Tests:) I get this failure: /tmp/adt-run.Lt3qvj/build.3R8/real-tree/debian/tests/test_accounts_after_upgrade: ./create_u1_account: not found
<jfunk> brendand: alesage: re: static analysis
<veebers> might need some more tweaking. But at any rate, to use --testname with adt-run it needs to be a named test (i.e. Tests:) and can't be a Test-Command
<jfunk> what should we do in the QA team
<alesage> jfunk yessir
<jfunk> sounds like this is dev hygeine
<jfunk> not qa specific
<brendand> jfunk, not so for coverity
<alesage> jfunk, I agree, it would take some building to make it into a "system"
<alesage> jfunk, if we're interested in Coverity then ppl can sign up--if we want a system for it then it takes some work
<alesage> brendand, don't you think?
<jfunk> alesage: what about the lp integration it had
<brendand> alesage, coverity is a bit more complex to deploy isn't it?
<jfunk> is that still available for folks to leverage?
<alesage> jfunk this was a script that ran on a cron to do the bug-syncing--Coverity comes with a web interface and we initiated the covlpsync project to just export all the defects into Launchpad-digestible form instead
<alesage> brendand, yes it is
<brendand> jfunk, strictly speaking it's not specific to us but i think if it's going to happen someone needs to drive it
<brendand> jfunk, which would be us
<alesage> jfunk, I don't have a view of what the Coverity output is for their Open-Source program
<jfunk> got it
<brendand> jfunk, so static tools would run on each project and dev teams would be responsible for their own analysis and fixing (obviously) but we would have to drive the initial rollout
<alesage> jfunk presumably they get a limited set of the bells and whistles but it's functional and/or enough for them to go on (I think they don't get to decide when the scans happen, etc.)
<brendand> jfunk, i smell stories
<brendand> jfunk, might even be an epic
<jfunk> aye
<alesage> jfunk, brendand yes it's some stories :)
<jfunk> alesage: can you email me some proposal stories
<brendand> jfunk, let's add an epic right now so we don't forget
<jfunk> tmw if you need to eod
<brendand> jfunk, i can do that
<alesage> jfunk, brendand we do have some history for it though, but beware of the price and devoting time to support IMO :)
<jfunk> kk thx
<jfunk> yes I remember
<alesage> brendand, start a doc, e.g.?
<alesage> I don't want to sound pessimistic because I agree it'd be a cool thing, but would press us to keep some servers running, etc.
<brendand> alesage, start a doc for?
<brendand> alesage, the stories?
<alesage> brendand, pls let me contribute to story-telling around Coverity if you please
<alesage> brendand, with jfunk's permission of course :) --also rvr expressed interest?
<brendand> alesage, as jfunk said, email him some outline stories
<alesage> brendand, ok I'll start a thread
<jfunk> alesage: feel free to include the team
<alesage> jfunk ok shall do
<knome> balloons, elfy is the qa lead, it it works for him, it works for me
<daz_> lol
<daz_> guys
<daz_> i was reading the autopilot test for the music_app
<daz_> it has "from music_app import MusicApp"
<daz_> where is music_app defined?
<brendand> daz_, music_app is the python module
<daz_> in the init file
<daz_> it references it
<daz_> is that the actual music_app python module?
<daz_> the same one under test?
<daz_> there are methods in the autopilot test like: self.app.get_add_to_playlist_page()
<veebers> daz_: there will be a directory called music_app which has a file within in called __init__.py, that denotes the root of that module
<daz_> and i was curious where "get_add_to_playlist_page()" comes from
<veebers> daz_: So I assume it'll be osmething like tests/autopilot/music_app
<daz_> i see it now
<daz_> i needed to go up a directory
<daz_> and open the __init__.py that was a directory above me
<daz_> thank you
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-19
 * ToyKeeper o/ a bit late...
<ToyKeeper> n
<ToyKeeper> ... would mean [n]ext song, if I hadn't moved the cursor right before pressing enter.
<knome> well it created nice legs for your smiley.
<ToyKeeper> :)
<elopio> o/
<elopio> am I too late?
<veebers> elopio: afraid so, your ubuntu\-qa badge has been revoked :-(
<knome> and all the cookies and pizza are gone
<knome> there's only one salty stick left but the dog licked it
<elopio> :'(
<knome> well cheer up, at least it has some natural flavors to it from... nevermind.
 * elopio goes away to cry on the bed, and enjoy the extended nap :)
<knome> sleep tight elopio
<veebers> elopio: I'll be asking you for a review shortly if you'll be around
<elopio> veebers: I was joking.
<elopio> I'll be around.
<elopio> I can't even go to the gym, today I can't raise my arms higher than the keyboard.
<veebers> elopio: heh, you feeling the burn?
<elopio> yes, I took the wrong class
<veebers> I should have gone today as my gym buddy won't be there tomorrow and the gym is a scary place for a scrawny skinny guy :-|
<veebers> elopio: what did you take?
<elopio> vveebers: it was a kettelbells class. We learned how to hit our forearms and shoulders with iron balls.
<veebers> elopio: holy crap, that does sound intense :-P
<elopio> veebers: when you have some time, can you take a look to the packaging card? I've tested it and +1. It would be nice to get the second approval.
<veebers> elopio: ack, can do. That's actually next on my things to do :-)
<elopio> :)
<elopio> I think I got the dbus upgrade working!
<veebers> elopio: awesome!
<veebers> elopio: hey, I've reviewed the packaging branch, Needs Info, due to the lack of -B in the readme (works for me with -B, I get apt 404s on the device otherwise)
<elopio> veebers: did you phablet-network?
<elopio> veebers: for some reason, -B works for me but fails for barry. without -B it fails for me with a missing fakeroot error, but works for barry.
<elopio> now you are throwing a new error to the mix :(
<veebers> elopio: really odd. Yeah the network is setup, it's that the image is out of date and needs an apt-get update. The problem is that even w/ a fresh image we have seen the apt cache out of date
<elopio> right. I'm all for -B, as that's how we got the sanity working. But without understanding barry's error, I'm not sure which one to recommend.
<elopio> veebers: do you know how to check the version of a py package if it has no __version__ attribute?
<veebers> elopio: no I do not, sorry
<elopio> veebers: that last card for xlib update just requires a top-approval on the autopilot branch, right?
<veebers> elopio: if the packging has been acked, yes. We'll be doing a release tomorrow
<elopio> ok, top-approving then.
 * elopio goes for food
<elopio> bbs.
<veebers> elopio: if you're still around can you review the reflash MP for me please?
<elopio> veebers: sure.
<veebers> thanks
<elopio> veebers: I think find_adt_test_file_names is complex. What do you think of this:
<elopio> if we put all the upgrade tests in  ubuntu_ota_tests.tests, then we can use discover or something like autopilot list to find all of them.
<elopio> then, we can define the Test-Command like python3 -m unittest $TEST_NAME
<veebers> elopio: if we want to use --testname to run a test then flash the device they need to be named in a Tests: stanza, using Test-Command: doesn't work (doesn't have a name)
<elopio> and we could use something like: adt-run --testname command1 --setup-commands "export $TEST_NAME=ubuntu_ota_tests.tests.test_basic_upgrade" ...
<veebers> also, I think it only _looks_ complex, it's not really it's just parsing a text file
<elopio> veebers: Test-Command gets the name command{index}
<veebers> ah right
<elopio> maybe what I'm proposing is more complex. I'm just thinking here.
<veebers> elopio: I like the spitballing. where would we get the name to export in TESTNAME?
<elopio> veebers: we need something like autopilot does when listing the tests.
<elopio> we do a loop over that list, running adt-run once per test.
<veebers> well, find_adt_test_file_names does that kind of, assuming the test is defined in d/t/control :-)
<veebers> sounds like what you're proposing is pretty much what we have there, just actually running them is slightly different
<veebers> i.e. parse what tests are available, and run them individually.
<veebers> As it is currently the tests can be shell scripts or python scripts etc. no restrictions there
<elopio> right.
<veebers> elopio: oh on that note, brendand tells me that the check accounts test needs to be a shellscript (not python) due to some permissions issues he came across
<veebers> so we can't say it _has_ to be a python unittest file
<elopio> ugh, I hate that.
<veebers> yeah, I wonder if a little more investigation we could make it a python script, but for now . . .
<elopio> veebers: so, on your branch we will need to move the basic test out of ubuntu_sanity_tests.tests and put it into debian/tests, right?
<veebers> elopio: hmm, we should be able to keep it there and have a test script that calls python3 -m unittest ub. . . .
<veebers> that sounds like a bit of a work around though
<veebers> hmm, although I'm not to worried about that, it's moved a command from the control file into it's own standalone file which isn't too much of a bad thing
<elopio> veebers: I won't mind about moving it out. I think your branch is right, just not what I had in mind.
<elopio> but it should work, lets give it a try.
<veebers> elopio: aye, fair enough. If you think it should be (and can be) improved lets discuss it. Perhaps its a case of (and I say this a lot ;-)) that we iterate on it
<elopio> veebers: I don't understand this comment: Hmm, apparently the revision argument is no more :-\
<elopio> I actually like when you say "lets iterate on it" :)
<elopio> veebers: I have latest vivid, and the revision argument is in there.
<veebers> elopio: heh, that's a stale comment. The argument does work
<elopio> cool.
<veebers> its just that it needs to be before 'touch'
<veebers> So that's the 2nd time in as many days that I've been caught out by an agument being position dependant'
<elopio> veebers: so I like the branch, I would like it even better with tests.  Like putting it in ubuntu_ota_tests/command_line and make some selftests, like we did for sanity.
<elopio> but the branch is already too big. I would suggest to split it: a first branch which only does one flash and runs adt-run ...
<elopio> this one will work on the current branch, where we have only one test for upgrade.
<elopio> then a second branch which does the test discovery, and puts the flashing in a loop.
<veebers> elopio: I agree that its stupid that it lacks tests. I got a little carried away getting POC up on that branch before actually testing.
<veebers> I disagree with the size, it's not that big and will take a while to take apart to make smaller branches that are all related anyway.
<elopio> veebers: ok. I can help adding the missing tests, I still have a couple of hours before going to bed.
<veebers> if you're really keen on that I can revert to an earlier rev where it's really simple and propose that, but then I would be fixing things in that branch that are already fixed anyway. I guess I'm just being difficult thought :-)
<veebers> elopio: coolio, I'm confident that it's written in a a pretty testable way. Let me move things around a little so we can test it etc.
<veebers> elopio: rats, actually I want to rebase it on barrys branch, but that hasn't landed yet. I don't want merge conflicts wasting our time either
<elopio> veebers: splitting the branch was just a suggestion. If you think there will be no problem adding tests with the branch as is, I'm ok with that.
<elopio> veebers: about barry's branch, I suggest to land it.
<elopio> there's a card about updating the readme, where we can investigate about -B or not -B
<veebers> so on that note I've bottom approved.
<veebers> do you mind if I top  . . . you've already suggested that
<elopio> veebers: please, go aheaad.
<veebers> elopio: done. I'm going to grab trunk + barrys branch, merge that all in and move things around to get testing sorted
<elopio> what we can do for now is to pass the -B from your script to adt-run.
<elopio> one more crazy error in here. With v2.5, check_upgrade returns that there is no upgrade available when there is one.
<veebers> ugh, any idea why that is ?
<elopio> veebers: no clue. For now I'll just skip the assertion.
<elopio> actually, I'll let it fail.
<elopio> that's what the suite is for. There is a bug, it must ffail.
<veebers> ah I see, you're saying there is an actual bug, not with the test
<elopio> yes.
<veebers> Well thats good I guess :-) Already being useful
<veebers> elopio: you'll be happy to see* that I've added another 100+ lines to that already big diff  :-)
<veebers> (*note you may not actually be happy)
<veebers> elopio: tests added (should have been there from the start, I know) and I'm going to go have tea. I'll be back on later tonight though to clear up anything
<elopio> veebers: I'm happy.
<elopio> I'll take a look.
<elopio> veebers: I found that revision is actually not working for me.
<elopio> I tell it to flash 152, and it flashes 153.
<veebers> oh? ugh hmm
<elopio> veebers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10625388/
<elopio> I'm not doing anything stupid, right?
<elopio> might be that it's late.
<elopio> oh, I was doing something stupid.
<elopio> :)
<elopio> I forgot the --.
<elopio> lets blame the hour.
<veebers> elopio: heh, you need to get some rest :-)
<elopio> I really do. I spent like an hour wondering why the fuck it was saying that there were no updates.
<veebers> and it turned out to be a bug?
<elopio> veebers: no, it turned out to be me being stupid for an hour.
<elopio> veebers: your branch looks nice, and I like the tests. But I will leave the detailed review to the EU team.
<elopio> I better go to bed. I'll just try to leave my branch in a decent state, in case one of them can finish it.
<veebers> elopio: sounds good, thanks for your help tonight. See you tomorrow o/
<veebers> elopio: let me know if there is anything I might be able to do with your branch, I may have some spare cycles this evening
<elopio> veebers: you can give it a review, and give it a try.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ota-tests/dbus-upgrade/+merge/253423
<elopio> no more meetings for... almost one hour.
<elopio> brendand: is there something useful I can do before the meeting?
<brendand> elopio, i wanted to know if you tested barrys packaging changes?
<elopio> brendand: I did.
<brendand> elopio, if you leave out -B it tries to build the package but it fails because of lack of fakeroot on the device
<elopio> brendand: yes. And if you add -B, it fails for barry but works for the rest.
<elopio> brendand: have you tried with -B ?
<brendand> elopio, -B means not to build anything
<elopio> brendand: yes, but the ubuntu_ota_tests do not need to be build
<barry> i have apparently bricked my phone :/
<elopio> they are on the current working directory.
<brendand> elopio, hmmm. yes but only for the phablet user
<brendand> elopio, it fails for commands run with sudo (the import)
<brendand> elopio, at least when using Tests: (i was using Test-Command:)
<elopio> brendand: this is the command I'm currently using:
<elopio> Test-Command: PYTHONPATH=$PYTHONPATH:$(pwd) python3 -m unittest ubuntu_ota_test\
<elopio> s.tests.test_basic_upgrade
<elopio> once we figure out how to make it work for everybody without -B, exporting patching the python path won't be needed.
<elopio> brendand: for your case, can you patch the pythonpath ?
<barry> right, we really should not need to hack sys.path
<barry> that's kind of the whole point ;)
<brendand> barry, the build doesn't work for me unless i install fakeroot on the device (and specify --gpg-dir)
<elopio> barry: we need to figure out what was special about your device that didn't fail with fakeroot. But now you bricked it :)
<elopio> barry: were you running adt-run while the partition was r/w?
<barry> yeah ;)
<barry> no, i flashed it to -1 on ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed :(
<barry> now i'm trying to find a working revision
<elopio> I'm using 150. Newer ones are bombing in weird ways.
<barry> heh, i skipped over 150, let me try that one
<brendand> elopio, barry - don't go near 153
<barry> spinny ubuntu symbol isn't spinny
<barry> yeah, even 150 asks for my passphrase but gives me no digits to push
<zsombi> ping ubuntu-qa
<brendand> zsombi, hey
<zsombi> I need some help in creating an autopilot test case for a sample test app which supposed to be an UriHandler
<zsombi> brendand: hello :)
<brendand> zsombi, ok, what problem do you have exactly?
<zsombi> brendand: so, UITK autopilot test, must launch a test app with a given set of URIs
<zsombi> brendand: the test must be an app which url_dispatch can call
<brendand> elopio, i can't rely on PYTHONPATH because i need to use sudo to call the upgrade commands and it's not passing the environment through (even if i use -E)
<zsombi> brendand: the instructions I see here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/url-dispatcher-guide/ state that I'd need to get 2 JSON files, but these are for clicks, and we all have fake desktop files, without any proper executable line...
<brendand> zsombi, so you need to make a minimal app which can handle url-dispatcher requests?
<brendand> zsombi, ok
<zsombi> brendand: that's the smallest pain, I need to get that app to be registered as URL handler
<zsombi> brendand: the app is fine, we have the QML elements to do the job
<brendand> zsombi, ok. i'm in a bit of a tangle at the moment so i'll get back to you
<brendand> zsombi, but i understand your problem and acknowledge your request
<zsombi> brendand: ok, thx, you might get me on mail eventually, my day is pretty much done :(
<brendand> balloons, issue with this page: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/url-dispatcher-guide/
<brendand> balloons, the section on 'temporarily hardcoded urls' is false
<balloons> brendand, looking
<brendand> elopio, thoughts on zsombi's request?
<brendand> balloons, that was reverted i distinctly remember, but confirm with ted
<balloons> brendand, ahh.. so there are no special urls?
<brendand> balloons, support for file:// urls was completely removed
<brendand> balloons, again i'd confirm with ted though
<balloons> right, will do.. thanks
<elopio> brendand: zsombi: we need ted involved in this discussion. How to register a click app as url handler without doing the click install ?
<brendand> elopio, yeah
<tedg> Howdy
<tedg> There is still a hardcoded URL for apps, but not the music or video ones.
<tedg> brendand, ^
<brendand> tedg, so that page is wrong?
<tedg> Out of date, yes.
<jfunk> ubuntu-qa -- new QA Engineer role is now up
<jfunk> so tell your friends
<brendand> tedg, we also had a question, how would one register an app as a url handler without actually doing the click install?
<balloons> tedg, I'd be happy to help get the page updated. Is there a source for up to date information?
<davmor2> jfunk: you think we have friends
<brendand> tedg, for test purposes for example
<om26er> davmor2, talk for yourself :p
<brendand> jfunk, all my friends are already QA engineer :)
<brendand> jfunk, or should that be :(
<rvr> davmor2: Silos are very friendly to me ;)
<tedg> brendand, You drop a url-dispatcher file in ~/.config/url-dispatcher/urls/
<tedg> brendand, The name of the file is $(appid).url-dispatcher
<om26er> davmor2, I have 200 friends on facebook
<tedg> brendand, It should then detect the file and update the DB.
<tedg> brendand, BTW, that feature has a unit test, but I don't think anyone has used it regularly, so there might be bugs.
<davmor2> om26er: now remove family and people that work at canonical and how many then ;)
<tedg> balloons, No, just delete the "Temporary" section.
<brendand> tedg, where does the appid come from? considering this wouldn't actually be an installed click
<tedg> brendand, From the desktop file for the application. Which would be $(appid).desktop
<brendand> tedg, so as long as it matches the .desktop file that's ok?
<tedg> brendand, That would probably be in ~/.local/share/applications
<elopio> brendand: we are using a temp file for that, so it's like tmp123p1masd.desktop, but it's something we can get.
<elopio> barry, brendand:
<elopio> $ bzr bd
<elopio> $ adt-run --built-tree=. --- ssh -s adb
<elopio> That should work for read-only.
<tedg> brendand, Correct, basically URL dispatcher will pass that to UAL.
<tedg> brendand, So if UAL can launch it, you're good.
<brendand> zsombi, does tedg's comments help?
<barry> elopio: that makes sense i think
<barry> fwiw, i'll need to do a quick reboot in a few minutes
<elopio> tedg: I have doubts about this: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<elopio> how do you pass those URIs to the app through ual ?
<tedg> elopio, Magic :-)
<tedg> elopio, They replace the %u on the Exec line in the desktop file
<tedg> elopio, Or if the app is running it is sent via dbus.
<elopio> ahhh
<balloons> tedg, brendand section removed ty
<tedg> Awesome, thanks balloons
<elopio> rhuddie: did you work on the noop test, or was it federico? I think it needs to be skipped when there is an update.
<elopio> my phone has just upgraded during selftests.
<brendand> elopio, that didn't work for me
<brendand> elopio, i still get the fakeroot error
<elopio> brendand: with --built-tree? That's not right, it shouldn't build anything.
<rhuddie> elopio, that one was federico's, I saw it upgrader earlier too
<elopio> rhuddie: do you think it's right to skip it? Just like on your test but the opposite? :)
<brendand> elopio, see i look at buil-tree and automatically read unbuilt-tree!
<brendand> which could have been the problem all along...
<rhuddie> elopio, well, given that its a self test it shouldn't be doing the actual update... let me have quick look
<elopio> brendand: the readme currently says unbuilt-tree. So you were right before.
<brendand> elopio, maybe that was a typo
<brendand> elopio, so we update the README too?
<elopio> brendand: no, for some reason it was working for barry.
<elopio> brendand: there's a card for updating the README. But the instructions depend on whether we land veebers branch or don't.
<elopio> at this point, I'm guessing we won't land it.
<brendand> elopio, isn't that card for sanity tests?
<brendand> elopio, who added it?
<elopio> brendand: no, for ota tests. I did, when I noticed the README made no sense with what we have now.
<brendand> elopio, it shouldn't really be extra then
<brendand> elopio, it's related to a story
<elopio> rhuddie: I would like to have fake upgrades for these tests, but that will take some time to write.
<elopio> brendand: it's related to all the cards, but we forgot to edit it in all the cards.
<elopio> so I made a new one so we didn't forget at the end. I will update it.
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, I agree, some local server would be much better.
<elopio> rhuddie: maybe even a dbus mock. If you agree, I will make the skip on this README test, so it makes sense to say that we should start by flashing an old version.
<elopio> s/README test/README branch
<rhuddie> elopio, yes that sounds good to me.
<brendand> elopio, so with that command the existing tests work but that seems to be a coincidence
<brendand> elopio, since i don't think it actually installs python3-ubuntu-ota-tests
<elopio> brendand: it does. At least, that's what I understand from the docs.
<brendand> elopio, unless of course it's specified as a dependency in a test
<brendand> elopio, and when i do that it it says 'E: Unable to locate package python3-ubuntu-ota-tests'
<elopio> I will try that.
<brendand> 'Note that all test dependencies are then satis‐
<brendand>               fied by archive packages, unless you explicitly specify  locally
<brendand>               built .debs with --binary.'
<elopio> brendand: where are you getting that from?
<brendand> elopio, from the adt-run manpage
<elopio> I see. brendand and does that work for you?
<brendand> elopio, i'm trying it
<brendand> elopio, it doesn't seem to do anything though
<elopio> brendand: did you pass the --binary before the build-tree?
<brendand> elopio, strange that makes a difference
<brendand> elopio, now it fails because of read-only
<elopio> brendand: well, it gives a different error :)
<elopio> I will report a bug to adt-run, because it should install the binaries in the tmp.
<elopio> brendand: so for your branch, what about cd into the source directory after switching the user?
<brendand> elopio, i don't actually switch the user
<brendand> elopio, that actually breaks adt-run
<brendand> doing sudo -u in a test script causes it to hang
<elopio> brendand: I know, but like: sudo cd /tmp/blah; sh debian/test/upgrade
<brendand> elopio, i could try that
<elopio> brendand: there's also the option to install fakeroot with a setup command, which I presume is the problem without -B.
<brendand> elopio, yeah
<brendand> elopio, it's a 'pity' pitti is not here
<elopio> and anyway, all this would be temp solutions until we get the bug solved.
<elopio> brendand: also, I think you should report a bug for not being able to switch the user.
<elopio> barry: brendand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1434163
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1434163 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Can't run tests that require build in a readonly testbed" [Undecided,New]
<barry> elopio: i wonder if i wasn't hitting that bug because i made my root fs writable?
<balloons> la_juyis, fyi, the help app is in the store if you want to check it out on your device. I'm curious again about any video content you might have
<elopio> barry: yes, the problem is that with r/o the fakeroot is not properly installed.
<Guest10803> I submitted my first merge request!
<Guest10803> https://code.launchpad.net/~darran-kelinske/music-app/lp_bug_1428454/+merge/253566
<dazza5000> thank you to Nicholas Skaggs for the documentation on how to write autopilot tests!
<alesage> balloons ^^ woo!
<dazza5000> me happy
<dazza5000> Is anyone running the ubuntu-calendar-app on vivid?
<dazza5000> When I try to add a calendar I get this in syslog: Mar 19 15:12:36 localhost gnome-session[1833]: gvfs-open: settings:///online-accounts: error opening location: The specified location is not supported
<dobey> dazza5000: url-dispatcher and all that stuff only works on the phone images with mir currently; tried doing it under unity8 preview session instead?
<dazza5000> not yet
<dazza5000> haven't run a unity8 preview session before
<dazza5000> if you have to make changes to a merge request
<balloons> dazza5000, glad you liked the docs
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
#ubuntu-quality 2015-03-20
<veebers> elopio: Hey, is there a bug or someway to reproduce the fake application failures?
<elopio> veebers: I think that it would be getting macslow branch built into the phone, and run the unity8 tests in there.
<elopio> I can forward you the email he sent, it's not that easy to get it built.
<veebers> elopio: would you be able to pastebin the email and attach that to the card? I'm close to EOD and Monday is a Nat Holiday for me
<elopio> veebers: sure......
<elopio> anyway, we should debug with him, so this seems like a task for EU guys.
<elopio> veebers: what's left on autopilot is to compare the gatekeeper results with the dashboard, right?
<elopio> one of us can do it tomorrow.
<veebers> elopio: needs a couple of runs, the first one was cut short
<veebers> elopio: but yes, once we have a couple of runs to compare that's whats left. I'll link an example report file to the card
<veebers> elopio: I've added some details to the check-results card, if you have a moment you mind scanning it to make sure it makes sense?
<veebers> I like that you're suggesting that the team learns this process so that we can share it around
<zsombi> brendand: elopio: tedg: sorry, I had to leave yesterday.... so let me recap: autopilot test apps must drop the desktop file generated into ~/.local/share/applications and an empty (?) $(appid).url-dispatcher into ~/.config/url-dispatcher/urls folder?
<zsombi> tedg: or is the appid.url-dispatcher file the secong JSON from this link https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/url-dispatcher-guide/
<zsombi> tedg: it is not obvious, sorry :)
<zsombi> but I guess it's like that :)
<tedg> zsombi, Yes, it needs to have the JSON in it to say which URL pattern.
<zsombi> tedg: ok, thx, wanted to be sure I get all the bits correctly :)
<zsombi> tedg: so for a --no-restore-state I'd have to have the "domain-suffix": "--no-restore-state", right?
<tedg> zsombi, No, that doesn't control the Exec line. It is like "http" and "twitter.com" so then you can get Twitter links.
<zsombi> tedg: hold on... content-hub is sending this not in exec line
<tedg> zsombi, Correct, that's a kenvandine thing
<zsombi> tedg: yes, it is, so it launches the app with --no-restore-state URI, not exec line
<tedg> zsombi, Well, it's not a "URI" per se, it's a hack :-)
<tedg> zsombi, But that's not via URL dispatcher, it's just done via UAL directly
<zsombi> tedg: well... right, but it's still coming thru UriHandler :)
<zsombi> tedg: ok, but ain't am I supposed to get that thru UriHandler Open() slot?
<zsombi> tedg: at least I'm not getting it as argument...
<tedg> zsombi, That's SDK stuff I don't know :-)
<tedg> zsombi, If the application is running we'll send a DBus message for the URI.
<zsombi> tedg: all we have is a DBus object registered having Open(string list) slot
<tedg> zsombi, So I imagine that's the case that you're seeing it in the handler.
<tedg> zsombi, But when it's a cold start, it'll be on the command line.
<zsombi> tedg: it doesn't seem to come as command line at all
<tedg> zsombi, That might be because the exec in your desktop file doesn't have a %u on it
<zsombi> tedg: it's the messaging app which is not getting, I didn't manage to make a proper test yet
<zsombi> tedg: checking teh messaging app desktop file there's no exec line at all...
<zsombi> tedg: ah, false alarm, there is one, and it has the %u there
<tedg> zsombi, Ha, good. I was worried a bit there :-)
<zsombi> tedg: but still, the app doesn't get the argument
<zsombi> tedg: however URIs land there, which is good
<tedg> zsombi, I'm not sure if kenvandine has added that yet?
<zsombi> tedg: he did....and first I thought it'll be an exec line, so I made the changes in toolkit to parse arguments
<zsombi> tedg: and those didn't came
<tedg> zsombi, You can see the cmdline you're getting in /proc
<zsombi> tedg: then kenvandine said it'll come thru url-dispatch, as exec line would be a separate stuff
<tedg> Hmm, he lied to you :-)
<zsombi> tedg: I mean he said it would be a different topic to add :D
<tedg> I need to get a kiddo to the bus. I'll bbiab, but we probably need kenvendine as well.
<zsombi> tedg: yeah... I am puzzled between exec line and Uri, depending on who I am talking sais different things :D
<elopio> good morning.
<dobey> elopio: hey. i just looked at https://github.com/testing-cabal/testtools/issues/111 again, and it looks like lifeless has 'fixed' it perhaps, 11 days ago. do you know anything about if that is getting into vivid and what we'd need to do to run with --locals?
<dobey> hrmm, looks like veebers isn't in here either
<balloons> evening elfy. I trust it's going to be a good one for you
<dobey> oh wow
<dobey> our testtools package is *way* behind
<elopio> dobey: it's way behind.
<elopio> I'm not sure if releasing testtools falls into the tasks that QA should do. I  would love to, I'll ask jfunk.
<dobey> oh, debian is way behind too
<dobey> and we just sync from there it seems
<dobey> oh, unittest2 also needs updated :-/
<dobey> which fails in distutils :(
<dobey> ah because it needs linecache2 i guess :(
<dobey> which is not packaged in debian/ubuntu
<dobey> fml
<elfy> hi balloons - any evening that falls before a weekend is a good one - even if it's bad :p
<balloons> true indeed
<knome> balloons, did you mean: through india
<knome> :P
<dobey> ugh, autopilot seems to be tapping on this button, but the tap seems to not be going through or something :-/
<balloons> knome, international time line and all!
<knome> :)
<knome> i was referring to your typos though...
<balloons> knome, nice!
 * balloons is too slow to see his own typos
<knome> well you didn't have any.. now
<knome> :P
<elfy> I'm relaxed now no-one noticed mine :p
<elfy> so - was there any issues in channel that were not autopilot today ...
<elfy> :D
<balloons> elfy, :p my only scrollback is about testtools
<elfy> that's good then :)
<dobey> not really :(
<knome> but balloons has a short scrollback..
<balloons> well good for everyone but dobey
<elfy> balloons: just so long as you know I was trying to be constructive thge other evening
<elfy> dobey: :)
<dobey> good for anyone not using autopilot
<elfy> have a beer ...
<dobey> oh i will have many beers
<elfy> that'll be Xubuntu then dobey ;)
<dobey> in about 3 hours
<knome> balloons, /set scrollback_lines 2000
<balloons> elfy, I do know you wanted to be constructive.. And yes it is a valid statement
<elfy> dobey: not from me you won't - just the one etherbeer :D
<balloons> knome, lol, yes before I awoke there was talk :-)
<elfy> balloons: :)
<dobey> elfy: no, i'm going to a thing at a restaurant/pub later on
<elfy> dobey: unless you actually knocked on the door of course ;)
<knome> elfy, did you mean "the door off course" :P
<elfy> piece knome m
<elfy> I mean peace
<knome> wut?
<knome> lol
<elfy> the m was just fat fingers :D
<knome> :D
<dobey> elfy: what part of the world is that door in?
<knome> the rainy part
<dobey> yeah, it's supposed to be \m/
<elfy> just north of the Isle of Wight
<elfy> knome: yea for sure :D
<dobey> in the US? or wales? or what?
<knome> mars
<knome> ;)
<elfy> dobey: very Southern England
<dobey> ah
<balloons> so yes, mars
<elfy> balloons: hah
<dobey> there is an area not terribly far from where i live, named Isle of Wight as well
<balloons> yes, but not THE Isle of Wight
<elfy> if I stand up and turn around I can see Tennyson's Down http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tennyson_Down
<knome> why is dennyson and why is he down
<elfy> dobey: there's all these odd places like New Hampshire - I guess I live in Old Hampshire :p
<knome> tennyson too..
<dobey> balloons: true, but we also have portsmouth here :P
<elfy> New Portsmouth ...
<balloons> we should cheer'em up!
<knome> there's a place called finland in the USA...
<elfy> sad you dpn't know who Tennyson was :(
<elfy> lol
<dobey> but i will be in london next month
<balloons> elfy, lol.. must have been a writer!
<elfy> :)
<knome> dobey, you mean the london in ohio?
<elfy> dobey: maybe I'll go there at the same time - though I must say I hate the place ...
<dobey> knome: no, the one where i'll be in the canonical office
<knome> ;)
<knome> if they let you in
<knome> :X
<knome> well otoh, they let me in in the old office, so i don't think you'll have any problems..
<elfy> I'll go one day and knock on the door - oi let me in
<knome> elfy, lol, i think you'll need to drop a name that's expecting you :(
<elfy> I'll ping Mark first
<dobey> yeah, security won't let you in the elevator without a visitor badge :P
<balloons> knome, that's New London, ohio ;-)
<knome> elfy, i can draw you a visitor badge...
<balloons> not far from where I'm from
<elfy> \oi/
<elfy> balloons: you went west young man then did you?
<balloons> dobey, all this time I swore you were in the UK
<balloons> suddenly the world makes more sense
<elfy> balloons: I did too - it's contagious
<balloons> elfy, south actually ;-)
<dobey> balloons: no, but it feels like it today with this rain
<elfy> balloons: I obviously failed badly at Geography
<elfy> well the bit with countries at least
<elfy> I did really well at other bits :p
<dobey> balloons: i'm in the birth place of the confederacy
<elfy> Plymouth?
<balloons> sure.. far away nonetheless. 1600 km
<elfy> is that not where we chucked you all out off ?
 * balloons cheated and looked
<balloons> dobey, ^^ :-)
<balloons> dobey, you should come to southeast linux fest and talk about your love of testing and autopilot!
<dobey> elfy: no, virginia; the first state to secede
<dobey> i wish there was a trivial/easy way to bypass all the download/install of packages for running this test in qemu
<dobey> so much time is just spent doing the apt-get update and installing all the packages
<dobey> i wonder if this is an autopilot issue or an oxide issue
<elfy> call it ironed out and just another case of rust
<dobey> *sigh*
<dobey> man, the subunit attachments are so fickle :(
<dobey> is there a way to force autopilot to always attach all attachments?
<dobey> because it's really not doing a good job of it for me right now :(
<balloons> dobey, I'm slighty confused.. everything isn't always in the subunit strea,?
<balloons> -vvv perhaps?
<dobey> balloons: nope, i have self.take_screenshot() calls in a bunch of places, but often only one of them will end up in the subunit file
<dobey> and there's like no stdout/stderr output for all the passing tests and such
<dobey> -vvvv where? not sure i want to screw with trying to change the autopilot call itself too much, since i am doing adt-run on a click for these tests
<balloons> dobey, ohh, well adt run, hmm
<balloons> I don't remember offhand, but adt should be collecting everything in the subunit file
<balloons> should be using -F subunit
<dobey> -F is file or force?
<dobey> i mean, i get a subunit file. that's not the problem. the problem is that all the info i need, does not seem to actually be getting stored in the file
<balloons> dobey, right I understand the issue. No way to know if it's autopilot or adt without looking. How do you know other artifacts exist though?
<dobey> balloons: well, i'm taking screenshots. i would expect to see them somewhere
<balloons> dobey, umm.. hmm. I think don't you specify a location for those?
<dobey> balloons: just the name of the attachment and they get attached to subunit
<dobey> but they don't always seem to be getting attached
<dobey> will have to figure it out later. gotta run now. later!
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-21
<teward> call out to QAs for other flavors rolling alternate installers: can you replicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1559507 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1559507 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Keyboard selection is missed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<teward> confirmed this happens on Lubuntu alt and Serve
<teward> Server*
<teward> via the dailies
<teward> any chance Beta can be delayed?
<teward> slightly?  at least until we peek at this (not having keyboard select sounds like a big missing thing)
<flocculant> why delay?
<teward> flocculant: that was wrong channel
<flocculant> if there's an issue should get fixed for those affected - or they have the option to not release
<teward> sorry
 * teward yawns
<teward> flocculant: the issue prevents many of our test cases from completing
<flocculant> not ours :)
<teward> server normal is step 8,9 to select keyboard layout
<teward> lubuntu-alt step 4 is the same
<flocculant> read about that bug somewhere
<teward> I know phillw found it on the 19th's dailies
<flocculant> doubt if it was there - don't look at other flavours dailies
<flocculant> not seeing it in my bug mail either
<flocculant> *shrug*
<j^2> hi!
<j^2> I have a question, I work for Chef software (which used to be Opscode), and I’ve been tasked with getting ‘apt-get install chef’ to work with our most up-to-date releases. Is there someone I can talk to about this?
<gQuigs> j^2: in 16.04 or just generally?
<j^2> i think our main goal when we started this conversation a few months ago was 16.04, but generally would be good too. We had some conversations but it seems it fell through the cracks
<j^2> i think both companies would love the idea of apt-get install chef giving the correct thing would make everyone happy
<j^2> if i understand the process correctly, we should aim for the “partner” repository?
<j^2> that or the universe?
<dobey> partner
<j^2> yeah
<j^2> that seems reasonable for the time being
<dobey> i'm not 100% sure on who you need to talk to for that though
<j^2> yeah apt-get install -y chef installs 11.8
<j^2> that’s really really out of date :(
<j^2> and we also have the chefdk we should seriously consider another package
<j^2> dobey: yeah, i figured i’d come here to start, then ideally find the next person ;)
<dobey> anything in the main ubuntu archive will have to follow much stricter requirements for being released as updates; partner is a little more relaxed though
<j^2> and i guess we are “partners” and by default the sources.list has partner in it right?
<dobey> i think partner has to be explicitly enabled by the user
<j^2> not from the 14.04 box i just spun up :-/
<j^2> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/zNaD9suT/
<j^2> wait
<j^2> did i read that wrong?
<j^2> crap
<dobey> i don't see partner in there
<j^2> ah yeah it’s commented out
<j^2> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/z1eh3JFl/
<j^2> crap
<j^2> ok, so that’s problematic
<dobey> yeah it has to be enabled by the user
<j^2> hmmm
<j^2> so who/how did chef get in the universe in the first place?
<j^2> because it is there ;)
<dobey> someone packaged it
<dobey> probably in debian
<j^2> hmmm
<dobey> 16.04 has 12.3.0
<j^2> track it back?
<dobey> anyway, i think you probably want to talk to people in #ubuntu-server rather than in here
<j^2> oh nice
<j^2> ok, so 12.3, that’s a great step forward
<j^2> thanks, i’ll talk to #ubuntu-server
<dobey> so when an ubuntu release happens, the archive is frozen, and updates generally are minor bug fixes or security fixes, and not major release upgrades. there are a few excpetions to that rule though, such as firefox; it might be possible to get a similar exception for chef, such that major releases could be shipped as updates, but the general stable release update process still has to be followed there
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-22
<cyphermox> nuclearbob: has the preseed for desktop images changed recently? I don't see anything about pkgsel/include; not really sure it is meant to work on desktop.
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: I can check, but I don't think there have been any preseed changes in a while
<cyphermox> well, I'm trying to understand why pkgsel is expected to do much in a ubiquity install
<cyphermox> I may be wrong, but I'd just get rid of it from the equation and install things in the late-command
<nuclearbob> I can do that, but is there something you expect that to fix? is this related to the problem of ubiquity crashing, or the ssh thing, or something else?
<cyphermox> your ssh thing, specifically
<cyphermox> it's not that ssh isn't starting, it's that it's not even installed
<nuclearbob> when I tried it before, it seemed like it was installed, but that may have changed
<nuclearbob> I can't confirm right now because of another bug, give me a sec
<nuclearbob> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1560459
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1560459 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with GLib.GError in customize_installer(): vte-pty-error: grantpt failed: Operation not permitted (1)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nuclearbob> once that gets solved, I'll try running a preseed that uses the latecommand instead of pkgsel
<cyphermox> would be fine to make the change anyway
<nuclearbob> that's true, I'll go ahead and make the branch for that, and I can test it as soon as the image is working again
<nuclearbob> but this was working correctly up until march 4, and the last time we changed anything in the desktop testsuite branch was September, and that wasn't even the preseeds
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-23
<PaulW2U> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds/115348/testcases/1446/results currently shows I've been running a test for some time now.
<PaulW2U> Are these tests which are probably seldom run really useful?
<PaulW2U> test is still running after what must be 30+ minutes :(
<teward> PaulW2U: memtest can sometimes take a while, yes.
<PaulW2U> teward: And just seconds later the test completes with no errors......
<teward> :P
<PaulW2U> Reported on the tracker as a successful test.
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: on today's desktop images with ubiquity fixed, I've confirmed that openssh-server is installed with our current preseed, but is not started on the first reboot. I can start it with service ssh start
<cyphermox> well, I was using the same preseed as you were and openssh-server was clearly not installed
<cyphermox> have you applied the changet o switch between pkgsel and latecommand?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-24
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: I verified that openssh-server is installed by the current preseed we're using for desktop testing. It also looks like if we enable oem-config, it starts as expected, but I'm confirming that now
<cyphermox> that makes even less sense than before
<balloons> flocculant, do you remember the revision that needed backed out for the tracker?
<balloons> flocculant, if you can review / test https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-qa-website/revert-tracker-defect-changes/+merge/290038 and land it, I believe it will solve the issue
<jhodapp> om26er, hey did you see my trello comment about silo 53 hang on boot?
<om26er> jhodapp, just saw that
<jhodapp> om26er, there's very little chance that my silo is causing this
<jhodapp> I'd make sure that it's not due to something else
<om26er> jhodapp, right, we have been trying to reproduce that issue with multiple flashes and have not been able to.
<jhodapp> om26er, ok great!
<jhodapp> om26er, which device did you see this hang on that one time?
<om26er> jhodapp, it was krillin
<jhodapp> om26er, oh interesting, I would have guessed arale
<akxwi-dave> Afternnon guys and gals.. Has anyone got any pointers on options for Virtual Machinces for QA Testing.. Virtual box, is really annoying me now, with all its faults.
<flocculant> balloons: that was the stuff which appeared to be the only mp from the google stuff impacting on there
<balloons> flocculant, I can't test it, but please do so, and we can release it
<flocculant> I can't test it either
<flocculant> I'd have to build a test environment again and fiddle about trying to work out what to do to see
<balloons> ok then trust? :-)
<balloons> push to trunk and ask for a deploy
<flocculant> I guess so :D
<flocculant> balloons: maybe wait till the milestone is done?
<balloons> well, yes, I wouldn't deploy till after
<flocculant> then I guess that's half a plan then :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-26
<tsimonq2> flocculant: pinging regarding bug 1562282, doesn't it seem a bit awkward that there are those titles like that? are you saying to remove them all?
<ubot5> bug 1562282 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Mistake in Nautilus Package test-case (nautilus/TC-NFM-008)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562282
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I just haven't seen those titles anywhere else...
<tsimonq2> flocculant: just wanted to also seek clarification as to what you needed, in a more instant medium :)
<tsimonq2> I'll assume what you meant is to just remove the titles, but I also want to talk about this further :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: ack remove the titles - remove any of the depends too
<tsimonq2> alright thanks flocculant
#ubuntu-quality 2016-03-27
<flocculant> tsimonq2: there is absolutely no need for wandering through studio testcases - the studio QA lead knows exactly what's going on ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: alright :)
<flocculant> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu498) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Zesty Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu498) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Zesty Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu498) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu498) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Zesty Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu498) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu498) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Beta 2] (20170321) has been added
<gQuigs> would anyone mind accepting this bug target for xenial - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcs/+bug/1673579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1673579 in pcs (Ubuntu) "Corosync/Pacemaker: Error when enabling Pacemaker service,Error when starting the cluster " [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-03-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Zesty Beta 2] has been updated (20170323)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Zesty Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 38 entries have been added, updated or disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 38 entries have been added, updated or disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 38 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2018-03-20
<nicod> Hello!
<flocculant> nicod: hi
<nicod> after some years, I'd litk to back to the testing team :)
<flocculant> nicod: just join it then :) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testing.
<flocculant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<balloons> hey nicod
<balloons> hey flocculant :-)
<flocculant> balloons: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<flocculant> I thought you hated me :p
<flocculant> how's things?
<balloons> not at all. I've been watching the commits go by on ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> There's just too many plates to keep spinning :-)
<balloons> Have to focus on some and ignore the rest
<flocculant> yea I know
<flocculant> and obviously not serious either ;)
<flocculant> hope all si well with your world
 * flocculant tries to keep the manual test thing ticking over
<flocculant> nicod: anyway - afaik a lot of ubuntu's testing is done by auto thingymajigs
<flocculant> all the flavours could use some help
<nicod> flocculant: so, no more test?
<flocculant> nicod: not sure what they do - I might be in here, but I'm tied up with Xubuntu
<balloons> Always options for more testing. It's LTS time no less
<flocculant> I guess so - still afaik ubuntu has access to paid people and infrastructure - flavours don't :p
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-20
<jphilips> hi all. i'm part xubuntu team and wanted to coordinate a joint marketing and bug hunting session for all the flavors. I'm bringing together all my thoughts of it in the google doc below, which all are welcome to comment and contribute to.
<jphilips> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1r-EiIhfTILuAleEixu1dhLZTOKFah7WyfRE2CVMHFag/edit#
<jphilips> in order to bridge between the irc channel and telegram group, we have to setup a bridge. is anyone familiar with this and able to set one up?
<jphilips> this is the bridge software https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge
<jphilips> all those on telegram, are welcome to join the telegram group - https://t.me/UbuntuTesters
<jphilips> would appreciate if someone who is part the of the ubuntu-quality mailing list would send a message linking to the google doc
<RikMills> jphilips: lubuntu have a bridge bot for their channels, so maybe ask them
<jphilips> RikMills: wxl mentioned that we could use that yesterday but it would be good to look for a permanent solution
<jphilips> wxl: if we were to need to set it up through lubuntu's bridge, who should be spoken to on the team
<valorie> jphilips: would be good to get the link to your doc in the chan topic for now
<jphilips> valorie: not sure how to do that
<valorie> you probably need ops in the channel
<valorie> or have an op do it
<jphilips> any ops in the house?
<wxl> jphilips: i guess i'm the one you should bug if you're going to make us do it but again given that we're on deprecated software, i wouldn't recommend it. find a good long term solution.
<wxl> jphilips: i would also suggest contacting #ubuntu-irc to find out who the ops are and perhaps if they're all expired, nominating new ones
<jphilips> wxl: so could you setup the new bridge with matterbridge, as lubuntu will need it also
<wxl> jphilips: when time allows (not any time soon)
<jphilips> so not in the next 2 weeks :D
<jphilips> valorie: kubuntu is using the bridge from KDE, can you check which one it is
<wxl> certainly not
<valorie> am asking in #kde-sysadmin
<valorie> teleirc - old version "old version of teleirc from before they changed IRC libraries to one that works worse with lots of channels >_>)"
<valorie> which doesn't matter to us, since this is the only chan
<jphilips> valorie: okay. can you have them link up the telegram and irc
<valorie> that's only for kde projects, sorry
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-21
<jphilips> is anyone capable of setting this irc to telegram bridge - https://github.com/RITlug/teleirc#installation
<jphilips> RikMills: know how to find out who is the ops in this channel
<jphilips> i finished going through the 'install (auto-resize)' testcase and filed quite a few bugs that affect it and other testcases. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?search=Search&field.bug_reporter=philipz85
<jphilips> balloons: can we update the channel topic
<jphilips> please add the telegram link to it - https://t.me/UbuntuTesters
<balloons> Hey jphilips. I would suggest perhaps updating the wiki instead. The topic here is fairly static as I'm sure you can tell.
<jphilips> balloons: hi. that can definitely be done once the telegram is fully functional, as valorie suggested, we should update the topic to the other chat medium QA can go to
<jphilips> functional, but* as
<popey> Hello.
<popey> Sorry for the noise.
<popey> hmmm
<popey> Boo
<jphilips> hi popey
<popey> Let's see if that fixed it.
<jphilips> lets see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> how's it looking
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> patience
<popey> That got it. :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks @popeydc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Powered by https://snapcraft.io/matterbridge  :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sweet. i was asking someone to setup that matterbridge, but unfortunately nobody took up the offer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I configured it on my vps, it's pretty painless, a simple config and a bot on telegram.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> wxl and the lubuntu team would want to do that for their channels as they are using an old teleirc bridge
#ubuntu-quality 2020-03-22
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> would be great if there was an ubuntu server it could be setup on, so that it could be done for all the flavours and their irc and telegram channels
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I guess :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Right, so that's knocked off one of your requirements :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so last thing on the plate is how many days
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> A week is a good time. Because it allows people to test on any day they choose, or every day.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> It means someone who works 6 days a week can test on the one day they have for fun, and someone who likes doing this can do it every day.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay and we can use the same 'Ubuntu Testing Week' branding
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Sounds like a plan
<jphilips> balloons: can we remove the verified user restriction on the channel, as we'll be having drive by testers coming in for the bug hunting session
<popey> The restriction is there to protect the channel from spammers.
<jphilips> true, but we cant expect every user to do that just to help out
<jphilips> we can always turn it back on if this are being abused
<jphilips> if things* are
<popey> we can try, i dont know how bad the spammers are these days
<lotuspsychje> jphilips: we got the same issue in #ubuntu being +R webchat users cant join when they need help
<jphilips> i wasnt registered and RikMills turned it off in the kubuntu channel and till today, not a single spammer :D
<popey> we should probably get more ops in here. when balloons is about
<balloons> IRC admins can help with both ops and chat restriction I think
<jphilips> lotuspsychje: no restriction on #xubuntu #kubuntu and likely other flavours
<popey> Hey balloons! :D
<RikMills> kubuntu council channel is not exactly a spam magnet
<jphilips> balloons: are you not one of the ops
<balloons> Hello good sir!
<jphilips> i ran a query that Pricey gave and it mentioned it mentions Pici, UbuntuIrcCouncil, and balloons
<jphilips> this one /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-quality list
<popey> jphilips i think you can ask in #ubuntu-irc to get more ops, from the irc team
<balloons> Yes, I would go with that approach
<jphilips> so who should be given this ops
<popey> I consider myself a responsible adult :D
<jphilips> okey dokey
<popey> My wife will tell you otherwise :D
<jphilips> \o/
<popey> Mwuhahahaha
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: #ubuntu-quality Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Telegram: https://t.me/UbuntuTesters
<jphilips> if we have a lead/active member of the QA team here, we should likely give it to them as well
<jphilips> popey: reminder to open up the channel :D
<popey> fingers crossed that did it :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bluesabre> Looks like it worked
<jphilips> all are welcome to add and comment on things they think should be part of the testing session announcement https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PVui1kB1JijGCoBPdkrg4P94LS4DozLtEJ37GKWga2E/edit#
<lotuspsychje> looks good already jphilips
<jphilips> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> im currently testing ubuntu-desktop 20.04
<lotuspsychje> think i filed around 15bugs since the daily launches
<jphilips> sounds great
<lotuspsychje> yeah starts shaping pretty nice
<jphilips> were many crash reports or just regular bugs
<lotuspsychje> i had all kinds, xorg crashes, intel wifi kernels oops, dock overlay issues, and a lot of individual cases
<lotuspsychje> we also have a little pre filtering bug team going in #ubuntu-bugs-announce jphilips
<jphilips> i did a test of ubuntu 20.04 after watching popey's video and shared some UI/UX issues i noticed - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbHfwmUMAdY
<lotuspsychje> to ease the work of the devs a bit
<popey> :)
<jphilips> when the beta is released, will daily isos continue to come out each day or will there be just the beta iso for a few days?
<popey> daily isos come out always, unless they don't, because something broke
<jphilips> thanks
<jphilips> popey: any thoughts on how i can help push along fixes that are needed in the testcase texts
<popey> Gentle and friendly persuasion, also patches. :D
<jphilips> not familiar with bazaar so not sure how to send in patches
<jphilips> and whom should i gently persuade to look into it ;D
<popey> I actually don't know. Typically I go and find the repository and hunt down the last person to touch it :D
<popey> Last one who touched it, owns it :D
<jphilips> i see brian murray here - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @Sick_Rimmit @tsimonq2 either of you have time to help fix the bugs i found in auto-resize testcase?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @lipe66 . which flavour are you a part of?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <lipe66> Ubuntu budgie
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> great. hope bashfulrobot is doing well.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> would be great if someone from your team goes over the testcases to ensure they are all up to date - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/209305/testcases
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <nickster101> Hi everyone
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> hi @nickster101. which distro are you apart of?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <nickster101> Ubuntu Budgie :) GrindamN here :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome. welcome.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i think we have people from all teams except for ubuntu studio and kylin
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Welcome @Eickmeyer :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Woah, woah woah..... ok, HI! :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Unexpected notifidogions are unexpected. :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> My testing lead is Ross Gammon, but I'm not sure if he's on TG or not.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> I can test it and see, do you have repo steps ? (re @philipz: @Sick_Rimmit @tsimonq2 either of you have time to help fix the bugs i found in auto-resize testcase?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe my message wasn't clear. what i meant was i've filed bugs for the testcase and looking to get fixes pushed upstream for them - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?search=Search&field.bug_reporter=philipz85 (re @Sick_Rimmit: I can test it and see, do you have repo steps ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> if he's on irc, ask him to join the #ubuntu-quality channel to join in on the fun (re @Eickmeyer: My testing lead is Ross Gammon, but I'm not sure if he's on TG or not.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @philipz He's rarely, if ever, on IRC. He communidoges pretty much strictly through email, and he's a very, very busy person with his day job.
<valorie> @Eickmeyer how are you doing holed up in the woods?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> valorie: We're in BD right now at my parents' house doing laundry, going to celebrate my son's 8th birthday (which is Wednesday), and my aunt came up from Auburn. We're keeping it small.
<valorie> ooooo, o/ from close by
<valorie> happy birthday to son
<Eickmeyer> Thanks! I'll tell him.
<Eickmeyer> You're referred to as "the lady who gave [him] Konqui".
<valorie> we have more than 6 feet between us, so we're fine
<valorie> lol
<valorie> ha, yes
<valorie> I remember
<Eickmeyer> He still loves his Konqui.
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> nobody is making them anymore
<valorie> so "limited edition"
<valorie> :-)
<Eickmeyer> Yeah. Actual Konqui plushes would be awesome, but obviously not a priority. :)
<valorie> one of my friends, a crazy brazilian, had a full size suit made
<valorie> he wears it to some fossy things
